# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Σκέφτομαι να πάρω macbook

## onar21

Καλημερα,
Σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να αγορασω ενα macbook (1250 evrw).
Επαφη με ΜΑC OS X δεν ειχα ποτε στη ζωη μου. Στο pc μου εχω  WINDOWS XP και UBUNTU.
Οσοι εχουνε χρονο ας γραψουνε κανενα σχολιακι περι mac k macbook αν αξιζει τα λεφτα του το λαπτοπ αυτο κτλ.

----------


## haHa

Αρχικα πρεπει να αποφασισεις αν θελεις εναν φορητο 13.3" με 1280x800 αναλυση κ μετρια οθονη με glossy επιστρωση..

Μετα κοιτας κ αυτες τις εναλλακτικες προτασεις:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...03#post2532903
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...59#post2534159

----------


## DrEthernet

Ωραίες οι «εναλλακτικές» αλλά δε τρέχουν OS X, οπότε για κάποιον που θέλει να ζήσει την πραγματική «Apple Mac» εμπειρία το Mac Book είναι μονόδρομος και η πιο συμφέρουσα λύση.

----------


## Patentman

> αν αξιζει τα λεφτα του το λαπτοπ αυτο κτλ.


Το καθε τι αξιζει τοσο οσο η αξια που του δινεις.

Αν σου χρησιμευει και θα σου αποδωσει καλυτερα απο ενα αλλο των 450 ή 600€ τοτε φυσικα και θα αξιζει.
Αν τωρα κανεις την δουλεια σου το ιδιο και καλυτερα με εναν των 600€ τοτε δεν αξιζει.
κοκ...

----------


## haHa

> Ωραίες οι «εναλλακτικές» αλλά δε τρέχουν OS X, οπότε για κάποιον που θέλει να ζήσει την πραγματική «Apple Mac» εμπειρία το Mac Book είναι μονόδρομος και η πιο συμφέρουσα λύση.


Συμφωνω κ επαυξανω οτι αν θελεις os x,το macbook ειναι μονοδρομος.
Αν ομως δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο υποχρεωτικα(το os x), υπαρχουν εναλλακτικες με καλυτερες οθονες, μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια,μεγαλυτερη εγγυηση κ φυσικα ταχυτερα..

Αλλα αυτα ειναι offtopic.


Για αυτο ειπαμε:
ας αποφασισει αν θελει εναν φορητο των 1250 ευρω με 1 χρονο εγγυηση, μετρια glossy οθονη 13.3" με 1280x800 αναλυση, οχι τον πιο γρηγορο επεξεργαστη.
Διαφορετικα κοιταει τις εναλλακτικες κ αποφασιζει αν αξιζει!

----------


## DrEthernet

> Συμφωνω κ επαυξανω οτι αν θελεις os x,το macbook ειναι μονοδρομος.
> Αν ομως δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο υποχρεωτικα(το os x), υπαρχουν εναλλακτικες με καλυτερες οθονες, μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια,μεγαλυτερη εγγυηση κ φυσικα ταχυτερα..
> 
> Αλλα αυτα ειναι offtopic.
> 
> 
> Για αυτο ειπαμε:
> ας αποφασισει αν θελει εναν φορητο των 1250 ευρω με 1 χρονο εγγυηση, μετρια glossy οθονη 13.3" με 1280x800 αναλυση, οχι τον πιο γρηγορο επεξεργαστη.
> Διαφορετικα κοιταει τις εναλλακτικες κ αποφασιζει αν αξιζει!


Και να συνεχίσω με τα πλεονεκτήματα:
Κορυφαία ποιότητα κατασκευής (παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για τους υπόλοιπους), όμορφο design και καινοτομίες (mag safe power adaptor), και last but not least, *OS X*.  :Smile: 

Και για να το τραβήξω λίγο, σίγουρα το να πάρεις ένα ντοκιμαντέρ, για το Μπαλί π.χ., είναι πιο οικονομικό και πιο βολικό από το να τρέχεις ο ίδιος εκεί για να γνωρίσεις το μέρος, αλλά η εμπειρία η ίδια είναι όλα τα λεφτά...

----------


## haHa

> Και να συνεχίσω με τα πλεονεκτήματα:
> Κορυφαία ποιότητα κατασκευής (παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για τους υπόλοιπους), όμορφο design και καινοτομίες (mag safe power adaptor), και last but not least, *OS X*.


Ρε παιδια δεν τα συγκρινουμε με τα acer των 500 ευρω!

Τα ιδια ελεγαν κ μερικοι για τα macbook τα πλαστικα (οτι ειναι ανωτερα ποιοτικα κλπ) ακομα κ αν τα συγκριναμε με αλλα αλουμινενια, εξαιρετικα ποιοτικα λαπτοπ.

Παλι καλα , εγιναν κ τα macbook αρκετα ποιοτικα(κ οι παλιοι υπερμαχοι των macbook, τωρα παραδεχονται οτι δεν ηταν τοσο ποιοτικα) κ εφθασαν τον ανταγωνισμο.(αλλα λαπτοπ με μαγνησιο,αλουμινιο , που περνανε απιστευτα τεστ αντοχης κλπ)


Οι συγκρισεις γινονται με εξισου ποιοτικα παντα λαπτοπ,πχ dell latitude,hp compaq, ibm thinkpad.(τετοια ηταν οι εναλλακτικα λαπτοπ που ειδαμε)

Οσο για τις καινοτομιες-αντοχη κλπ,αντιστοιχα υπαρχουν κ σε αλλα λαπτοπ.
Ενδεικτικα:
*1) test αντοχής(αντεχει πανω του βαρος 215 kg, ενω ειναι ανοιχτο):*
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=H5cKuO8ojAU

*2) test γδαρσίματος με μεταλλικό σύρμα*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_jRGruge4o

*3)test με υγρο στο πληκτρολογιο*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfIke...eature=related



Αλλα ξερεις, πολλοι αυτα τα προσπερνανε ή δεν τα γνωριζουν κ αναφερουν για το magsafe των macbook. *Οτι υπαρχουν λαπτοπ που αντεχουν ακομα κ αν πεσει ποτηρι νερο πανω τους , δεν το θεωρουν κατι σημαντικο.*








> Και για να το τραβήξω λίγο, σίγουρα το να πάρεις ένα ντοκιμαντέρ, για το Μπαλί π.χ., είναι πιο οικονομικό και πιο βολικό από το να τρέχεις ο ίδιος εκεί για να γνωρίσεις το μέρος, αλλά η εμπειρία η ίδια είναι όλα τα λεφτά...


Τελειως ασχετο..

----------


## Patentman

Εκεινο που θελει να πει ο DrEthernet ειναι οτι ενα macbook ειναι gadget.
Και στο gadget δεν κοιτας τιποτα αλλο απο την "μουρη".
Ουτε χρηματα, ουτε χρησιμοτητα, ουτε αν ειναι συμφερουσα επιλογη και ποσο μαλλον την ποιοτητα.
Το παιρνεις κανεις το κομματι σου και  αν το βαρεθεις θα ειχες την ευχαριστηση να εισαι "διαφορετικος".
Αυτο εχει σημασια.

Π.χ εχει κανενα νοημα το N95? Οχι, κανενα, αλλά πουλαει.
Δεν αναφερομαι στο  iPhone μιας και θα θεωρηθει too much αναφορά σε μια εταιρια.
Μην της κανουμε και διαφημιση...

----------


## Nemessis

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια Πολλά,

σκεφτομαι κ εγώ να πάρω ενα MacBook. Βλέπωντας λοιπόν αυτο το thread πίστευα πώς θα πάρω κάποιες απαντήσεις. Δυστυχώς όμως βλέπω πώς υπάρχουν μόνο γενικές απαντήσεις . Δεν έχει απαντήσει κανείς που όντως γνωρίζει περι Mac και να έχει αποψη για τα υπέρ και τα κατά. Είναι όντως αλήθεια πώς το Mac πλέον θεωρείται ένα είδος gadget, αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε πώς σε γενικές γραμμές το λειτουργικό του έχει κ μία πολύ καλή φήμη, π.χ. πιο έυχρηστο κ πιο γρήγορο. Έχω το λιγότερο 3 συναδερφους που αποκτήσανε Mac και κανείς δεν το έχει μετανιώσει. Σε κάθε περίτπωση θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να απαντησει κάποις που έχει Mac.

----------


## ntrim

> ... Σε κάθε περίτπωση θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να απαντησει κάποις που έχει Mac.


Κι αυτό πάλι πως θα θεωρηθεί; 
Έχω Mac (από το 1988) και ποτέ δεν είχα PC. Μπορώ να σου πω να μην το πάρεις;

Εν κατακλείδι, αφού σας μπήκε το "σαράκι", πάτε και τσιμπήστε το γιατί θα σας μείνει απωθημένο. Καρατσεκαρισμένο  :Razz: 

Για την ιστορία, έχω "μυήσει" στον κόσμο των Apple φορητών 4 άτομα και δεν το έχει μετανοιώσει κανείς  :One thumb up:

----------


## DrEthernet

Το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα έλεγα είναι πως ένα Macintosh είναι gadget. Τουναντίον, αυτό που είπα, χρησιμοποιώντας κι ένα τραβηγμένο παράδειγμα, είναι πως δεν γίνεται σύγκριση υπολογιστικών συστημάτων με ένα Macintosh κυρίως του *OS X*. Όσοι έχουν Macintosh γνωρίζουν καλά πως η όλη εμπειρία δεν περιγράφεται. Είναι ο συνδυασμός ευχρηστίας του λειτουργικού συστήματος μαζί με τον σεβασμό που εμπνέει το όλο πακέτο προς το χρήστη που στην τελική σε κάνει να προσπερνάς οτιδήποτε άλλο σύστημα το οποίο δεν μπορεί να τρέξει *OS X* ως ακατάλληλο, ανεξαρτήτως hardware και τιμής. Πλεον τα Mac έχουν ξεφύγει από το περιθώριο του cult και έχουν περάσει στη σφαίρα του pop. Πολλοί το αποδίδουν στη διαφήμιση της Apple και σε διάφορα άλλα trend. Αυτοί λοιπόν παραμένουν σταθερά γραφικοί.

----------


## Nemessis

> Κι αυτό πάλι πως θα θεωρηθεί; 
> Έχω Mac (από το 1988) και ποτέ δεν είχα PC. Μπορώ να σου πω να μην το πάρεις;
> 
> Εν κατακλείδι, αφού σας μπήκε το "σαράκι", πάτε και τσιμπήστε το γιατί θα σας μείνει απωθημένο. Καρατσεκαρισμένο 
> 
> Για την ιστορία, έχω "μυήσει" στον κόσμο των Apple φορητών 4 άτομα και δεν το έχει μετανοιώσει κανείς


Ελπίζω να μην θύχτηκες, απλά δεν έβλεπα καμία σχετική απάντηση και τα youtube links έδειχνα τον HP. 

Ευχαριστώ για τις περαιτέρω πληροφορίες.

----------


## ntrim

Μην ανησυχείς, δεν θίχτηκα, απλά ήθελα να πω ότι και η γνώμη ενός χρήστη Mac θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί μεροληπτική ή τουλάχιστον όχι καθαρά αντικειμενική.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Δεν χρειάζεται να σου πει κανένας τίποτα για τα υπέρ και τα κατά. Έχεις αποφασίσει ότι θες να πάρεις Mac ήδη. Αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι η ψυχολογική υποστήριξη για να μπορέσεις να κάνεις την κίνηση, γι' αυτό και ρωτάς άλλωστε εδώ, σωστά;




> Έχω το λιγότερο 3 συναδερφους που αποκτήσανε Mac και κανείς δεν το έχει μετανιώσει.


Ό,τι και να σου πούμε, αν δεν το δεις μόνος σου, δεν θα καταλάβεις τίποτα. Πες σε έναν από τους συναδέλφους σου να σου δείξει το μηχάνημά του. Είναι το καλύτερο μέσο για να πείσεις τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Nemessis

> Δεν χρειάζεται να σου πει κανένας τίποτα για τα υπέρ και τα κατά. Έχεις αποφασίσει ότι θες να πάρεις Mac ήδη. Αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι η ψυχολογική υποστήριξη για να μπορέσεις να κάνεις την κίνηση, γι' αυτό και ρωτάς άλλωστε εδώ, σωστά;
> 
> 
> Ό,τι και να σου πούμε, αν δεν το δεις μόνος σου, δεν θα καταλάβεις τίποτα. Πες σε έναν από τους συναδέλφους σου να σου δείξει το μηχάνημά του. Είναι το καλύτερο μέσο για να πείσεις τον εαυτό σου.


Έχεις δίκιο πώς το έχω αποφασίσει. Ήδη αυριο η μεθαύριο λέω να παω να το πάρω. 
Το θέμα είναι καθαρά πώς πλέον θα αλλάξω απο PC και Windows σε MAC και ψάχνω να μαζέψω απόψεις απο διάφορα φόρα.

----------


## haHa

> Καλησπέρα και χρόνια Πολλά,
> 
> σκεφτομαι κ εγώ να πάρω ενα MacBook. Βλέπωντας λοιπόν αυτο το thread πίστευα πώς θα πάρω κάποιες απαντήσεις. Δυστυχώς όμως βλέπω πώς υπάρχουν μόνο γενικές απαντήσεις . Δεν έχει απαντήσει κανείς που όντως γνωρίζει περι Mac και να έχει αποψη για τα υπέρ και τα κατά. Είναι όντως αλήθεια πώς το Mac πλέον θεωρείται ένα είδος gadget, αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε πώς σε γενικές γραμμές το λειτουργικό του έχει κ μία πολύ καλή φήμη, π.χ. πιο έυχρηστο κ πιο γρήγορο. Έχω το λιγότερο 3 συναδερφους που αποκτήσανε Mac και κανείς δεν το έχει μετανιώσει. Σε κάθε περίτπωση θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να απαντησει κάποις που έχει Mac.



Να προσπαθησω εγω φιλε να απαντησω..

*Tα macbook ειναι πια πολυ ποιοτικα* (σε αντιθεση με το παρελθον κ τα πλαστικα macbook). Εχουν ομως υποδεεστερα χαρακτηριστικα κ οθονη για τα χρηματα που δινεις.
Επισης ειναι αθορυβα κ επιτελους μαλλον δεν ειναι ζεστα.

Η συγκριση με ενα καλο επωνυμο λαπτοπ θα δειξει οτι *το επωνυμο*(δεν μιλαμε για acer αλλα για ibm thinkpad,hp compaq , dell latitude κλπ) θα εχει *παρομοια ποιοτητα κατασκευης, θα ειναι συνηθως εξισου αθορυβο*, αλλα θα εχει μεγαλυτερη κ σοβαροτερη εγγυηση, θα ειναι λιγο πιο γρηγορο κ με καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικα, μεγαλυτερη συνδεσιμοτητα χωρις να χρειαζεσαι να κουβαλας ανταπτορες, ενω πιθανοτατα θα εχει καλυτερη οθονη.
Απο αυτονομια θα κινουνται στο ιδιο επιπεδο πανω-κατω. Αλλα μοντελα θα κρατανε λιγο παραπανω, αλλα λιγο λιγοτερο .
Σε τιμες ισως να ειναι λιγο πιο ακριβο το macbook.

Μετα ερχεται η μεγαλυτερη διαφορα των apple φορητων: ειναι τα μοναδικα που μπορουν να τρεξουν mac os x.
Το mac os x εχει μερικα σοβαρα πλεονεκτηματα. Θα τα εχεις διαβασει κ θα τα εχεις ακουσει (απουσια ιων κλπ).
Εχει φυσικα κ μερικα μειονεκτηματα. (μικρο userbase , αρα λιγοτερες εφαρμογες, μικροτερη υποστηριξη συσκευων, αργοι-ελλειπεις drivers)

Μετα ειναι κ το θεμα της εμφανισης. Υποκειμενικο βεβαια, αλλα ειναι ομορφα τα apple.

Οποτε ερχεσαι εσυ να απαντησεις:
*αξιζει για τη δυνατοτητα του mac os x, η ωραια εμφανιση κ μερικα ακομα πλεονεκτηματα για να παρω ενα λιγο ακριβοτερο φορητο, με μικροτερη εγγυηση, λιγο πιο αργο-χειροτερα χαρακτηριστικα, χειροτερη οθονη?*
*

Αυτο ειναι μια απαντηση που εσυ θα πρεπει να δωσεις.*
Υπαρχουν ατομα που δεν μπορουν καθολου με windows, οποτε κ 1000 ευρω παραπανω να ζηταει ενας apple φορητος απο εναν αντιστοιχων δυνατοτητων κ ποιοτητας pc laptop θα τα εδιναν.
Υπαρχουν αλλοι που θα σου πουν οτι μια χαρα βολευονται με windows, ετσι κι αλλιως οι εφαρμογες τους τρεχουν κυριως σε windows, τους αρεσει το μεγαλο userbase που συνεπαγεται πληθωρα εφαρμογων , βελτιστους drivers κλπ κ δεν θελουν να δωσουν παραπανω χρηματα για να παρουν εναν φορητο με χειροτερη οθονη,λιγο πιο αργο κ μικροτερη εγγυηση.
Υπαρχουν αλλοι που μονο κ μονο επειδη ηθελαν να γνωρισουν κατι το διαφορετικο ή τους αρεσαν εμφανισιακα τα apple, δεν τους ενοχλει να δωσουν κατι παραπανω για χειροτερα χαρακτηριστικα-οθονη, μικροτερη εγγυηση κλπ.




Κ επειδη οπως λες εχεις ηδη αποφασισει, *τοτε απλα να σου προτεινω να μην τον παρεις απο Ελλαδα που δεν μπορεις να κανεις επεκταση εγγυησης.
Ειναι κριμα να επενδυσεις 1300 ευρω σε ενα μηχανημα κ να αφησεις απροστατευτη αυτην την εγγυηση με μονο 1 χρονο εγγυηση.*
Μπορεις καλλιστα να το παρεις απο το εξωτερικο με ενα χρονο εγγυηση κ να σου ερθρι λιγο φθηνοτερα ή να το παρεις με 3 χρονια εγγυηση κ να σου ερθει λιγο ακριβοτερα.
Για λεπτομερειες κοιτα εδω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...33#post2407433

----------


## nickolas2005

Ως κατοχος macbook (το νεο) σου το προτίνω ανεπιφυλακτα... Πολυ καλή κατασκευή και για την οθόνη που λενε τα πράγματα δεν ειναι τοσο χάλια... Απλως χάνει οταν την κοιτάς απο τα πλάγια..

Αν μπορείς να πάρεις αυτό με το φωτιζόμενο πληκτρολόγιο.. Μεγάλη υπόθεση  :Smile: 

Επιίσης το λαπτοπ μου φαίνεται πολύ γρηγορο για αυτά που κάνω.. Πρεπει να σκεφτείς και για τη χρηση το θέλεις.. Τι να το κάνεις αν κάποιο αλλο ειναι πιο γρήγορο αλλα εσύ δεν θα το εκμεταλευτείς ποτε?

----------


## onar21

Διαβάζω διάφορα σε αυτο το thread. Δεν περιμενα να διαβασω τοσες πολλες αποψεις και σας ευχαριστω.
Ειμαι ενας "μεσος" χρηστης υπολογιστων. Κυριως ασχολουμαι με μουσικη βιντετο λιγο προγραμματισμο και μερικες εφαρμογες για τη σχολγ μου. +τορρεντς (εχω κοψει εδω και 2 χρονια το lineage ¨)) 
Διαβαζω διαφορα για την ΟΘΟΝΗ του macbook και μου εχουνε δημιουργηθει μερικες ερωτησεις.
-Η αναλυση 1280χ800 σε ενα λαπτοπ 13.3' δεν θεωρειται καλη?
-Εχω ακουσει οτι τα μακ γενικα εχουνε πολυ καλες οθονες και ειναι ενας λογος που τραβαει τον κοσμο να αγορασει mac.
-Ποσο ευκολη-δυσκολη-περιεργη ειναι κατα τη γνωμη σας η προσαρμογη ενος χρηστη WINDOWS σε ΜΑC ( θελω να φτασω σε mac να χρησιμοποιω τις περισοτερες εφραρμογες που κανω και στα windows)
-Το γεγονος το οτι παρεχεται 1 ετος μονο εγγυηση εχει να κανει οτι μετα απο καποια Χ χρονια θα αρχισει να βγαζει προβληματα το λαπτοπ αυτο?
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ

----------


## DrEthernet

Γενικότερα οι περισσότεροι νέοι χρήστες Mac που ήταν συνηθισμένοι στα Windows στην αρχή μπερδεύονται γιατί έχουν μάθει όλα να γίνονται πιο πολύπλοκα. Πολλά πράγματα γίνονται με drag & drop, όπως το να αντιγράψεις ένα τραγούδι από το iTunes ή μια φωτογραφία από το iPhoto σε έναν άλλο σκληρό π.χ.

Για την οθόνη, αν δεν κάνεις δουλειά που χρειάζεται πιστότητα χρωμάτων, όπως η γραφιστική, θα σε καλύψει μια χαρά.

Όσο για την εγγύηση, έχω την εντύπωση πως αν σου βγει ελλατωματικό θα εντοπίσεις το πρόβλημα μέσα στους πρώτους 12 μήνες.

----------


## haHa

> Διαβάζω διάφορα σε αυτο το thread. Δεν περιμενα να διαβασω τοσες πολλες αποψεις και σας ευχαριστω.
> Ειμαι ενας "μεσος" χρηστης υπολογιστων. Κυριως ασχολουμαι με μουσικη βιντετο λιγο προγραμματισμο και μερικες εφαρμογες για τη σχολγ μου. +τορρεντς (εχω κοψει εδω και 2 χρονια το lineage ¨)) 
> Διαβαζω διαφορα για την ΟΘΟΝΗ του macbook και μου εχουνε δημιουργηθει μερικες ερωτησεις.
> -Η αναλυση 1280χ800 σε ενα λαπτοπ 13.3' δεν θεωρειται καλη?
> -Εχω ακουσει οτι τα μακ γενικα εχουνε πολυ καλες οθονες και ειναι ενας λογος που τραβαει τον κοσμο να αγορασει mac.
> -Ποσο ευκολη-δυσκολη-περιεργη ειναι κατα τη γνωμη σας η προσαρμογη ενος χρηστη WINDOWS σε ΜΑC ( θελω να φτασω σε mac να χρησιμοποιω τις περισοτερες εφραρμογες που κανω και στα windows)
> -Το γεγονος το οτι παρεχεται 1 ετος μονο εγγυηση εχει να κανει οτι μετα απο καποια Χ χρονια θα αρχισει να βγαζει προβληματα το λαπτοπ αυτο?
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ


Τα mac φορητα εχουν καλες σχετικα οθονες, γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι κ ακριβα . Ειναι λιγο ακυρο πχ να τα συγκρινουμε τις οθονες τους με λαπτοπ των 700 ευρω, ενω αυτα κανουν 1200+ ευρω.
*Για τα macbook συγκεκριμενα, οι οθονες τους ειναι υποδεεστερες απο αντιστοιχης ποιοτητας κ χρηματων λαπτοπ, σαν αυτα που αναφερθηκαν.*  *Υστερουν κ σε χρωματα, contrast κ σε γωνιες θεασης.* 


Εδω μια χαρακτηριστικη φωτο :



Προσεξε πως το μαυρο χρωμα στο macbook δεν ειναι μαυρο κ ποσο μικροτερες ειναι οι γωνιες θεασης σε σχεση με ενα macbook air.

Το ιδιο φαινεται κ εδω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...34#post2445834
κ πιο συγκεκριμενα σε αυτην την φωτο .



Σε σχεση ομως με φθηνοτερα κ λιγοτερα ποιοτικα λαπτοπ εχουν καλυτερες οθονες.

Οποτε εσυ ξερεις τις απαιτησεις σου! Σιγουρα εχει καλυτερη οθονη απο αρκετων pc laptop, αλλα κ σιγουρα μπορεις να βρεις pc laptop σε αυτα τα χρηματα με καλυτερη οθονη.


1280x800 ειναι η συνηθισμενη αναλυση για 13.3" .
Το θεμα ειναι αν μπορεις να δουλεψεις σε τετοια αναλυση,γιατι 800 πιξελ στον καθετο αξονα ειναι πολυ λιγα..
Αν δεν μπορεις, τοτε κοιτα τον macbook pro ή καποιο απο τις εναλλακτικες προτασεις σε pc laptop με 13.3" κ 1440x900 ή 14.1" παρομοιο βαρος κ  1440x900 .




Η προσαρμογη ειναι πολυ ευκολη.Δεν θα σε δυσκολεψει.


Τωρα για την εγγυηση, μου φαινεται καπως "αφελες" να επενδυεις 1300 ευρω κ να μην δινεις λιγα χρηματα παραπανω για να την προστατευσεις.
Τα αντιστοιχα ποιοτικα λαπτοπ εχουν απο τη μανα τους 3 χροναι εγγυηση.
*
Σε καθε περιπτωση,μπορεις να το παρεις απο το εξωτερικο,σε φθηνοτερη μαλιστα τιμη (με τα μεταφορικα υπολογισμενα για να ερθει στην πορτα σου) απο Ελλαδα κ στο τελος του πρωτου χρονου να αποφασισεις αν θελεις να κανεις την επεκταση εγγυησης.*


Παιζουν δηλαδη οι εξης επιλογες:
*1)απο notebook.de 1180 ευρω με αγγλικο πληκτρολογιο κ 1 χρονο εγγυηση* (με υπολογισμενα τα μεταφορικα για να ερθει στην πορτα σας). Στο τελος του πρωτου χρονου αποφασιζεις αν θελεις να κανεις επεκταση εγγυησης σε 3 χρονια .
*2)απο Ελλαδα 1263 ευρω με αγγλικο πληκτρολογιο κ 1 χρονο εγγυηση* Δεν μπορεις να κανεις επεκταση εγγυησης.
*3)απο cyberport.de 1368 ευρω με γερμανικο δυστυχως πληκτρολογιο κ 3 χρονια εγγυηση* (με υπολογισμενα τα μεταφορικα για να ερθει στην πορτα σας)
*4)απο notebook.de 1450 ευρω με αγγλικο πληκτρολογιο κ 3 χρονια εγγυηση* (με υπολογισμενα τα μεταφορικα για να ερθει στην πορτα σας)

----------


## ntrim

Διόρθωση:

Πήρα από το cyberport.de το Macbook Pro με αγγλικό πηκτρολόγιο, αφού μετά την παραγγελία επικοινώνησα μαζί τους με email. 
Αν και, απ' ότι μου είπαν, έβαλαν custom επιλογές (Build To Order) στις οποίες έβαλαν, μεταξύ άλλων, και επιλογή πληκτρολογίου.

----------


## haHa

> Διόρθωση:
> 
> Πήρα από το cyberport.de το Macbook Pro με αγγλικό πηκτρολόγιο, αφού μετά την παραγγελία επικοινώνησα μαζί τους με email. 
> Αν και, απ' ότι μου είπαν, έβαλαν custom επιλογές (Build To Order) στις οποίες έβαλαν, μεταξύ άλλων, και επιλογή πληκτρολογίου.


Εξαιρετικα νεα!

----------


## manosdoc

> Γενικότερα οι περισσότεροι νέοι χρήστες Mac που ήταν συνηθισμένοι στα Windows στην αρχή μπερδεύονται γιατί έχουν μάθει όλα να γίνονται πιο πολύπλοκα.


Μετά τον πιανίστα ... Mεγάλη μπουκιά φάε...

----------


## Nemessis

αΑπέκτησα τελιά το MacBook 2,4Ghz. Δυστυχός δεν είχα ακόμη τον χρόνο να ασχοληθώ όσο ήθελα αλλα οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις είναι θετικές.

----------


## onar21

Iσχυει οτι τα μακ ειναι γενικα για χρηστες που δεν εχουνε υψηλες απαιτησεις απο εναν υπολογιστη.
Για παραδειγμα τα πουλανε σε γιατρους δικηγορους κτλ που θελουνε να κανουνε συγκεκριμενα πραγματα και δεν τους ενδιαφερουνε καινουρια προγραμματα updates κτλ

----------


## ntrim

> Iσχυει οτι τα μακ ειναι γενικα για χρηστες που δεν εχουνε υψηλες απαιτησεις απο εναν υπολογιστη.
> Για παραδειγμα τα πουλανε σε γιατρους δικηγορους κτλ που θελουνε να κανουνε συγκεκριμενα πραγματα και δεν τους ενδιαφερουνε καινουρια προγραμματα updates κτλ


Με διαφορά, το καλύτερο ανέκδοτο του 2008  :Worthy:

----------


## haHa

> Με διαφορά, το καλύτερο ανέκδοτο του 2008


Κι ομως μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο mac users σε σχεση με pc users ειναι computer illiterate .

Αλλωστε που το κακο σε αυτο? 
*Δειχνει οτι ειναι πολυ πιο user friendly μηχανηματα!*

----------


## DrEthernet

Το σωστό είναι πως το Macintosh κάνει για όλους. Ακόμα και για τους «computer illiterate». Και αυτή είναι όλη η ουσία. Υπάρχουν αρχάριοι χρήστες ή χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν τον υπολογιστή τους σαν εργαλείο δουλειάς και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί.

----------


## manosdoc

> Το σωστό είναι πως το Macintosh κάνει για όλους. Ακόμα και για τους «computer illiterate». Υπάρχουν αρχάριοι χρήστες ή χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν τον υπολογιστή τους σαν εργαλείο δουλειάς και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί.


Αυτό είναι πολύ σωστό.

----------


## ntrim

> Το σωστό είναι πως το Macintosh κάνει για όλους.


Ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα, δεν είπα ότι είναι κακό.

Καλή Πρωτοχρονιά σε όλους!

----------


## Nemessis

Επιτέλους είχα το χρόνο να ασχοληθώ λιγάκι με το MAC. Μου φαίνεται καλό, είμαι ευχαριστημένος σε γενικές γραμμές. Παρςατήρησα όμως κάποια προβληματάκια με το wireless. Ενώ από την Ethernet μπορώ και βλέπω τα Windows Workgroups από την ασύρματη δεν τη βλέπω! Η αλήθεια είναι πώς δεν περίμενα να αντιμετωπίσω τέτοια προβλήματα. Θα το ψάξω πάντως λίγο ακόμη.

----------


## onar21

Η glossy screen του macbook θεωρειται πλεονεκτημα σαν οθονη η παρουσιαζει μειονεκτηματα? Πιο πανω διαβασα οτι δε μπορεις να δεις απο πλαγια καλα (κλαιν δλδ εγω ευθεια θα το κοιταω  :Smile:  )

----------


## Nemessis

> Η glossy screen του macbook θεωρειται πλεονεκτημα σαν οθονη η παρουσιαζει μειονεκτηματα? Πιο πανω διαβασα οτι δε μπορεις να δεις απο πλαγια καλα (κλαιν δλδ εγω ευθεια θα το κοιταω  )


Γενικότερα προτιμώ την glossy. οπότε μάλλον το θεωρώ πλεονέκτημα.

----------


## mickymouse

Επειδή θα το έχετε πάρει χαμπάρι ότι η ισοτιμία ευρώ - αγγλικής λιρας είναι πια στο 1-1 περιπου έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο online shop απο αγγλία. Οι τιμές είναι παρα πολυ καλές..

ΥΓ το ξέρω ότι είναι άσχετο με το θέμα του topic αλλά επειδή αναφέρθηκαν κάποια γερμανικά μαγαζιά πιο πάνω είπα να ρωτήσω εδώ και να μην ανοιξω ξεχωριστό

----------


## onar21

> Γενικότερα προτιμώ την glossy. οπότε μάλλον το θεωρώ πλεονέκτημα.


τι ειδους πλεονεκτημα παρεχει η glossy εικονα? 
τι διαφορα εχει απο την οθονη των κοινων λαπτοπ?

----------


## ariadgr

> Επειδή θα το έχετε πάρει χαμπάρι ότι η ισοτιμία ευρώ - αγγλικής λιρας είναι πια στο 1-1 περιπου έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο online shop απο αγγλία. Οι τιμές είναι παρα πολυ καλές..
> 
> ΥΓ το ξέρω ότι είναι άσχετο με το θέμα του topic αλλά επειδή αναφέρθηκαν κάποια γερμανικά μαγαζιά πιο πάνω είπα να ρωτήσω εδώ και να μην ανοιξω ξεχωριστό


Δοκίμασε το GHC αφού πρώτα επιβεβαιώσεις με mail / τηλεφωνικά ότι δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την αποστολή στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## jimaras

> Τα mac φορητα εχουν καλες σχετικα οθονες, γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι κ ακριβα . Ειναι λιγο ακυρο πχ να τα συγκρινουμε τις οθονες τους με λαπτοπ των 700 ευρω, ενω αυτα κανουν 1200+ ευρω.
> *Για τα macbook συγκεκριμενα, οι οθονες τους ειναι υποδεεστερες απο αντιστοιχης ποιοτητας κ χρηματων λαπτοπ, σαν αυτα που αναφερθηκαν.*  *Υστερουν κ σε χρωματα, contrast κ σε γωνιες θεασης.* 
> 
> 
> Εδω μια χαρακτηριστικη φωτο :
> 
> 
> 
> Προσεξε πως το μαυρο χρωμα στο macbook δεν ειναι μαυρο κ ποσο μικροτερες ειναι οι γωνιες θεασης σε σχεση με ενα macbook air.
> ...


φιλε haha επειδη σε παρατηρω πολυ καιρο να βαλεις με μανια τους macintosh και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι!!
1ον)μαλλον δεν ξερεις και πολλα απο υπολογιστες!!οι συγκρισεις που κανεις ειναι ατοπες εντελως!!!
2ον)τα 3 macbook (το1 ειναι air) τι συγκριση ειναι αυτη που κανεις και που βρηκες αυτην την αναληθη φωτο????ειναι αλλου για αλλου αυτα που σχολιαζεις!εγω βλεπω 3 φορητους mac απο την ιδια γωνια θεασης αλλα τις οθονες να εχουν διαφορετικη κλιση!!!!πες μου λοιπον τι συγκριση ειναι αυτη????τις ιδιες γωνιες θεασης δινει η apple για ολες τις οθονες που ποσταρες!
ειτε σου αρεσει ειτε οχι οι πωλησεις apple αγγιζουν το 30% παγκοσμιως απο το 5-7%!

----------


## kadronarxis

Γεια σου jimaras και Καλή Χρονιά.
Λοιπόν, χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω το δικηγόρο του haha(α ρε εποχές!), 
νιώθω την ανάγκη να σημειώσω πως η οθόνη του air και του macbook pro, είναι μια κλάση ανώτερη από την αντίστοιχη του σκέτου macbook.
Συγκεκριμένα η οθόνη του air, αν και είναι ΦΟΒΕΡΑ λεπτή, δε χτυπιέται με τίποτα.
Σε σύγκριση με την αντίστοιχη του macbook pro, είναι ένα κλικ πιο πάνω(καθαρά υποκειμενική άποψη μιας και οι περισσότεροι λένε ότι είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο).

Η αντίστοιχη του σκέτου macbook είναι ένα σκαλοπάτι κάτω. Αν και πολύ καλή οθόνη σε σύγκριση με άλλα laptops(προσοχή είναι LED και όχι με λάμπες), δε φτάνει σε απόδοση και γωνίες τις αντίστοιχες air-pro.

Τέλος, πιστεύω ότι το site που έδωσε ο haha, κάπου τα παραλέει, έχω κάνει σχεδόν το ίδιο τέστ με το transporter 3 με ένα macbook και macbook air, και η διαφορά ΔΕΝ είναι μεγάλη.

άντε γερά.

----------


## haHa

> ...
> 1ον)μαλλον δεν ξερεις και πολλα απο υπολογιστες!!οι συγκρισεις που κανεις ειναι ατοπες εντελως!!!..


Για να το λες εσυ,ετσι θα ειναι!







> ειτε σου αρεσει ειτε οχι οι πωλησεις apple αγγιζουν το 30% παγκοσμιως απο το 5-7%!



Για να το λες εσυ,ετσι θα ειναι!
(προσωπικα πολυ θα ηθελα να ηταν τοσο ψηλα ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΩΣ οι πωλησεις των apple για να γινοντουσαν κ πιο φθηνα)





Εδω κ το site με τις φωτογραφιες κ τη συγκριση μεταξυ macbook,macbook pro, macbook air:
http://gizmodo.com/5070723/screen-sh...vs-macbook-air

To gizmondo ειναι, ενα μικρο ασημαντο site...

----------


## kadronarxis

Παιδιά,

μαζέψτε λίγο τα μυνήματά σας, μη ξεκινήσουμε έτσι το νέο έτος.
Peace.

άντε γερά.

----------


## warjo

> φιλε haha επειδη σε παρατηρω πολυ καιρο να βαλεις με μανια τους macintosh και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι!!
> 1ον)μαλλον δεν ξερεις και πολλα απο υπολογιστες!!οι συγκρισεις που κανεις ειναι ατοπες εντελως!!!
> 2ον)τα 3 macbook (το1 ειναι air) τι συγκριση ειναι αυτη που κανεις και που βρηκες αυτην την αναληθη φωτο????ειναι αλλου για αλλου αυτα που σχολιαζεις!εγω βλεπω 3 φορητους mac απο την ιδια γωνια θεασης αλλα τις οθονες να εχουν διαφορετικη κλιση!!!!πες μου λοιπον τι συγκριση ειναι αυτη????τις ιδιες γωνιες θεασης δινει η apple για ολες τις οθονες που ποσταρες!
> ειτε σου αρεσει ειτε οχι οι πωλησεις apple αγγιζουν το 30% παγκοσμιως απο το 5-7%!


Θα συμφωνύσω με τον jim σε κάποια πράγματα.
[Προς ΗaHa] Προφανός φένεται ότι έχεις ένα μικρό κόλημα με τισ οθόνες και ίσως την ξεχυλώνεις την κατάσταση. ΝΑΙ θα συμφωνύσω ότι η οθόνη του Μacbook από ένα Macbook pro είναι υποδιέστερη άλλα η διαφορά δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη. Είμαι και εγώ κάτοχος  Macbook και έχω κάνει το ίδιο test. Τα παραπάνω αποτελέσματα γίνονται φανερά σε γωνίες θέασης κυρίως. Τέσπα για να μην μακρυλογώ εγώ την οθόνη τη βρίσκω υπέροχη και δεν νιώθω ότι αδικούμε σε ποιότητα από άλλα προϊόντα Mac.

Μετά θέλω απλά να πω ότι το OsX είναι αυτό το οποίο ουσιαστικά πληρώνεις σε αυτό το μηχάνημα και οι καινοτομίες γενικότερα.* Όσοι αναφέρουν ότι το Μacbook είναι gadget δεν ξέρουν τι λένε.* Το OsX είναι φτιαγμένο έτσι ώστε να το διαχειρηστούν όλοι από τον απλό χρήστη μέχρι τον επαγγελματία. Επίσης το OsX έρχεται πακετάκι με μια πληθώρα *καταπληκτικών* εφρμογών απο το iLife. Ίσως να δείτε ένα keynote πάνω στα ΟsX για να μάθετε και αυτή τη μεριά και μετά να σχολιάσετε.
Για εμένα το συμπέρασμα τουλάχιστων είναι ότι η Apple παρουσιάζει συνεχή εξέλιξη και προσφέρει κάθε φορά καινούργιες *ουσιαστικές* καινοτομίες. Θα τολμήσω να συμφωνήσω με αυτούς που λένε ότι το OsX είναι κάποια χρόνια μπροστά σε σχέση με άλλα λειτουργικά που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά αυτή τη περίοδο.

Επίσης δεν θεωρώ σωστό να συγκρίνουμε laptop ίδιας αξίας με περίπου ίδια η λίγο μεγαλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά αυτών των Μacbook γιατί μην ξεχνάμε τα άλλα laptop έρχονται με ένα λειτουργικό ονόματι Vista το όποίο είναι αχόρταγος φαταούλας των resources.

----------


## manosdoc

Macbook Pro 2.4 Από Αμερική μαζί με εκπτωτικό κουπούνι από όπου θέλετε ας πούμε macrumors φτάνει τα 1350 ευρώ.

Ντροπή για την Ελλάδα να πουλιούνται +450 ευρώ πάνω. :Thumb down:

----------


## ariadgr

> Macbook Pro 2.4 Από Αμερική μαζί με εκπτωτικό κουπούνι από όπου θέλετε ας πούμε macrumors φτάνει τα 1350 ευρώ.
> 
> Ντροπή για την Ελλάδα να πουλιούνται +450 ευρώ πάνω.


Η σύγκριση Ελλάδα-Αμερική δεν έχει νόημα.
Τα ηλεκτρονικά είναι γνωστό ότι σχεδόν πάντα είναι φθηνότερα στην Αμερική σε σχέση με την Ευρώπη.

Σύγκριση πρέπει να γίνεται μεταξύ Ελλάδας και Ευρώπης, και σε εκείνη την τιμή, στη διαφορά που υπάρχει να πεις ότι είναι απαράδεκτη.

Επίσης με την τρέχουσα ισοτιμία της λίρας όποιος θέλει μπορεί να αγοράσει από αγγλικό e-shop και του έρχεται ίσως και φθηνότερα από Αμερική.

Σχετικό άρθρο

----------


## riotshield

μερικές σκέψεις πάνω στο θέμα της διαμαχης μεταξύ mac και pc από έναν χρήστη windows επί τουλάχιστον 15 χρόνια μέχρι και πριν από μερικούς μήνες.

για μένα η όλη διαφορά έγκειται κατα 99% στο λειτουργικό σύστημα. στην περίπτωση της apple το MACOSX πάει πακέτο με το hardware οπότε αναπόφευκτα γίνεται σύγκριση και σε αυτό το κομμάτι. κατι που είναι μερικές φορές άδικο, γιατι εταιρίες όπως ibm, sony, etc αναγκαστικά συγκρίνονται με τα macbooks κουβαλώντας στην πλάτη τους τα χαρακτηριστικά των windows.

καποια στιγμη μέσα στο καλοκαίρι αποφάσισα και εγώ να δοκιμάσω να εγκαταστήσω το macosx σε pc ακούγοντας τόσα και τόσα για την ανωτερότητα των mac, blah blah blah.
αυτό που διαπίστωσα μετά από μερικές μέρες χρήσης του ήταν ότι χρειαζόμουν να περνάω λιγότερο χρονο στον υπολογιστή, οτι τον χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο για να κάνω τα πράγματα που χρειαζόμουν, και μάλιστα έχοντας μηδενική εμπειρία πάνω σε αυτό το καινουριο λειτουργικό μπορούσα σε μερικές μέρες μόνο να κάνω όλα τα απαραίτητα πολύ πιο έυκολα από πριν.
μήνες πλέον μετά τη "μετάβαση" η ιδεά και μόνο ότι χρειάζεται να κανω log in στα windows για κάποιο λόγο μου προκαλεί δυσφορία. ακόμα και αν είναι δύσκολο να το κατανοήσει κανείς το macosx είναι φτιαγμένο με σεβασμό προς τον χρήστη. δεν έχω νιώσει σε καμία περίπτωση μέχρι στιγμής ότι βρίσκομαι αντιμέτωπος με το λειτουργικό προσπαθώντας μάταια να καταφέρω να κάνω κάτι απλό.
πραγματικά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί που δοκίμασαν σε δουλέψουν σε macosx και τελικά απογοητευμένοι επέστρεψαν στα windows. 

και έχοντας πει όλα αυτά να αναφέρω ότι με εκνευρίζει ο δογματισμός της apple και η θρησκοληψία των χρηστών mac, δεν βρίσκω το λόγο να παριστάνει κάποιος τον πιο ξύπνιο επειδή δουλεύει σε mac. απλά όντας όσο πιο αντικειμενικός μπορώ να είμαι, το λειτουργικό της apple είναι μπροστά με μεγάλη διαφορά, πραγματικά πολύ μπροστά, και είναι κρίμα που ο παραγοντας τιμή αναγκάζει την πλειψηφία των χρηστών να παλεύει με τα windows.
εγω πάντως ήδη περιμένω έναν iMac...

----------


## matricola

Να συμπληρώσω στο προλαλησαντα οτι το θεμα τιμή ειναι λιγο πλασματικό.. να εξηγησω .. θεωρω οτι η η διαφορά μεταξυ PC και MAC ειναι οπως τις εκπτωσεις στην ελλαδα υψηλές εκπτωσεις σε εξωφρενική αρχική τιμή ... Ως χρηστης PC ποτε δεν αγορασα επωνυμο αλλα παντα κομματι κομματι τα οποια τοποθετουσα ο ιδιος και εαν δεχτουμε οτι ενα μηχανημα εχει "ζωη" στα χερια ενος χρηστη σαν εμενα περιπου 2 χρονια και προσθεσω ολες τις πιθανες και απιθανες αναβαθμισεις του σε βαθος χρονου εχω προσωπικα παντα καταληξει οτι ξοδευμα τουλαχιστον το διπλασιο απο την αρχική αξια του μηχανηματος και θα μου πεις ποιος σου ειπε να αναβαθμιζεις ???  και να απαντησω η Microsoft που ακομα ακομα στα Win Xp εχεις 2 επιλογες μετα απο 6 μηνες ... format και φτου απο την αρχη ή περισσοτερη μνημη ... καλυτερο επεξεργαστη (dual better) αλλη καρτα γραφικών εαν και εφοσον θελεις να παιζεις και κανα αξιοπρεπες παιχνιδι κλπ κλπ... οπως βλεπετε δεν αναφερω καν τα Vista που τα εβγαλα ΑΜΕΣΩΣ...  απο την αλλη μερια εχεις μια εταιρια που σου "εγγυηται" μια ζωη για το μηχανημα σου (και για τα λεφτα σου κυριως ) τουλαχιστον 5 ετων τελευταια αποδειξη οτι το Leopard εχει σαν minimum μηχανημα το G4 (867mhz) το οποιο βγηκε στην παραγωγή τον Σεπτεμβριο του ... 2002 .... 7 χρονια ..... και θα μου πεις και καλα πως τρεχει ... πιθανως σαν την χελωνα... αλλα τρεχει και πιθανως τρεχει με την ιδια ταχυτητα των Vista οταν κανει indexing το δισκο σε μονοπυρηνο 3+ επεξεργαστη με 2gb μνημη... Τελειωνοντας την φλυαρια θεωρω οτι τα Apple ξεφευγουν απο την νοοτροπια των Pc κανοντας μας να κερδιζουμε περισσοτερο ΧΡΟΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΜΑ και ταυτοχρονα να κανουμε και την δουλεια μας .... Ετσι λοιπον μετα απο ~15 χρονια το αποφασισα πουλησα το μαυροκουτι και πηρα ενα macbook (alu) με "απειρες" ατοκες δοσεις αλλα απολυτως σιγουρος για την επιλογη μου και θυμηθειτε ο λαος λεει "Οτι δινεις παιρνεις" ακομα και στην πληροφορικη.... Ουφ τα ειπα

----------


## Nemessis

Επειδή έχουν υποθεί ήδη αρκετά....και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να συμπληρώσω..το μόνο είναι πώς το PC μου το έχω ανοίξει 2-3 φορές απο τότε που πείρα το MacBook, και την 1-2 μόνο και μόνο για να χρησιμοποιήσω τον συνδεδεμένο εκτυπωτή. Δεν μετάνιωσα την αγορά! (Το μονο αρνητικό για εμένα είναι πώς η ασύρματη κάρτα είναι κατά την άποψη μου λίγο προβληματική)

----------


## riotshield

γιατι δεν βαζεις τον εκτυπωτη στο macbook?

----------


## Nemessis

> γιατι δεν βαζεις τον εκτυπωτη στο macbook?


Διότι το PC το χρησιμοποιώ ως Server και ώστε να μπορώ να εκτυπώνω ασύρματα.

----------


## nikosl

> ειτε σου αρεσει ειτε οχι οι πωλησεις apple αγγιζουν το 30% παγκοσμιως


Εκτίθεσαι ανεπανόρθωτα.

----------


## haHa

> ...Ως χρηστης PC ποτε δεν αγορασα επωνυμο αλλα παντα κομματι κομματι τα οποια τοποθετουσα ο ιδιος και εαν δεχτουμε οτι ενα μηχανημα εχει "ζωη" στα χερια ενος χρηστη σαν εμενα περιπου 2 χρονια και προσθεσω ολες τις πιθανες και απιθανες αναβαθμισεις του σε βαθος χρονου εχω προσωπικα παντα καταληξει οτι ξοδευμα τουλαχιστον το διπλασιο απο την αρχική αξια του μηχανηματος και θα μου πεις ποιος σου ειπε να αναβαθμιζεις ???  και να απαντησω η Microsoft που ακομα ακομα στα Win Xp εχεις 2 επιλογες μετα απο 6 μηνες ... format και φτου απο την αρχη ή περισσοτερη μνημη ... καλυτερο επεξεργαστη (dual better) αλλη καρτα γραφικών εαν και εφοσον θελεις να παιζεις και κανα αξιοπρεπες παιχνιδι κλπ κλπ... οπως βλεπετε δεν αναφερω καν τα Vista που τα εβγαλα ΑΜΕΣΩΣ...  απο την αλλη μερια εχεις μια εταιρια που σου "εγγυηται" μια ζωη για το μηχανημα σου (και για τα λεφτα σου κυριως ) τουλαχιστον 5 ετων τελευταια αποδειξη οτι το Leopard εχει σαν minimum μηχανημα το G4 (867mhz) το οποιο βγηκε στην παραγωγή τον Σεπτεμβριο του ... 2002 .... 7 χρονια ..... και θα μου πεις και καλα πως τρεχει ... πιθανως σαν την χελωνα... αλλα τρεχει και πιθανως τρεχει με την ιδια ταχυτητα των Vista οταν κανει indexing το δισκο σε μονοπυρηνο 3+ επεξεργαστη με 2gb μνημη... ...


Για κανενα λογο δεν ισχυουν αυτα..
Αν λαβουμε υποψην το χρηματικο, τα pc εχουν μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στο χρονο..


Εκτος αν πιστευεις οτι ενας iMac G5 μονοπυρηνος 3 χρονων ειναι πιο γρηγορος απο ενα διπυρηνο pc της ιδιας εποχης κ των ιδιων χρηματων.

Ή οτι ο iMac 20" των 1350 ευρω κ την μετριοτατη οθονη με tn panel θα εχει μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στο χρονο απο ενα τετραπυρηνο pc , με πολυ καλυτερη καρτα γραφικων, 4πλασια ram, 24" οθονη με σοβαρο pva panel, σκληρους σε raid που κοστιζει τα ιδια περιπου χρηματα.

Ή οτι ο iMac 20" των 1350 ευρω θα εχει μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στο χρονο απο οτι ενα  pc παρομοιων specs με 22" οθονη των 800 ευρω(600+200 η οθονη) κ μετα απο 3 χρονια χρησιμοποιησεις τα 550 ευρω που περισσεψαν σε σχεση με την αγορα του iMac  για να παρεις αλλο ενα ολοκαινουριο pc.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Για κανενα λογο δεν ισχυουν αυτα..
> Αν λαβουμε υποψην το χρηματικο, τα pc εχουν μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στο χρονο..
> 
> 
> Εκτος αν πιστευεις οτι ενας iMac G5 μονοπυρηνος 3 χρονων ειναι πιο γρηγορος απο ενα διπυρηνο pc της ιδιας εποχης κ των ιδιων χρηματων.
> 
> Ή οτι ο iMac 20" των 1350 ευρω κ την μετριοτατη οθονη με tn panel θα εχει μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στο χρονο απο ενα τετραπυρηνο pc , με πολυ καλυτερη καρτα γραφικων, 4πλασια ram, 24" οθονη με σοβαρο pva panel, σκληρους σε raid που κοστιζει τα ιδια περιπου χρηματα.
> 
> Ή οτι ο iMac 20" των 1350 ευρω θα εχει μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στο χρονο απο οτι ενα  pc παρομοιων specs με 22" οθονη των 800 ευρω(600+200 η οθονη) κ μετα απο 3 χρονια χρησιμοποιησεις τα 550 ευρω που περισσεψαν σε σχεση με την αγορα του iMac  για να παρεις αλλο ενα ολοκαινουριο pc.


Εξαρτάται τί εννοείς με τον όρο "αντοχή στο χρόνο" και ποιες παραμέτρους ενσωματώνεις. Δεν νομίζω να εννοείς ότι ένας οποιοσδήποτε υπολογιστής με Windows μπορεί να μείνει 3 χρόνια χωρίς φορμάτ. Δεν νομίζω να εννοείς ότι είναι πιο γρήγορος ένας υπολογιστής με Windows και Antivirus. Ή μήπως τρέχουν τα Vista σε υπολογιστή τριών ετών, με την ίδια ταχύτητα που τρέχει το Leopard σε iMac G5;
Βασικά, οποιοδήποτε PC με Windows θα έχει a priori μικρότερη αντοχή στο χρόνο από οποιοδήποτε PC με οποιοδήποτε άλλο λειτουργικό ή από οποιοδήποτε Mac. Πέφτετε συνεχώς στο ίδιο λάθος, όπου παίρνετε μονομερώς τα κομμάτια ενός συστήματος και αγνοείτε το gestalt του.
Συγκριτικό: Powerbook G4, μοντέλο Φλεβάρη 2005, αγορασμένο Αύγουστο 2005 και Acer Aspire 5101, αγορασμένο Δεκέμβρη 2006. Τον Δεκέμβρη του 2007, όταν αποχωρίστηκα το Powerbook, σχεδόν τρία χρόνια αφότου βγήκε στην παραγωγή, ήταν πολύ γρηγορότερο σε κάθε καθημερινή λειτουργία.

----------


## matricola

Καλημερα και παλι ... Φιλε haHa μεγαλη κουβεντα..ειπες... μπορει να μην ισχυουν για εσενα θα μου επιτρεψεις ομως μετα απο σχεδον 20 χρονια ασχολιας με τα computer γενικοτερα να εχω αποψη και να υποστηριζω τις θεσεις μου, κατ'αρχας να πω ευθυς εξαρχης οτι δεν υποστηριζω οτι το hardware στα  pc ειναι υποδεεστερα απο τα mac ιδιως τωρα πια που ειναι απολυτως συμβατα.... αυτο που υποστηρίζω ειναι το ολο πακετο .. που παει να πει οτι βεβαιως και με 1000 euro θα εχω ενα πιο δυνατο pc απο ενα imac αλλα ελα με το ιδιο pc μετα απο 6 χρονια αντε 4 χρονια να  τρεξεις τα MS 1... της εποχης (πιθανως ουτε booting δεν θα κανει),  θα σε απογοητευσω αλλα μαλλον δεν θα τα καταφερεις ... αρα εαν εσυ εισαι σε φαση του μονταρω ξεμονταρω καθε 6 μηνο προσθετω κοματια και συνεχιζω να αναβαθμιζω συνεχως, και την βρισκεις να εχεις σε καθημερινή αντε εβδομαδιαια ασχολια το update/upgrade/ new drivers... το γνωστο κατσαβιδιασμα .... οκ καθεσαι με το pc και συνεχιζεις ετσι οπως εισαι , εαν θελεις ομως να βγεις απο αυτο το τρυπακι τοτε κατι θα πρεπει αλλαξεις .... για εμενα η απαντηση ειναι τα mac οχι τωρα που η Apple πουλαει, :Smile:  μα ανεκαθεν ...

----------


## haHa

> Εξαρτάται τί εννοείς με τον όρο "αντοχή στο χρόνο" και ποιες παραμέτρους ενσωματώνεις. Δεν νομίζω να εννοείς ότι ένας οποιοσδήποτε υπολογιστής με Windows μπορεί να μείνει 3 χρόνια χωρίς φορμάτ. Δεν νομίζω να εννοείς ότι είναι πιο γρήγορος ένας υπολογιστής με Windows και Antivirus. Ή μήπως τρέχουν τα Vista σε υπολογιστή τριών ετών, με την ίδια ταχύτητα που τρέχει το Leopard σε iMac G5;
> Βασικά, οποιοδήποτε PC με Windows θα έχει a priori μικρότερη αντοχή στο χρόνο από οποιοδήποτε PC με οποιοδήποτε άλλο λειτουργικό ή από οποιοδήποτε Mac. Πέφτετε συνεχώς στο ίδιο λάθος, όπου παίρνετε μονομερώς τα κομμάτια ενός συστήματος και αγνοείτε το gestalt του.
> Συγκριτικό: Powerbook G4, μοντέλο Φλεβάρη 2005, αγορασμένο Αύγουστο 2005 και Acer Aspire 5101, αγορασμένο Δεκέμβρη 2006. Τον Δεκέμβρη του 2007, όταν αποχωρίστηκα το Powerbook, σχεδόν τρία χρόνια αφότου βγήκε στην παραγωγή, ήταν πολύ γρηγορότερο σε κάθε καθημερινή λειτουργία.



Συγκριτικο iMac g5 του τελους 2005 με διπυρηνο pc ιδιων χρηματων της ιδιας εποχης κ το pc ειναι πολυ πιο γρηγορο..




Υ.Γ.: Ποσο εκανε το powerbook κ ποσο το acer?
Πρεπει παντα να λαμβανουμε υποψη κ την τιμη!

Γιατι οπως ειπα κ ο τωρινος iMac 20" των 1350 ευρω μπορει να εχει παρομοιες επιδοσεις με ενα pc των 800 ευρω (600+200 ευρω για 22" καλυτερη οθονη) κ μετα απο 3 χρονια να επενδυσεις τα υπολοιπα 550 ευρω που σου περισσεψαν επειδη δεν αγορασες τον imac κ να παρεις καινουριο pc πολυ πιο γρηγορο!  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καλημερα και παλι ... Φιλε haHa μεγαλη κουβεντα..ειπες... μπορει να μην ισχυουν για εσενα θα μου επιτρεψεις ομως μετα απο σχεδον 20 χρονια ασχολιας με τα computer γενικοτερα να εχω αποψη και να υποστηριζω τις θεσεις μου, κατ'αρχας να πω ευθυς εξαρχης οτι δεν υποστηριζω οτι το hardware στα  pc ειναι υποδεεστερα απο τα mac ιδιως τωρα πια που ειναι απολυτως συμβατα.... αυτο που υποστηρίζω ειναι το ολο πακετο .. που παει να πει οτι βεβαιως και με 1000 euro θα εχω ενα πιο δυνατο pc απο ενα imac αλλα ελα με το ιδιο pc μετα απο 6 χρονια αντε 4 χρονια να  τρεξεις τα MS 1... της εποχης (πιθανως ουτε booting δεν θα κανει),  θα σε απογοητευσω αλλα μαλλον δεν θα τα καταφερεις


Οπως ηδη ειπα, μπορεις αντι να δωσεις 1350 ευρω κατευθειαν για τον iMac 20", να δωσεις τωρα 800 ευρω για ενα pc παρομοιων επιδοσεων(600 ευρω +200 ευρω για καλυτερη 22" οθονη) κ μετα απο 4 χρονια να δωσεις τα υπολοιπα 550 ευρω που περισσεψαν σε καινουριο μηχανημα.

*Ειλικρινα πες μου εσυ ποια επιλογη πιστευεις θα εχει καλυτερες επιδοσεις κ αντοχη στο χρονο?*


Ή αν αντιστοιχα εδινες κατευθειαν ιδια χρηματα με του iMac 20" των 1350 ευρω για ενα pc με 24" pva οθονη, τετραπυρηνο επεξεργαστη, raid σκληρους δισκους, 4πλασια ram, πολυ πιο δυνατη καρτα γραφικων, *ποιο μηχανημα πιστευεις οτι τωρα ή σε 4 χρονια θα τρεχει πιο γρηγορα πχ το photoshop?*





> ... αρα εαν εσυ εισαι σε φαση του μονταρω ξεμονταρω καθε 6 μηνο προσθετω κοματια και συνεχιζω να αναβαθμιζω συνεχως, και την βρισκεις να εχεις σε καθημερινή αντε εβδομαδιαια ασχολια το update/upgrade/ new drivers... το γνωστο κατσαβιδιασμα .... οκ καθεσαι με το pc και συνεχιζεις ετσι οπως εισαι , εαν θελεις ομως να βγεις απο αυτο το τρυπακι τοτε κατι θα πρεπει αλλαξεις .... για εμενα η απαντηση ειναι τα mac οχι τωρα που η Apple πουλαει, μα ανεκαθεν ...


Προφανως κ δεν ειμαι σε τετοια φαση, για αυτο κ παιρνω μηχανηματα που να εχουν αντοχη στο χρονο..

Ενδεικτικα να αναφερω οτι ενα μηχανημα 3 χρονων μπορει να εχει σκληρους σε raid για ασφαλεια, διπυρηνο επεξεργαστη, 2gb ram (αντε αυτην την προσθεσες αργοτερα οπως κ στα mac), συμπαθητικη καρτα γραφικων για απλες εργασιες μιας κ αν δεν παιζεις παιχνιδια δεν υπαρχει λογος για αναβαθμιση κλπ.

Πιστευεις οτι αυτο το μηχανημα που ειναι πχ αγορασμενο πριν 3 χρονια οσο εκανε ενας iMac μονοπυρηνος G5 θα χρειαζοταν καποια αναβαθμιση εκτος απο την μνημη του (γιατι πχ ειχε 1GB Ram κατα την αγορα του) για να σου βγαλει "δουλεια"?
*Επισης πιστευεις οτι θα ειναι πιο αργο απο εναν iMac G5 ιδιας εποχης κ ιδιων χρηματων σε χρηση photoshop, video encoding κλπ?*

Εγω πιστευω πως οχι, οποτε δεν καταλαβαινω πως προκυπτει αυτο το "καθε 6 μηνες".
3 χρονια για μηχανημα χωρις αναβαθμιση κ μονη προσθηκη ram δεν ειναι ασχημα.
Αντιθετα αν καποιος ηταν με τον iMac g5 ισως χρειαζοταν καινουριο μηχανημα, λογω αισθητα πιο αργων επιδοσεων.


Αν κανεις σωστες αγορες κ οχι τυχαρπαστες, δεν νομιζω νομιζω οτι χρειαζεσαι αναβαθμιση "καθε 6 μηνες" .
Γιατι πραγματικα εγω πχ δεν βλεπω τι αναβαθμιση θα χρειαζεται ενα μηχανημα 3 χρονων με διπυρηνο επεξεργαστη, raid σκληρους για ασφαλεια, συμπαθητικη καρτα γραφικων, 2GB Ram (το μονο που προσθεσες μετα την αγορα).

----------


## nikosl

> .... για εμενα η απαντηση ειναι τα mac οχι τωρα που η Apple πουλαει, μα ανεκαθεν ...


Μόνο μήν πουλάει τόσο πολύ γιατί η microsoft, η dell και η hp θα πάνε για φούντο  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Μέσα σε τρία χρόνια πόσα φορμάτ θα φάει ένα οποιοδήποτε PC με Windows; Πόσο θα καθυστερεί κάθε φορά που θα σκανάρει τον δίσκο το Antivirus; Το gestalt, man, το gestalt!
Για το photoshop δεν ξέρω, αλλά το FC έτρεχε άνετα σε G4/400 πρώτης γενιάς. Όχι 7450, 7400, έτσι; Αν μπορείς να μου βρεις PC με Windows 8 ετών, χωρίς να έχει φάει format ποτέ του και να είναι ικανό για τέτοια δουλιά, ενώ από πίσω έχεις ανοιχτό internet browser και mail & IM clients, με 512 MB RAM, τότε οκ, νίκησες και πάμε όλοι για βρούβες, τα Windows είναι το πιο ελαφρύ λειτουργικό.
Το powerbook έφυγε από τα χέρια μου με Leopard, το τελευταίο λειτουργικό της εποχής του. Πόσα από τα "Vista Ready" laptop της εποχής του ήταν ικανά να σηκώσουν αξιοπρεπώς τα Vista; Συζητάμε για τεχνολογία επεξεργαστή 7 ετών, τον 7447.
Ο iMac G5 ήταν μοναδικός στο form factor του. Σύγκρινέ τον με οποιονδήποτε άλλο υπολογιστή στην ίδια μορφή. Πόσο πιο ακριβός ήταν ένας DELL στην ίδια μορφή και πόσο πιο γρήγορος είναι τώρα; Αλλιώς πάρε ένα Mac mini και σύγκρινέ το με ένα Shuttle. Ή ένα διπλοεπεξεργαστικό 8πύρηνο MacPro και σύγκρινέ το με …ποιο αλήθεια;
Ο υπολογιστής δεν είναι μόνο υλικό, δεν είναι κομπιουτεράκι τσέπης. Είναι σχέση υλικού και λογισμικού.

----------


## limf(x)

> Μέσα σε τρία χρόνια πόσα φορμάτ θα φάει ένα οποιοδήποτε PC με Windows; Πόσο θα καθυστερεί κάθε φορά που θα σκανάρει τον δίσκο το Antivirus; Το gestalt, man, το gestalt!
> Για το photoshop δεν ξέρω, αλλά το FC έτρεχε άνετα σε G4/400 πρώτης γενιάς. Όχι 7450, 7400, έτσι; Αν μπορείς να μου βρεις PC με Windows 8 ετών, χωρίς να έχει φάει format ποτέ του και να είναι ικανό για τέτοια δουλιά, ενώ από πίσω έχεις ανοιχτό internet browser και mail & IM clients, με 512 MB RAM, τότε οκ, νίκησες και πάμε όλοι για βρούβες, τα Windows είναι το πιο ελαφρύ λειτουργικό.
> Το powerbook έφυγε από τα χέρια μου με Leopard, το τελευταίο λειτουργικό της εποχής του. Πόσα από τα "Vista Ready" laptop της εποχής του ήταν ικανά να σηκώσουν αξιοπρεπώς τα Vista; Συζητάμε για τεχνολογία επεξεργαστή 7 ετών, τον 7447.
> Ο iMac G5 ήταν μοναδικός στο form factor του. Σύγκρινέ τον με οποιονδήποτε άλλο υπολογιστή στην ίδια μορφή. Πόσο πιο ακριβός ήταν ένας DELL στην ίδια μορφή και πόσο πιο γρήγορος είναι τώρα; Αλλιώς πάρε ένα Mac mini και σύγκρινέ το με ένα Shuttle. Ή ένα διπλοεπεξεργαστικό 8πύρηνο MacPro και σύγκρινέ το με …ποιο αλήθεια;
> Ο υπολογιστής δεν είναι μόνο υλικό, δεν είναι κομπιουτεράκι τσέπης. Είναι σχέση υλικού και λογισμικού.


+1 από εμένα, good posting :One thumb up: 

Το σύστημα δεν είναι ξερό hardware σε ενα κουτί, είναι κάτι πολύ παραπάνω :Wink: . Και κατα γενική ομολογία νομίζω οτι τα Mac Os στον τομέα αποδοτικότητα και αξιοπιστία δείχνουν πολύ καλύτερο πρόσωπο σε σχέση με τα Windows.

----------


## DrEthernet

> ...Γιατι οπως ειπα κ ο τωρινος iMac 20" των 1350 ευρω μπορει να εχει παρομοιες επιδοσεις με ενα pc των 800 ευρω (600+200 ευρω για 22" καλυτερη οθονη) κ μετα απο 3 χρονια να επενδυσεις τα υπολοιπα 550 ευρω που σου περισσεψαν επειδη δεν αγορασες τον imac κ να παρεις καινουριο pc πολυ πιο γρηγορο! ...


For the record, τι παίρνεις με τα €1350:

Σταθμός Εργασίας Apple iMac Intel στα 2.66 GΗz, με την παρακάτω σύνθεση:
2.66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor
6MB shared level 2 cache at full processor speed.
1066MHz system bus
Μνήμη 2GB (2X1GB) DDR2 800MHz SDRAM (two SO-DIMM slots, supports up to 4GB)
320GB Serial ATA 7200-rpm hard disk drive
Slot loading 8X SuperDrive (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW): (writes DVD±R discs at 8x, writes DVD±R DL discs at 4x speed, writes DVD-RW discs at 6x, writes DVD+RW discs at 8x, reads DVDs at 8x, writes CD-R discs at 24x, writes CD-RW discs at 16x, reads CDs at 24x)
Built-in 20-inch (viewable) glossy widescreen TFT active-matrix liquid crystal display, 1680 by 1050 resolution. Millions of colors at all resolutions. Typical viewing angle: 160° horizontal; 160° vertical. Typical brightness: 290 cd/m2. Typical contrast ratio: 800:1
ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro graphics processor with 256MB of GDDR3 video memory.
Built-in 10/100/1000 BASE-T Ethernet (RJ-45 connector).
Built-in 54Mbps AirPort Extreme Card (802.11n) & Bluetooth 2.1+EDR, Optional Apple USB Modem
1 X FireWire 400 & 1 X FireWire 800 port: 7 watts shared. 5 X USB 2.0 ports: three on computer, two on keyboard
Built-in stereo speakers. Internal 24-watt digital amplifier. Headphone/optical digital audio output (minijack). Audio line in.optical audio input (minijack). Built-in microphone.
Built-in iSight camera
Mini-DVI output, DVI & VGA output port (requires Mini DVI to DVI & Mini DVI to VGA adapter, sold separately). Support for external display in video mirroring mode.
S-video or composite video output to connect directly to TV or projector (requires Apple Mini DVI to Video Adapter, sold separately)
Apple Keyboard, Apple Mighty Mouse, Apple Remote Control
International Σύστημα MacOS X 10.5 Leopard & GR Update (Time Machine, Quick Look, Spaces, Spotlight, Dashboard, Mail, iChat AV, Safari, Address Book, QuickTime, iCal, DVD Player, Photo Booth, Xcode Developer Tools, Front Row), iLife ‘08 (iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD, iWeb, GarageBand)

----------


## nikosl

Με 1350€, 2,6ghz *2*πύρηνο, 2gb μνημούλα και 20άρα οθόνη (καλά για την κάρτα γραφικών δεν θα πω τίποτα)?
Και αυτό το λές καλή τιμή?

----------


## haHa

> For the record, τι παίρνεις με τα €1350:
> 
> Σταθμός Εργασίας Apple iMac Intel στα 2.66 GΗz, με την παρακάτω σύνθεση:
> 2.66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor
> 6MB shared level 2 cache at full processor speed.
> 1066MHz system bus
> Μνήμη 2GB (2X1GB) DDR2 800MHz SDRAM (two SO-DIMM slots, supports up to 4GB)
> 320GB Serial ATA 7200-rpm hard disk drive
> Slot loading 8X SuperDrive (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW): (writes DVD±R discs at 8x, writes DVD±R DL discs at 4x speed, writes DVD-RW discs at 6x, writes DVD+RW discs at 8x, reads DVDs at 8x, writes CD-R discs at 24x, writes CD-RW discs at 16x, reads CDs at 24x)
> ...


Και τον ενα χρονο εγγυηση ξεχασες! Ειναι γενναιοδωρη η apple, τα εμπιστευεται τα μηχανηματα της..

----------


## DrEthernet

> Με 1350€, 2,6ghz *2*πύρηνο, 2gb μνημούλα και 20άρα οθόνη (καλά για την κάρτα γραφικών δεν θα πω τίποτα)?
> Και αυτό το λές καλή τιμή?


Δεν είπα καλή ή κακή τιμή, είπα να δούμε αναλυτικά τι παίρνεις (το 20ιντσο μοντέλο με τα €1050 είναι υπεραρκετό για απλή καθημερινή χρήση)

Και ένα visual aid για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε:

----------


## nikosl

Θήκη
*1x73,00€*  CoolerMaster-Centuriom RC-590-KKN1-GP Black
Επεξεργαστής
*1x272,80€*    Intel-Core I7-920 (s1366, 2.66 GHz, Cache 8MP, Box)
Motherboard
*1x279,00€*   DFI-Lanparty DK X58-T3eH6 (s1366, DDR3, X58)
Μνήμη
*1x109,00€*   Adata-3GB DDR3-1600 Ram Kit (PC3 14400, 9-9-9-24, AD31600G001GU3K)
Κάρτα γραφικών
*1x145,90€*   Connect3D-HD 4850 SVGA (PCI-Express, HDTV, 512MB)
*Σκληρός δίσκος
1x53,50€*    Western Digital-640GB HDD (16MB Cache, 7200 rpm, Sata, WD6400AAKS)
Οπτικά μέσα
*1x19,80€*    LG-GH22LS30 DVDRW + / - (Bulk, Sata 22X, LS, Black)
Λειτουργικό σύστημα
*1x80,00€*    Microsoft-Windows Vista Home Premium GR
Οθόνη
*1x314,00€* Samsung TFT 24" SM-245B+
Πληκτρολόγιο + ποντίκι
*1x36,00€* Microsoft Wireless Media Desktop 1000 (ZHA-00019)

*ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 1383€!!!!!!!!!!*

ΜΕ *i7* 
ME *3gb ddr3@1600mhz*
ME *640gb* σκληρό
ΜΕ ΑΤΙ *4850*
ΜΕ *24* ίντσες οθόνη

Αυτά παίρνουμε εμείς φίλε μου με 1400€. Βρες μου ενα mac που να το χτυπάει αυτό το σύστημα.  :Laughing:

----------


## haHa

> Ο iMac G5 ήταν μοναδικός στο form factor του. Σύγκρινέ τον με οποιονδήποτε άλλο υπολογιστή στην ίδια μορφή. Πόσο πιο ακριβός ήταν ένας DELL στην ίδια μορφή και πόσο πιο γρήγορος είναι τώρα;


Δεν μπορω παρα να συμφωνησω για το form factor.
Αλλα οπως φανταζομαι καταλαβαινεις λιγοι ενδιαφερονται για αυτο το form factor, διαφορετικα θα ειχαμε πλημμυρισει απο τετοια μηχανηματα.

Με αυτο το σκεπτικο λοιπον, οτι δηλαδη καποιος μπορει να μην τον νοιαζει το form factor κ θελει απλα να παρει ενα desktop μηχανημα τι πιστευετε οτι θα ειχε μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στο χρονο κ καλυτερες επιδοσεις σε καθε περιπτωση?

*α)* 1350 ευρω κατευθειαν για τον iMac 20" ή να δωσεις τωρα 800 ευρω για ενα pc παρομοιων επιδοσεων(600 ευρω +200 ευρω για καλυτερη 22" οθονη) κ μετα απο 4 χρονια να δωσεις τα υπολοιπα 550 ευρω που περισσεψαν σε καινουριο μηχανημα?

*β)*Ή αν αντιστοιχα εδινες κατευθειαν ιδια χρηματα με του iMac 20" των 1350 ευρω για ενα pc με 24" pva οθονη, τετραπυρηνο επεξεργαστη, raid σκληρους δισκους, 4πλασια ram, πολυ πιο δυνατη καρτα γραφικων?

*γ)* μηχανημα 3 χρονων με σκληρους σε raid για ασφαλεια, διπυρηνο επεξεργαστη, 2gb ram (αντε αυτην την προσθεσες αργοτερα οπως κ στα mac), συμπαθητικη καρτα γραφικων (για απλες εργασιες μιας κ αν δεν παιζεις παιχνιδια δεν υπαρχει λογος για αναβαθμιση κλπ.) ή ενας iMac μονοπυρηνος G5 ιδιας εποχης κ χρηματων?


Υ.Γ.: Και σε ολα αυτα μην ξεχναμε τον ενα μονο χρονο εγγυηση που προσφερει η apple απο default στα μηχανηματα της.

----------


## DrEthernet

Νιώθω ότι επαναλαμβανόμαστε.
OS X 10.5 Leopard general requirements:
*Mac* computer with an Intel, PowerPC G5, or PowerPC G4 (867MHz or faster) processor. 512MB of memory.
http://www.apple.com/macosx/guidedtour/large.html

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Θήκη
> *1x73,00€*  CoolerMaster-Centuriom RC-590-KKN1-GP Black
> Επεξεργαστής
> *1x272,80€*    Intel-Core I7-920 (s1366, 2.66 GHz, Cache 8MP, Box)
> Motherboard
> *1x279,00€*   DFI-Lanparty DK X58-T3eH6 (s1366, DDR3, X58)
> Μνήμη
> *1x109,00€*   Adata-3GB DDR3-1600 Ram Kit (PC3 14400, 9-9-9-24, AD31600G001GU3K)
> Κάρτα γραφικών
> ...


Ακόμα και το Sega Master System με επεξεργαστή Z80 χτυπάει αυτό το σύστημα. Δεν έχεις βάλει τροφοδοτικό.  :Cool: 
Επίσης δεν έχει βάλει Bluetooth και wifi. Δεν βλέπω ηχεία, με μπιπ ικανοποιείσαι; Έχεις βάλει Vista Home ενώ θα έπρεπε να βάλεις Ultimate, δεδομένου ότι το MacOS δεν έχει διαβαθμίσεις. Δεν έχεις βάλει antivirus, άρα σε ένα μήνα το πολύ είσαι νεκρός σε επιδόσεις, μετατρεπόμενος σε zombie. Δεν έχεις βάλει ωτοασπίδες, διότι τα συνολικά 4 ανεμιστήρια που έχεις μέσα (2 στο κουτί, 1 στον επεξεργαστή, 1 στην κάρτα γραφικών) μάλλον θα κάνουν αρκετό θόρυβο. Δεν έχεις βάλει τις εργατοώρες που θα χάσεις για να συναρμολογήσεις, να ρυθμίσεις τζαμπεράκια, να κάνεις format, install από την αρχή, να βάλεις drivers, να στήσεις antivirus, να ξανακάνεις φορμάτ μέσα στον χρόνο, κτλ. κτλ.. Δεν γράφω καν για το άσχημο κουτί.
Gestalt.

haHa, στα 3 χρόνια πόσα φορμάτ θα φάει το συστηματάκι σου με τα Windows; Πόση πτώση σε επιδόσεις θα έχεις σε κάθε σκανάρισμα του Antivirus; Εφόσον λοιπόν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η μορφή, σύγκρινε με Mac mini. Πόσο θα κρατήσει το φτηνό μινάκι και πόσο το PC των ίδιων χρημάτων; Πόσα θα πρέπει να δώσεις για να φτιάξεις ίδιων επιδόσεων 8πύρηνο MacPro; Πόσα φορμάτ θα το ταΐσεις το καταπληκτικό σου σύστημα, γιατί η registry έχει γίνει ελέφαντας και πρέπει να το περάσεις από τα bodyline; Πόσο πιο γρήγορο θα είναι το σύστημά σου με τα Vista που ρουφάνε τον επεξεργαστή ακόμα και για μια εμφάνιση ενός παραθύρου, με τα κάθε λογής φρου φρου που ξεπατίκωσαν, και μάλιστα με κάκιστη υλοποίηση;
Τα Windows 7 θα τα σηκώνει το πανίσχυρο πάμφθηνο σύστημα ή θα πρέπει να πας υποχρεωτικά για αναβάθμιση, γιατί θα θέλει κάρτα γραφικών με 98 διαύλους και δύο αβγά Τουρκίας; Τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα πάντως, το Leopard έτρεχε με επιτάχυνση γραφικών σε μια ATI Radeon 9000.
Gestalt.

----------


## teacake

Στο σπίτι έχω δύο μηχανήματα. Ένα μηχάνημα desktop με Windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit, AMD 9750 @ 2.4GHz, 8 GB ram και 500 GB σκληρό. Στην αρχή πήγαινε σφαίρα. Μέσα σε έξι μήνες έχει φτάσει να σέρνεται. Από τη στιγμή που πατάς το power, μέχρι να μπορέσεις να δουλέψεις, δηλαδή να κάνεις κλικ ένα πρόγραμμα και να ανοίξει περνάνε 4 λεπτά! Και αρκετές φορές ο explorer κρεμάει κλπ. Αντίθετα, το macbook που πήρα ένα δίμηνο μετά, με 4GB ram πάει σφαίρα. Το vistoμηχάνημα επίσης δεν έχει καμμία αντοχή στις διακοπές ρεύματος, παρά το NTFS journaling. Έχω κάνει repair τα vista 5 φορές μετά από μια διακοπή ρεύματος. Τι να πεις τώρα. Αυτό που πραγματικά με έχει εντυπωσιάσει στο MacOS 10.5, είναι το πόσο γρήγορα μπουτάρει, κάνει shutdown, restart κλπ. και το πόσο ομαλά είναι τα γραφικά του, χωρίς να καθυστερεί παρά την ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών Χ3100. Επίσης πολύ θετικές είναι και οι εντυπώσεις μου και από τη χρήση linux. Ας όψονται τα παιχνίδια και το ότι ως developer πρέπει να αναπτύσω σε Windows, αλλιώς τα Windows θα είχαν πάρει πόδι...

----------


## nikosl

> Ακόμα και το Sega Master System με επεξεργαστή Z80 χτυπάει αυτό το σύστημα. Δεν έχεις βάλει τροφοδοτικό. 
> Επίσης δεν έχει βάλει Bluetooth και wifi. Δεν βλέπω ηχεία, με μπιπ ικανοποιείσαι; Έχεις βάλει Vista Home ενώ θα έπρεπε να βάλεις Ultimate, δεδομένου ότι το MacOS δεν έχει διαβαθμίσεις. Δεν έχεις βάλει antivirus, άρα σε ένα μήνα το πολύ είσαι νεκρός σε επιδόσεις, μετατρεπόμενος σε zombie. Δεν έχεις βάλει ωτοασπίδες, διότι τα συνολικά 4 ανεμιστήρια που έχεις μέσα (2 στο κουτί, 1 στον επεξεργαστή, 1 στην κάρτα γραφικών) μάλλον θα κάνουν αρκετό θόρυβο. Δεν έχεις βάλει τις εργατοώρες που θα χάσεις για να συναρμολογήσεις, να ρυθμίσεις τζαμπεράκια, να κάνεις format, install από την αρχή, να βάλεις drivers, να στήσεις antivirus, να ξανακάνεις φορμάτ μέσα στον χρόνο, κτλ. κτλ.. Δεν γράφω καν για το άσχημο κουτί.
> Gestalt.
> 
> haHa, στα 3 χρόνια πόσα φορμάτ θα φάει το συστηματάκι σου με τα Windows; Πόση πτώση σε επιδόσεις θα έχεις σε κάθε σκανάρισμα του Antivirus; Εφόσον λοιπόν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η μορφή, σύγκρινε με Mac mini. Πόσο θα κρατήσει το φτηνό μινάκι και πόσο το PC των ίδιων χρημάτων; Πόσα θα πρέπει να δώσεις για να φτιάξεις ίδιων επιδόσεων 8πύρηνο MacPro; Πόσα φορμάτ θα το ταΐσεις το καταπληκτικό σου σύστημα, γιατί η registry έχει γίνει ελέφαντας και πρέπει να το περάσεις από τα bodyline; Πόσο πιο γρήγορο θα είναι το σύστημά σου με τα Vista που ρουφάνε τον επεξεργαστή ακόμα και για μια εμφάνιση ενός παραθύρου, με τα κάθε λογής φρου φρου που ξεπατίκωσαν, και μάλιστα με κάκιστη υλοποίηση;
> Τα Windows 7 θα τα σηκώνει το πανίσχυρο πάμφθηνο σύστημα ή θα πρέπει να πας υποχρεωτικά για αναβάθμιση, γιατί θα θέλει κάρτα γραφικών με 98 διαύλους και δύο αβγά Τουρκίας; Τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα πάντως, το Leopard έτρεχε με επιτάχυνση γραφικών σε μια ATI Radeon 9000.
> Gestalt.


Ωραία βάλε +70€ για τροφοδοτικό +9€ για bluetooth+ 1€ για ηχεία της κλάσης του imac.
Wifi στον σταθερό υπολογιστή είναι πάρα μα πάρα  πολύ χρήσιμο. (με 20€ βάζεις αμα το χεις τοσο αναγκη)
Συναρμολόγηση δωρεάν σε όποιο κατάστημα το παραγγείλεις.
Οι ανεμιστήρες ρυθμίζονται αυτόματα απο την μητρική, όταν είναι μικρό το cpu load, χαμηλώνουν οι στροφές και ακούς μόνο ένα θρόισμα.
Antivirus τα vista x64 δεν χρειάζονται. Αν είσαι ανίκανος να κρινεις αυτά που κατεβάζεις βάζεις ενα δωρεάν και ξεχνάς το θέμα της ασφάλειας μια για παντα.

Από την άλλη *θα έχεις 20-300% καλύτερες επιδόσεις* και στις καθημερινές εργασίες, και σε cpu intensive tasks, ενώ έχει και καρτα γραφικών 2 κλάσεις ανώτερη και για παιχνίδια και για επεξεργασία video εικονας κτλ κτλ 


(μπορεί να χαλαστείς λίγο, αλλά τα windows 7 τα σχεδίασαν για να παίζουν και σε netbooks, οπότε είναι πιο ελαφρια και απο τα xp, και να φανταστείς ακόμα είναι beta.)

Πώς λοιπόν θα είναι πιο παραγωγικός ένα mac user όταν θα έχει χελώνα σύστημα? Μήπως κοιτώντας το εργο τέχνης θα βγαίνει η δουλειά πιο γρήγορα? Μήπως η μικρότερη οθόνη θα βολέψει καλύτερα? Μήπως η χελώνα 3ετίας κάρτα γραφικών?

Αν αγοράζετε imac για την κοψιά τους ρε παιδιά, ξεκαθαρίστε το για να ειμαστε ολοι οκ. Ξεκαθαρίστε ότι δεν παίρνετε μηχάνημα για να βγάζετε δουλειά, παίρνετε έργο τέχνης όπως οι πίνακες ζωγραφικής. Πείτε τα για να μην παραπλανάται και ο κόσμος που διαβάζει.
Έτσι να το δεχτώ.

........Auto merged post: nikosl πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

To παραπάνω σύστημα βγαίνει 1470€. Αν θέλετε να βγαίνει όσο ακριβώς το imac βάλτε όπου ΑΤΙ 4850, την 4670 (πάλι κλάσης ανώτερη από την 2600 του imac).
Πάλι θα έχεις σύστημα πολλές φορές πιο παραγωγικό.

*24" οθόνη αντί για 20"
i7 @2,6 αντί για c2d@2,6
640gb σκληρό αντί 300
3gb ddr3@1600 αντί για 2gb @800
4670 αντί 2600.
*
(Να μην ξεχάσω να αναφέρω και την πολλαπλάσια επεκτασιμότητα-αναβαθμισιμότητα -πληρότητα θυρών του pc)
Αυτά.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Ωραία βάλε +70€ για τροφοδοτικό +9€ για bluetooth+ 1€ για ηχεία της κλάσης του imac.
> Wifi στον σταθερό υπολογιστή είναι πάρα μα πάρα  πολύ χρήσιμο. (με 20€ βάζεις αμα το χεις τοσο αναγκη)
> Συναρμολόγηση δωρεάν σε όποιο κατάστημα το παραγγείλεις.
> Οι ανεμιστήρες ρυθμίζονται αυτόματα απο την μητρική, όταν είναι μικρό το cpu load, χαμηλώνουν οι στροφές και ακούς μόνο ένα θρόισμα.
> Antivirus τα vista x64 δεν χρειάζονται. Αν είσαι ανίκανος να κρινεις αυτά που κατεβάζεις βάζεις ενα δωρεάν και ξεχνάς το θέμα της ασφάλειας μια για παντα.
> 
> Από την άλλη *θα έχεις 20-300% καλύτερες επιδόσεις* και στις καθημερινές εργασίες, και σε cpu intensive tasks, ενώ έχει και καρτα γραφικών 2 κλάσεις ανώτερη και για παιχνίδια και για επεξεργασία video εικονας κτλ κτλ 
> 
> 
> ...


Πιο παραγωγικό ενώ δε τρέχει OS X;  :Thinking: 
Στα νούμερα δε σε διαψεύδει κανείς, στην όλη εμπειρία του πράγματος είναι που διαφωνούμε.

----------


## nikosl

Όταν θα σου τελειώνει το compiling στο μισο χρόνο, ναι είναι πιο παραγωγικό σύστημα.
Όταν σου κάνει rendering 4 φορές πιο γρήγορα,ναι είναι πιο παραγωγικό σύστημα.
Όταν κάνει encoding στο μισό χρόνο, ναι είναι πιο παραγωγικό σύστημα.
Όταν εφαρμόζει φίλτρα στο μισό χρόνο, ναι είναι πιο παραγωγικό σύστημα.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Όταν θα σου τελειώνει το compiling στο μισο χρόνο, ναι είναι πιο παραγωγικό σύστημα.
> Όταν σου κάνει rendering 4 φορές πιο γρήγορα,ναι είναι πιο παραγωγικό σύστημα.
> Όταν κάνει encoding στο μισό χρόνο, ναι είναι πιο παραγωγικό σύστημα.
> Όταν εφαρμόζει φίλτρα στο μισό χρόνο, ναι είναι πιο παραγωγικό σύστημα.


Σωστά, «όταν». Γιατί όταν δεν θα κάνει αυτά θα κάνει install τα Windows για ακόμη μια φορά.
Άσε που όσοι μουσικοί, γραφίστες, 3D animator και video editor που γνωρίζω δουλεύουν σε Mac.

Τεσπά, αν ποτέ πάρεις Mac ίσως καταλάβεις τι λέω.

----------


## haHa

> Ακόμα και το Sega Master System με επεξεργαστή Z80 χτυπάει αυτό το σύστημα. Δεν έχεις βάλει τροφοδοτικό. 
> Επίσης δεν έχει βάλει Bluetooth και wifi. Δεν βλέπω ηχεία, με μπιπ ικανοποιείσαι; Έχεις βάλει Vista Home ενώ θα έπρεπε να βάλεις Ultimate, δεδομένου ότι το MacOS δεν έχει διαβαθμίσεις. Δεν έχεις βάλει antivirus, άρα σε ένα μήνα το πολύ είσαι νεκρός σε επιδόσεις, μετατρεπόμενος σε zombie. Δεν έχεις βάλει ωτοασπίδες, διότι τα συνολικά 4 ανεμιστήρια που έχεις μέσα (2 στο κουτί, 1 στον επεξεργαστή, 1 στην κάρτα γραφικών) μάλλον θα κάνουν αρκετό θόρυβο. Δεν έχεις βάλει τις εργατοώρες που θα χάσεις για να συναρμολογήσεις, να ρυθμίσεις τζαμπεράκια, να κάνεις format, install από την αρχή, να βάλεις drivers, να στήσεις antivirus, να ξανακάνεις φορμάτ μέσα στον χρόνο, κτλ. κτλ.. Δεν γράφω καν για το άσχημο κουτί.
> Gestalt.


Κι η apple ξεχασε να δωσει σοβαρη εγγυηση κ κορυφαιες επιδοσεις κ αντοχη στο χρονο!  :Razz: 
Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι μπορουν να σου φτιαξουν( κ μην ξεχνας οτι σου το συναρμολογουνε δωρεαν, σου περνανε δωρεαν τα windows κ τους drivers κλπ,ενω υπαρχουν κ δωρεαν antivirus ) μηχανημα που να ικανοποιει τις απαιτησεις σου για ησυχια, πιο ομορφο κουτι, windows vista business, bluetooth κ wifi ..





> haHa, στα 3 χρόνια πόσα φορμάτ θα φάει το συστηματάκι σου με τα Windows; Πόση πτώση σε επιδόσεις θα έχεις σε κάθε σκανάρισμα του Antivirus; Εφόσον λοιπόν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η μορφή, σύγκρινε με Mac mini. Πόσο θα κρατήσει το φτηνό μινάκι και πόσο το PC των ίδιων χρημάτων;


Το μινακι των 740 ευρω με mobile cpu στα 2.0GHz , 1GB Ram, αστεια καρτα γραφικων intel 950, μικρο κ αργο σκληρο δισκο 120gb, 1 μονο χρονο εγγυηση 
θα κρατησει πολυ λιγοτερο κ θα ειναι πολυ πιο αργο απο εναν pc των 800 ευρω* με cpu τετραπυρηνο , 4 gb ram, αξιοπρεπη καρτα γραφικων, μεγαλο κ γρηγορο σκληρο δισκο κ 3 χρονια εγγυηση.
Αν διαφωνεις, ειμαι ανοιχτος να το συζητησουμε.

*


650 ευρω + 105 ευρω για το λειτουργικο + 50 ευρω για καρτα δικτυου-bluetooth =800 ευρω .

Και ολα αυτα με πανακριβο κουτι κ τροφοδοτικο που κανουν συνολο 200 ευρω. (ειδικα το τροφοδοτικο ειναι overkill,ενα των 50 ευρω κ 400watt ιδια δουλεια θα εκανε κ εξισου αθορυβα)
Και οπως ειπαμε συναρμολογηση, δωρεαν antivirus, εγκατασταση windows, drivers κλπ  στα κανουν δωρεαν.
Επισης εχει 3 χρονια εγγυηση..

Κ το μηχανημα σε αυτο το κουτι, με αυτην την ψυκτρα κ το τροφοδοτικο θα ειναι αθορυβο , ακομα κ σε full load.. (το mac mini μετα απο 20 λεπτα full load θα ειναι αθορυβο?)
Γενικοτερα για τον θορυβο κ τις θερμοκρασιες αν παρεις σωστη ψυκτρα κ τροφοδοτικο δεν ακουγεται σχεδον τιποτα.
Μπορεις να ρωτησεις κ τον DrEthernet για του λογου το αληθες:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...67#post1810367
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...B7#post1810443






> Τα Windows 7 θα τα σηκώνει το πανίσχυρο πάμφθηνο σύστημα ή θα πρέπει να πας υποχρεωτικά για αναβάθμιση, γιατί θα θέλει κάρτα γραφικών με 98 διαύλους και δύο αβγά Τουρκίας; Τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα πάντως, το Leopard έτρεχε με επιτάχυνση γραφικών σε μια ATI Radeon 9000.
> Gestalt.


Δεν ξερω αν θα τα σηκωνουν, αλλα σιγουρα θα τρεχουν πολυ πιο γρηγορα το photoshop, θα κανουν πολυ πιο γρηγορα video encoding απο εναν αντιστοιχων χρηματων mac ακομα κ μετα απο 4 χρονια.. (πχ το παραδειγμα του μονοπυρηνου iMac g5 με το διπυρηνο pc ιδιας εποχης κ χρηματων ή του mac mini τωρινου ή iMac 20" με αντιστοιχων χρηματων τετραπυρηνο pc )
Διαφωνεις?

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Ναι, διαφωνώ. Δεν απάντησες σε αυτό που γράφω τρίτη φορά: Πόσα φορμάτ θα φάει ένα Windows PC μέσα σε τρία χρόνια; Πόση θα είναι η πτώση σε επιδόσεις όταν το Antivirus θα σκανάρει τον δίσκο; Συνεχίζεις να μου συγκρίνεις ξερά χαρακτηριστικά, χωρίς να λαμβάνεις υπόψη τον παράγοντα (α)λειτουργικό σύστημα. Το μινάκι λοιπόν, για το σπίτι που θα το βάλεις, θα κρατήσει μια χαρά για καμιά 5-6 χρόνια, χωρίς φορμάτ, με πιθανή αναβάθμιση μνήμης και σχεδόν σίγουρη αναβάθμιση σε δίσκο. Όπως έχει κρατήσει ο G4/400 και ο G4/667. Όπως είχε κρατήσει το Powerbook. Όπως κρατάει το MBP και είναι σαν φρέσκο, με φορτωμένα 110 processes την ώρα που μιλάμε, με 2GB RAM. Μετά από τέσσερα χρόνια (ανεβαίνουν οι προσδοκίες :Wink:  όχι μόνο δεν θα μπορεί το WinPC να κάνει video encoding, ούτε μια απλή javascript στον IE ή στον FF δεν θα είναι ικανό να τρέξει. Το fragmentation θα έχει κάνει τον δίσκο σμπαράλια. Η registry θα είναι ένας τεράστιος όγκος που ζέχνει δροτσίλα. Θα έχεις την σούπερ-υπερ-κάρτα γραφικών, για να μπορεί να μασάει το Aero τα φρου φρου του; Πώς γίνεται δλδ. και το Leopard τρέχει σε κάρτα με 16MB VRAM;

nikosl, αν νομίζεις ότι τα Windows κινδυνεύουν μόνο από αυτά που κατεβάζεις, θα σου θυμίσω τον Blaster. Αρκούσε μόνο να συνδεθείς στο Internet, ο ορισμός του ιού (virus)! Φυσικά, αν μου ρουφάει το σύστημά μου ο γιατρός-θεραπευτής-μάγος της φυλής που είναι συνεχώς ενεργός, θα χρειαστώ όχι απλά διπύρηνο, αλλά οκταπύρηνο σύστημα και δίσκους σε RAID 0 για να τα προλαβαίνει. Σε προκαλώ να βγεις να πεις σε διεθνές φόρουμ ότι τα Vista x64 δεν χρειάζονται antivirus. Ακόμα καλύτερα, γράψτο σε blog με ανοιχτό σχολιασμό και ρίξε το λινκ στο digg.
FYI, τα ηχεία του iMac δεν είναι του 1€. Έχουν σχεδιαστεί για να ανακλάται ο ήχος στο γραφείο και είναι αρκετά δυνατά ακόμα και σε θορυβώδες περιβάλλον. Δεν είναι το ηχοσύστημα του σπιτιού μου, αλλά δεν είναι και PCLine. 

Κι έχετε φτιάξει συστήματα που μέσα σε ένα χρόνο θα σέρνεται σαν βδέλλα στον βουρκόλακο και θα πάτε σε αναβάθμιση μνήμης ή/και κάρτας γραφικών, λες και τα χαρακτηριστικά είναι αυτά που χωλαίνουν.  Το ψάρι βρωμάει από το κεφάλι.

Gestalt.

----------


## DrEthernet

Το ξαδερφάκι μου έχει ένα iBook G4 του 2004. Το μόνο που δεν μπορεί να κάνει και επ' αυτού έσκασε προσφάτως €90 για ένα Western Digital media player, είναι να παίξει .mkv. Ναι μεν αργεί να του κάνει rempg σε σχέση με το δικό μου iMac, αλλά είναι ένα μηχάνημα 5ετίας το οποίο τρέχει το τελευταίο λειτουργικό της Apple χωρίς καμία απολύτως αναβάθμιση. Μιλάμε για το πιο φθηνό laptop που πωλούσε η Apple το 2004. Να μη μιλήσω για τα μηχανήματα που έχουμε στο γραφείο τα οποία έχουν ξεπεράσει την 10τία και ακόμα βγάζουν παραγωγή γιατί αυτά κάνουν μια συγκεκριμένη δουλειά.

----------


## haHa

> Το ξαδερφάκι μου έχει ένα iBook G4 του 2004. Το μόνο που δεν μπορεί να κάνει και επ' αυτού έσκασε προσφάτως €90 για ένα Western Digital media player, είναι να παίξει .mkv. Ναι μεν αργεί να του κάνει rempg σε σχέση με το δικό μου iMac, αλλά είναι ένα μηχάνημα 5ετίας το οποίο τρέχει το τελευταίο λειτουργικό της Apple χωρίς καμία απολύτως αναβάθμιση.


Απο ενα ιδιας εποχης λαπτοπ σου γραφω τωρα..
Κ εχει την δυνατοτητα να παιξει κ μερικα 720p mkv..
Σε rempeg o 1.6GHz centrino ειναι πιο γρηγορος απο τον αργο g4..
Aυτονομια πρεπει να εχουν παρομοια, γυρω στις 3.5 ωρες εχει τωρα το δικο μου.

----------


## DrEthernet

Μερικά; Και τρέχεις και Vista;
Πλέον είναι πιο γρήγορο να κατεβάσεις την ταινία που θέλεις παρά να κάνεις rempeg με οποιοδήποτε μηχάνημα...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...50#post2610250

----------


## haHa

> Μερικά; Και τρέχεις και Vista;
> Πλέον είναι πιο γρήγορο να κατεβάσεις την ταινία που θέλεις παρά να κάνεις rempeg με οποιοδήποτε μηχάνημα...
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...50#post2610250


Μερικα 720p, γιατι αλλα ειναι πιο απαιτητικα.

Για να καταλαβεις υπαρχουν 720p mkv που θα δυσκολευοταν να τα παιξει ακομα κ το καινουριο macbook pro σε mac os x λογω ελλεπων drivers/software κ ελλειψης hardware επιταχυνσης. Σε windows το macbook pro δεν θα ειχε προβλημα λογω καλυτερων drivers.


Οχι ,δεν τρεχω vista ,γιατι δεν δινω χρηματα για λειτουργικο σε παλιο μηχανημα.
Αλλα το τελευταιο photoshop ( με τις εφαρμογες κανεις δουλεια, οχι με το λειτουργικο) το τρεχει πιο γρηγορα απο το g4 , οπως κ το encoding.

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ναι, διαφωνώ. Δεν απάντησες σε αυτό που γράφω τρίτη φορά: Πόσα φορμάτ θα φάει ένα Windows PC μέσα σε τρία χρόνια; Πόση θα είναι η πτώση σε επιδόσεις όταν το Antivirus θα σκανάρει τον δίσκο; Συνεχίζεις να μου συγκρίνεις ξερά χαρακτηριστικά, χωρίς να λαμβάνεις υπόψη τον παράγοντα (α)λειτουργικό σύστημα. Το μινάκι λοιπόν, για το σπίτι που θα το βάλεις, θα κρατήσει μια χαρά για καμιά 5-6 χρόνια, χωρίς φορμάτ, με πιθανή αναβάθμιση μνήμης και σχεδόν σίγουρη αναβάθμιση σε δίσκο. Όπως έχει κρατήσει ο G4/400 και ο G4/667. Όπως είχε κρατήσει το Powerbook. Όπως κρατάει το MBP και είναι σαν φρέσκο, με φορτωμένα 110 processes την ώρα που μιλάμε, με 2GB RAM. Μετά από τέσσερα χρόνια (ανεβαίνουν οι προσδοκίες όχι μόνο δεν θα μπορεί το WinPC να κάνει video encoding, ούτε μια απλή javascript στον IE ή στον FF δεν θα είναι ικανό να τρέξει. Το fragmentation θα έχει κάνει τον δίσκο σμπαράλια. Η registry θα είναι ένας τεράστιος όγκος που ζέχνει δροτσίλα. Θα έχεις την σούπερ-υπερ-κάρτα γραφικών, για να μπορεί να μασάει το Aero τα φρου φρου του; Πώς γίνεται δλδ. και το Leopard τρέχει σε κάρτα με 16MB VRAM.


Δεν απαντησα γιατι ουτε μερικοι απαντησαν στα ερωτηματα για την αντοχη στο χρονο..

*Παντως οτι ενα μινακι των 740 ευρω θα κρατησει περισσοτερο κ θα ειναι πιο γρηγορο απο εναν pc των 800 ευρω με cpu τετραπυρηνο , 4 gb ram κλπ ειναι μια πολυ ενδιαφερουσα αποψη..* 
Αν πιστευεις κατι τετοιο, δεν εχει νοημα να συνεχισουμε να συζηταμε..


Το antivirus δεν χρειαζεται να κανει scan.
Τα ρυθμιζεις να ελεγχεi οτι κατεβαινει ή μπαινει(πχ usb) στο pc.
Κ ετσι ειναι περιττο το scan. Αλλα ακομα κ αν θελεις να κανεις scan, δεν πιστευω πως ενα 15λεπτο καθε μηνα(ενω μπορει να μην εισαι καν στο μηχανημα μπροστα) μπορει να κανει το mac mini πιο γρηγορο απο το τετραπυρηνο pc.


Tωρα για το video encoding σε winpc μετα απο 4 χρονια, επειδη οπως ειπα τωρα ειμαι με φορητο 5 χρονων, θα επαναλαβω οτι γινεται πιο γρηγορα απο αντιστοιχης εποχης mac.
Το ιδιο ακριβως ισχυει αν παρουμε διπυρηνο pc 3 χρονων κ εναν iMac G5 ιδιας εποχης.. Εκει μαλιστα ειναι ακομα μεγαλυτερη η διαφορα!

----------


## DrEthernet

Μέχρι δω πόσο γρήγορα τρέχει το PS CS4 στο 1.6Ghz Centrino θα περάσει μια εβδομάδα μόνο και μόνο για να ανοίξει.

----------


## haHa

> Μέχρι δω πόσο γρήγορα τρέχει το PS CS4 στο 1.6Ghz Centrino θα περάσει μια εβδομάδα μόνο και μόνο για να ανοίξει.


Ξερεις, εκει μετραει ο δισκος κυριως..
Αλλα οταν ανοιξει, δεν θα ηθελα με τιποτα να ειμαι με ενα ibook g4, που δεν φθανει τις επιδοσεις του centrino για κανενα λογο. (κατι που κ ο ιδιος γνωριζεις)


Υ.Γ.: Περιεργο παντως μου φαινεται να μετραμε τις επιδοσεις στο ποσο γρηγορα ανοιγει ενα προγραμμα(μια φορα την ημερα το κανεις αυτο) κ οχι στο ποσο γρηγορα τρεχει-κανει μετατροπες το ιδιο το προγραμμα . (κατι που το κανεις πολλες περισσοτερες φορες μεσα σε μια ημερα).

----------


## DrEthernet

Below are the high scores to date (06/12/2003). The current 800MHz - 1GHz G4 iBook is going to be slower than what is listed, as its cache is 256K, as opposed to 1MB. To date, no one has ran the bench with a 1.33GHz/512K PowerBook. It will be interesting though, since it has less cache than some previous models.


1600 Centrino IBM T40....................250
1000 G4 17" Powrbk OSX 10.2.6........196
1300 Centrino Sony VAIO Z1A...........196
800 G4 Pbook OSX 1MB L3..............135

http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/...10632#27610632

----------


## haHa

> Below are the high scores to date (06/12/2003). The current 800MHz - 1GHz G4 iBook is going to be slower than what is listed, as its cache is 256K, as opposed to 1MB. To date, no one has ran the bench with a 1.33GHz/512K PowerBook. It will be interesting though, since it has less cache than some previous models.
> 
> 
> 1600 Centrino IBM T40....................250
> 1000 G4 17" Powrbk OSX 10.2.6........196
> 1300 Centrino Sony VAIO Z1A...........196
> 800 G4 Pbook OSX 1MB L3..............135
> 
> http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/...10632#27610632



Αν καταλαβα καλα, αυτο επιβεβαιωνει οτι ο centrino ειναι πιο γρηγορος??

----------


## DrEthernet

> Αν καταλαβα καλα, αυτο επιβεβαιωνει οτι ο centrino ειναι πιο γρηγορος??


Αφού δεν το βλέπεις από μόνος σου, να στο εξηγήσω. ο 1,3Gh Centrino είχε τις επιδόσεις του 1Gh G4. Αυτό εσένα τι σου λέει;




> ..Για να καταλαβεις υπαρχουν 720p mkv που θα δυσκολευοταν να τα παιξει ακομα κ το καινουριο macbook pro σε mac os x λογω ελλεπων drivers/software κ ελλειψης hardware επιταχυνσης. Σε windows το macbook pro δεν θα ειχε προβλημα λογω καλυτερων drivers...


Και πολλά προγράμματα και παιχνίδια υπάρχουν που δε θα τρέξει το καινούργιο MBP μέσα από το OS X αφού δεν έχουν γραφτεί για να τρέχουν στο OS X γι' αυτό στην έσχατη στιγμή σηκώνεις Windows. Μέχρι στιγμής πάντως ασύμβατο .mkv αρχείο δεν έχω πετύχει.

----------


## haHa

> Αφού δεν το βλέπεις από μόνος σου, να στο εξηγήσω. ο 1,3Gh Centrino είχε τις επιδόσεις του 1Gh G4. Αυτό εσένα τι σου λέει;


Ξερεις δεν συγκρινουμε συχνοτητες , αλλα επιδοσεις σε συναρτηση με τιμες κ εποχη.
Αν ο 1.3GHz centrino του 2003 εχει ιδιες επιδοσεις με τον 1GHz G4 στο μηχανημα των 3000 ευρω, μου λεει οτι παιρνοντας τον 1.3GHz centrino εχεις ιδιες επιδοσεις την ιδια εποχη για φθηνοτερο μηχανημα.



Κ για να το πω πιο απλα, μιλωντας για την περιπτωση μου με τον centrino 1.6GHz του 2004:
βλεπω οτι θα εχω σχεδον διπλασιες επιδοσεις απο εναν ibook του 2003.
Oποτε απο το να επαιρνα το 2004 το ibook g4 (του ξαδερφου σου) παλι θα εχω αισθητα καλυτερες επιδοσεις, οχι βεβαια διπλασιες, αλλα καλυτερες..


Ή ακομα πιο απλα:
το 2003 απο οπου ειναι κ το λινκ (κ δεχτουμε οτι ειναι σωστο) αν ηθελες να παρεις το πιο γρηγορο μηχανημα συμφωνα με το πινακακι, ποιο θα ηταν απο τα 4?
Μια μονολεκτικη απαντηση αρκει.




*Αλλωστε οι μετριες επιδοσεις των g4 κ η καταναλωση του g5 ηταν που ωθησαν την apple να παει στους πολυ ανωτερους κ πιο γρηγορους επεξεργαστες της intel!* 


........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και πολλά προγράμματα και παιχνίδια υπάρχουν που δε θα τρέξει το καινούργιο MBP μέσα από το OS X αφού δεν έχουν γραφτεί για να τρέχουν στο OS X γι' αυτό στην έσχατη στιγμή σηκώνεις Windows. Μέχρι στιγμής πάντως ασύμβατο .mkv αρχείο δεν έχω πετύχει.


Δεν μιλησα για ασυμβατο, αλλα για απαιτητικο..

Εδω μερικα video:




> Εδω ενα 1080 video που ειναι αρκετα απαιτητικο και ειναι free:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://rapidshare.com/files/17045256...amHDClip1.m2ts
> ```
> 
> Ειναι κομματι απο την ταινια-animation Elephants Dream που εκοψε ο parsifal .
> ...






> Eδω ενα video που μαλλον θα ζοριστει ενα παλιο macbook(παρολο που ειναι 720p).
> Aλλο ενα που πιθανον να ζοριστει (720p).
> Και εδω ενα 1080. Αυτο ειναι αρκετα απαιτητικο.

----------


## DrEthernet

Κάποιο .mkv δεν έχεις να κάνω δοκιμές; Γιατί για .mkv μιλάμε. Και από το πινακάκι το πιο γρήγορο είναι προφανώς το IBM των $3000.

Επιπλέον, πόσα format έχει φάει το laptopάκι σου από το 2004; Για τον εξάδερφο ξέρω γιατί εγώ του το «κουράρω»... κανένα.




> ...*Αλλωστε οι μετριες επιδοσεις των g4 κ η καταναλωση του g5 ηταν που ωθησαν την apple να παει στους πολυ ανωτερους κ πιο γρηγορους επεξεργαστες της intel!* ..


Reasons

Jobs stated that Apple's primary motivation for the transition was their disappointment with the progress of IBM's development of PowerPC technology, and their greater faith in Intel to meet Apple's needs. In particular, he cited the performance per watt (that is, the speed per unit of electrical power) projections in the roadmap provided by Intel. This is an especially important consideration in laptop design affecting hours of use per battery charge.
In June 2003, Jobs had introduced Macs based on the PowerPC G5 processor and promised that within a year the clock speed of the part would be up to 3 GHz. *Two years later, 3 GHz G5s were still not available, and rumors continued that IBM's low yields on the POWER4-derived chip were to blame. Further, the heat produced by the chip proved an obstacle to deploying it in a laptop computer, which had become the fastest growing segment of the personal computer industry.*
Some observers were surprised that Apple had not made a deal with AMD, which has in recent years become a strong competitor to Intel, sometimes introducing technologies more quickly than the traditional industry leader. AMD's shorter track record and smaller production capacity, and Intel's significant brand awareness among the consumers and ability to also provide Apple with complete motherboard designs, have been offered as possible reasons for the choice of Intel.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_I...sition#Reasons

Δεν ήταν θέμα επιδόσεων. Όταν βγήκαν οι G5 οι τότε P4 ήταν για τα μπάζα.

----------


## haHa

> ... Και από το πινακάκι το πιο γρήγορο είναι προφανώς το IBM των $3000...


Σαφεστατος! Αρα συμφωνουμε οτι πραγματι οι centrino ηταν πιο γρηγοροι..





> ..
> 
> Επιπλέον, πόσα format έχει φάει το laptopάκι σου από το 2004; Για τον εξάδερφο ξέρω γιατί εγώ του το «κουράρω»... κανένα.


Ε την αληθεια να την λεμε!
Του εχω κανει ή ενα ή δυο φορματ.Δεν μπορω να θυμηθω,νομιζω 2.

Συνηθως κανω καθε 2 χρονια φορματ στο μηχανημα μου.


Αλλα οπως κ εγω λεω την αληθεια για το φορματ, αν βγαλουμε εκτος τον παραγοντα φορματ(δηλαδη πουμε οτι εστω δεν ενοχλει καποιον να κανει καθε 2 χρονια φορματ αν ειναι να εχει πολυ καλυτερες επιδοσεις ,καλυτερη αντοχη στο χρονο ή φθηνοτερη τιμη ή σοβαρη εγγυηση), τοτε εσυ ποιο μηχανημα πιστευεις σε καθε περιπτωση απο τις παρακατω οτι θα εχει καλυτερες επιδοσεις κ αντοχη στο χρονο?

*α)* iMac g5 ή διπυρηνο pc με raid σκληρους για ασφαλεια ιδιας εποχης?
*β)* iBook g4 αρχες 2004 ή centrino 1.6GHz αρχες 2004? (ηδη μου εχεις απαντησει οτι ειναι πιο γρηγορος ο centrino κ θα τρεχει πιο γρηγορα πχ το photoshop)
*γ)* iMac 20" τωρινος 1350 ευρω ή τετραπυρηνο pc με 8gb ram, 24" οθονη με σοβαρο pva panel, raid σκληρους ?
*δ)* iMac 20" τωρινος 1350 ευρω ή διπυρηνο pc με 4gb ram 22" οθονη των 800 ευρω (600 ευρω +200 η οθονη) κ μετα απο 3 χρονια αγορα καινουριου μηχανηματος με τα υπολοιπα 550 που σου περισσεψαν?
*ε)* Mac mini 750 ευρω με mobile cpu στα 2.0GHz , 1GB Ram, αστεια καρτα γραφικων intel 950 ή τετραπυρηνο pc με 4gb ram, αξιοπρεπη καρτα γραφικων?

K δεν υπολογιζουμε κ το θεμα της εγγυησης, που η apple δινει μονο 1 χρονο.

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Reasons
> 
> Jobs stated that Apple's primary motivation for the transition was their disappointment with the progress of IBM's development of PowerPC technology, and their greater faith in Intel to meet Apple's needs. In particular, he cited the performance per watt (that is, the speed per unit of electrical power) projections in the roadmap provided by Intel. This is an especially important consideration in laptop design affecting hours of use per battery charge.
> In June 2003, Jobs had introduced Macs based on the PowerPC G5 processor and promised that within a year the clock speed of the part would be up to 3 GHz. *Two years later, 3 GHz G5s were still not available, and rumors continued that IBM's low yields on the POWER4-derived chip were to blame. Further, the heat produced by the chip proved an obstacle to deploying it in a laptop computer, which had become the fastest growing segment of the personal computer industry.*
> Some observers were surprised that Apple had not made a deal with AMD, which has in recent years become a strong competitor to Intel, sometimes introducing technologies more quickly than the traditional industry leader. AMD's shorter track record and smaller production capacity, and Intel's significant brand awareness among the consumers and ability to also provide Apple with complete motherboard designs, have been offered as possible reasons for the choice of Intel.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_I...sition#Reasons
> 
> Δεν ήταν θέμα επιδόσεων. Όταν βγήκαν οι G5 οι τότε P4 ήταν για τα μπάζα.


Ηταν θεμα επιδοσεων οπως κ καταναλωσης..
Για την καταναλωση το λεει κ το αρθρο (μιλαει για heat)
Κ ουσιαστικα μιλαει κ για τις επιδοσεις , οπου η ibm δεν συνεχιζε να αυξανει την συχνοτητα κ τις επιδοσεις με τον ρυθμο που ειχε υποσχεθει.

Για τις επιδοσεις, οι διπυρηνοι g5 ειχαν παρομοιες κ λιγο πιο αργες ισως απο τους athlon64 x2 της εποχης. Δεν υπηρχαν μονο οι P4.
Κ η apple ειδε οτι η intel θα βγαλει πιο γρηγορους επεξεργαστες, που καταναλωνουν λιγοτεροι ενεργεια κ ζεσταινονται λιγοτερο για αυτο κ μεταπηδησε..

*Αλλωστε η ιδια η apple φροντισε να μας ενημερωσει(με ωραια γραφηματα οπως παντα) ποσο πιο γρηγοροι ηταν οι νεοι επεξεργαστες intel που εβαλε σε σχεση με τους προηγουμενους g5.*

----------


## DrEthernet

Η πλειοψηφία των γνωστών μου και συνεργατών μου, χωρίς υπερβολές, πλέον έχει Mac. Αυτοί που είχαν Centrino, P4, AMD κτλ τα έχουν πετάξει για να πάρουν MacBook, Mac Mini, iMac κτλ. Από τους παλιούς χρήστες μόνο τον εαυτό μου ξέρω να αλλάζει το Mac του κάθε 2 χρόνια. Κι αυτό γιατί στο γραφείο παίρνει κάποιος το παλιό μου κι εγώ το καινούργιο! Από το 2005 δε που κάθε μηχάνημα γραμματειακής υποστήριξης το αναβαθμίζουμε σε Mac έχει μειωθεί κι ο χρόνος για τον οποίο ασχολούμαι με την τεχνική υποστήριξη της εταιρείας. Αν έτρεχε το ERP σε OS X θα άλλαζα και το λογιστήριο για να ησυχάσω μια και καλή.
Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις πλέον για ποιο λόγο πιστεύω πως το Mac έχει μεγαλύτερη «αντοχή στο χρόνο». Τα πιο καινούργιο μηχανήματα παραγωγής είναι 2 PowerMac G5.

........Auto merged post: DrEthernet πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> *Αλλωστε η ιδια η apple φροντισε να μας ενημερωσει(με ωραια γραφηματα οπως παντα) ποσο πιο γρηγοροι ηταν οι νεοι επεξεργαστες intel που εβαλε σε σχεση με τους προηγουμενους g5.*


Λες να μεταπηδούσε σε ποιο αργούς επεξεργαστές; Τι επιχείρημα είναι πάλι κι αυτό; Όταν πρωτο-βγήκε ο G5 ήταν κορυφή.

----------


## haHa

> Λες να μεταπηδούσε σε ποιο αργούς επεξεργαστές; Τι επιχείρημα είναι πάλι κι αυτό; Όταν πρωτο-βγήκε ο G5 ήταν κορυφή.


Δεν διαφωνω για οταν πρωτοβγηκε..
Γρηγορα ομως τον εφθασαν κ τον ξεπερασαν, ενω ειχε κ τα προβληματα με την καταναλωση-θερμοτητα..

Για αυτο κ η apple ειδε οτι ο g5 εν ετει 2004/5 δεν ηταν πια τοσο γρηγορος, υπηρχαν κ οι athlon64 x2 που ηταν πιο γρηγοροι, εβλεπε οτι η intel ετοιμαζεται για ακομα πιο γρηγορους κ  πιο οικονομικους σε καταναλωση κ μεταπηδησε.

----------


## manosdoc

Ξεχνάμε πολύ γρήγορα πως το OSX είναι κομμένο και ραμμένο για 5 συγκεκριμένα Hardware με αποτέλεσμα

Α. Τρομερή Ταχύτητα
Β. Tight Integration

Άλλωστε είναι γνωστό πως σε ίδια specs το OSX χτυπάει με διαφορά ένα PC, το οποίο θα πρέπει να φτύσεις αίμα να στο στρώσεις στα μέτρα του.

Σαν φιλοσοφία τα Mac είναι μια εξαιρετική λύση.
Το κακό της υπόθεσης είναι η μη επιλογή Low cost π.χ. <500 ευρώ υπολογιστή.

----------


## DrEthernet

Κι εγώ δε διαφωνώ ότι η τσέπη σου μετά την αγορά ενός Mac θα είναι ελαφρότερη. Πιστεύω όμως πως για τα λεφτά σου η όλη εμπειρία έχει και καλύτερης ποιότητος και μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας.

----------


## manosdoc

> Κι εγώ δε διαφωνώ ότι η τσέπη σου μετά την αγορά ενός Mac θα είναι ελαφρότερη. Πιστεύω όμως πως για τα λεφτά σου η όλη εμπειρία έχει και καλύτερης ποιότητος και μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας.


Δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό.
Είναι βασική μου πεποίθηση.
Απλώς αυτό το αρχικό κεφάλαιο των 1000+ (λίγα έβαλα) είναι που συχνά δεν υπάρχει.
Αλλιώς θα έπαιρναν πόδι πολλά μου λάπτοπ...

----------


## haHa

> Σαν φιλοσοφία τα Mac είναι μια εξαιρετική λύση.
> Το κακό της υπόθεσης είναι η μη επιλογή Low cost π.χ. <500 ευρώ υπολογιστή.


Θα συμφωνησω ..
Οπως κ οτι στο middle cost (mac mini 740 ευρω) ή high end ( imac 1000+ ευρω) οι επιδοσεις ειναι αρκετα χαμηλοτερες απο αντιστοιχα pc.

Για οποιον ομως δεν εχει μεγαλες απαιτησεις σε επιδοσεις, αντοχη στο χρονο, αναβαθμισημοτητα, σοβαρη εγγυηση οι mac ειναι εξαιρετικη λυση, εχουν κ το πλεονεκτημα του form factor (που φερνει τα μειονεκτηματα που ειπαμε πιο πανω,πχ αναβαθμισημοτητας) κ του design, ενω ειναι πολυ πιο user friendly κ οτι πρεπει για novice χρηστες .

----------


## riotshield

ρε παιδιά τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
μονίμως υπάρχει αυτή η διαμάχη για τις επιδόσεις λες και πρόκειται για αμάξια.
τι να την κάνω τη ferrari αν αναγκαζομαι να οδηγώ στην αθηνων-πατρών?
προτιμώ VW στην autobahn.

η εργασία σε περιβάλλον macosx απλά δεν συγκρίνεται με τίποτα άλλο και για όποιον αυτή η ευκολία και ο σεβασμός προς το χρήστη είναι σημαντικότερα από το αν γίνεται render σε 2 ή 5 λεπτά τα mac είναι μονόδρομος. κάποια πράγματα δεν μεταφράζονται σε νουμερα και Ghz. και για αυτά πραγματικά αξίζει να πληρώσεις παραπάνω, ακόμα και για κάτι με ...χαμηλότερες προδιαγραφές.
και αυτά τα λέει κάποιος που έχει χρησιμοποιήσει τα windows από τα 3.1 μέχρι πρόσφατα.

----------


## manosdoc

> ρε παιδιά τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
> μονίμως υπάρχει αυτή η διαμάχη για τις επιδόσεις λες και πρόκειται για αμάξια.
> τι να την κάνω τη ferrari αν αναγκαζομαι να οδηγώ στην αθηνων-πατρών?
> προτιμώ VW στην autobahn.
> 
> η εργασία σε περιβάλλον macosx απλά δεν συγκρίνεται με τίποτα άλλο και για όποιον αυτή η ευκολία και ο σεβασμός προς το χρήστη είναι σημαντικότερα από το αν γίνεται render σε 2 ή 5 λεπτά τα mac είναι μονόδρομος. κάποια πράγματα δεν μεταφράζονται σε νουμερα και Ghz. και για αυτά πραγματικά αξίζει να πληρώσεις παραπάνω, ακόμα και για κάτι με ...χαμηλότερες προδιαγραφές.
> και αυτά τα λέει κάποιος που έχει χρησιμοποιήσει τα windows από τα 3.1 μέχρι πρόσφατα.


Δεν διαφωνούμε.
Στην πίτα του Budget διαφωνούμε.
Δηλαδή οι φορητοί low range κυρίως απλώς καλά κάνουν και υπάρχουν. ( κόσμος με <500 ευρώ κάνει και αυτός μια χαρά την δουλειά του σε πληροφορώ )
Αν έχεις το κεφάλαιο θεωρώ κρίμα να μην πας σε mac.

----------


## riotshield

εγώ προσωπικά δεν εχω το κεφάλαιο οπότε πήρα μεταχειρισμένο iMac 20" 2.4 απο Αγγλία λόγω ισοτιμίας με ότι ρίσκο έχει αυτό, με 440€

----------


## manosdoc

> εγώ προσωπικά δεν εχω το κεφάλαιο οπότε πήρα μεταχειρισμένο iMac 20" 2.4 απο Αγγλία λόγω ισοτιμίας με ότι ρίσκο έχει αυτό, με 440€


Πολύ καλό.
Είναι μια λύση το μεταχειρισμένο.

----------


## haHa

> εγώ προσωπικά δεν εχω το κεφάλαιο οπότε πήρα μεταχειρισμένο iMac 20" 2.4 απο Αγγλία λόγω ισοτιμίας με ότι ρίσκο έχει αυτό, με 440€


Θελω κ εγω 2-3 με αυτην την τιμη!
Μαλλον καντους 10!  :Wink:

----------


## DrEthernet

Ένας γνωστός μου που είχαμε την ίδια διαμάχη πριν χρόνια, ο οποίος δεν είχε οικονομικό θέμα απλά ήταν biased εναντίον, πήρε πριν 3 χρόνια ένα Powerbook που βρήκε σε ευκαιρία €800 με την προοπτική ότι αν δεν τους αρέσε θα το πουλούσε εντέλει αν όχι σε καλύτερη στην ίδια τιμή. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχει σπίτι του 2 MacMini, ένα iMac και ένα MacBook τα οποία αγόρασε καινούργια. Το Powerbook το *πούλησε* προσφάτως €500 νομίζω για να πάρει το καινούργιο MacBook. Πλέον όταν του λένε για τα προβλήματά τους με τον υπολογιστή απαντάει ότι του έλεγα εγώ πριν από χρόνια, «πάρε ένα Mac».

----------


## manosdoc

Άλλο biased φανμποίστικα και άλλο πραγματικά το θέμα τιμής.
Anyway κάποια στιγμή, επειδή θα βγω εξωτερικό θα αγοράσω το Macbook Pro.
Μέχρι τότε βολεύομαι μια χαρά.

----------


## haHa

> Άλλο biased φανμποίστικα και άλλο πραγματικά το θέμα τιμής.
> Anyway κάποια στιγμή, επειδή θα βγω εξωτερικό θα αγοράσω το Macbook Pro.
> Μέχρι τότε βολεύομαι μια χαρά.


Δεν χρειαζεται να βγεις εξωτερικο..
Στην Ευρωπη εχουν ιδιες τιμες με εδω σχεδον, ενω στην Αμερικη ειναι λιγο φθηνοτερα..
Ομως αυτην την στιγμη συμφερει η αγορα απο Αγγλια λογω ισοτιμιας λιρας-ευρω. (οπως κ ολων των υπολογιστων)
Υπαρχουν site που με μονο 30 ευρω μεταφορικα στελνουν Ελλαδα.

Πχ αυτο:
http://www.macuniverse.co.uk/

Απο εκει το macbook pro 15.4" το μικρο μοντελο ερχεται 1550 ευρω με τα μεταφορικα εναντι των 1800-1900 ευρω που εχει περιπου στην υπολοιπη Ευρωπη κ στην Ελλαδα.

Παντα βεβαια με την τραγικη εγγυηση του ενος μονο ετους που εμπιστευεται η apple τα μηχανηματα της. (Τουλαχιστον βεβαια στο εξωτερικο μπορεις να αγορασεις επεκταση,πληρωνοντας αδρα.)

----------


## DrEthernet

Η πείρα μου μου έχει δείξει πως τα προβλήματα στο hardware εμφανίζονται τις πρώτες εβδομάδες χρήσης του υπολογιστή με εξαίρεση φυσικά τον σκληρό δίσκο και τον οπτικό οδηγό. Δεν θα αγόρασα ποτέ επέκταση της εγγύησης ακόμα κι αν είχα δώσει $2.800 για το καινούργιο 17άρι MacBook Pro.

----------


## ariadgr

> Η πείρα μου μου έχει δείξει πως *τα προβλήματα στο hardware εμφανίζονται τις πρώτες εβδομάδες χρήσης του υπολογιστή με εξαίρεση φυσικά τον σκληρό δίσκο και τον οπτικό οδηγό*. Δεν θα αγόρασα ποτέ επέκταση της εγγύησης ακόμα κι αν είχα δώσει $2.800 για το καινούργιο 17άρι MacBook Pro.


Και η μητρική μπορεί να χαλάσει αργότερα (π.χ. μετά τον 1ο χρόνο), και η κάρτα γραφικών, για να μη σκεφτώ το ενδεχόμενο να πάθει κάτι η οθόνη...

----------


## haHa

> Η πείρα μου μου έχει δείξει πως τα προβλήματα στο hardware εμφανίζονται τις πρώτες εβδομάδες χρήσης του υπολογιστή με εξαίρεση φυσικά τον σκληρό δίσκο και τον οπτικό οδηγό. Δεν θα αγόρασα ποτέ επέκταση της εγγύησης ακόμα κι αν είχα δώσει $2.800 για το καινούργιο 17άρι MacBook Pro.


Aυτα που ειπες ειναι τα πιο πιθανα να χαλασουν.
Και μονο οτι θελεις 200 ευρω περιπου για να σου φτιαξουν επισημα το superdrive(που αυτο που εχουν τα macbook/pro ειναι κακιστης ποιοτητας κ χαλαει αρκετα συχνα) ειναι ενας λογος να παρεις επεκταση εγγυησης..

Κ δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι την πιθανοτητα να χαλασει motherboard ή gpu κ τι χρηματα ζητανε οι εταιριες..

Κ οτι η ιδια η apple δεν δινει παραπανω εγγυηση απο default κ την χρεωνει εξτρα τοσο ακριβα, σημαινει κατι..

----------


## DrEthernet

Και φυσικά μπορεί να χαλάσει, απλά οι πιθανότητες είναι ελάχιστες. Και η πείρα μου, μιλάμε για πολλά μηχανήματα Mac και PC, αυτό μου έχει επιδείξει.




> Aυτα που ειπες ειναι τα πιο πιθανα να χαλασουν.
> Και μονο οτι θελεις 200 ευρω περιπου για να σου φτιαξουν επισημα το superdrive ειναι ενας λογος να παρεις επεκταση εγγυησης..
> 
> Κ δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι την πιθανοτητα να χαλασει motherboard ή gpu κ τι χρηματα ζητανε οι εταιριες..


Δεν ξέρω πόσα σου παίρνουν γιατί πάντα τα επιδιόρθωνα μόνος μου. Όποιος άλλος θέλει να προσπαθήσει το www.ifixit.com είναι μια καλή πηγή πληροφορίας και ανταλλακτικών.

----------


## nikosl

> Σωστά, «όταν». Γιατί όταν δεν θα κάνει αυτά θα κάνει install τα Windows για ακόμη μια φορά.
> Άσε που όσοι μουσικοί, γραφίστες, 3D animator και video editor που γνωρίζω δουλεύουν σε Mac.
> 
> Τεσπά, αν ποτέ πάρεις Mac ίσως καταλάβεις τι λέω.


Σε mac pro φίλε μου των 3000+€. Όχι σε i mac.

Για τον απλό χρήστη υπάρχει η επιλογή του imac ή ενός pc στα ίδια λεφτά. Ε όπως σου έδειξα με τα ίδια λεφτά, ένα pc είναι από 20 μέχρι 300% πιο γρήγορο.  

Τσαπατσούληδες και αναλφάβητοι χρήστες η/υ υπάρχουν πολλοί. έχω δει και vista να πετάνε συνέχεια μηνύματα λάθους, εχω δει και ubuntu να κάνουν 3' λεπτά να ανάψουν έχω δει και macos να παθαίνει επανειλημμένα kernel panics. Αυτό δεν μου λέει κάτι.
Στον παλιό μου σταθερό έχω εγκατεστημένα από τον Φλεβάρη του 2007 τα vista χωρίς antivirus και δεν έχω κάνει μεχρι τώρα φορμάτ. Το μηχάνημα πηγαίνει ακριβώς όπως πήγαινε. (μην ξεχνάς ότι πλέον συνιστάται και στα mac antivirus, οπότε το επιχείρημα περί ανέμελου computing πάει περίπατο)

Όταν λοιπόν με τα ίδια λεφτά παίρνω τα διπλάσια απο ένα pc και απο επιδόσεις και από άνεση (μεγαλύτερη οθόνη, σκληρος, επεκτασιμότητα) αλλά και από συμβατότητα, τα imac είναι κακή επιλογή.

----------


## DrEthernet

Ignorance is bliss.

----------


## nikosl

Αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ.

----------


## DrEthernet

Η αυτογνωσία πάντα μετράει.  :One thumb up:

----------


## riotshield

ωραιο το ifixit, δεν ηξερα οτι παιζει κατι τετοιο

----------


## DrEthernet

> ωραιο το ifixit, δεν ηξερα οτι παιζει κατι τετοιο


Γενικότερα hard disk και optical drive παίρνεις απ' όπου θες ή βρεις καλύτερη τιμή. Για μνήμες προτείνω την Crucial. Για αναβαθμίσεις CPU και GPU παλαιότερων συστημάτων www.sonnettech.com και www.xlr8yourmac.com.

----------


## nikosl

Ναι μόνο που δεν το έλεγα για μένα. Το λέω γι αυτούς που έσκασαν 1400€ για imac και νομίζουν ότι αποδίδουν περισσότερο/καλύτερα. (αυτό ίσως ισχύει μόνο αν ασχολούνται αποκλειστικά με text editors ή ms office). 
Το λέω για να μην παραπλανηθούν και αλλοι άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν τόσο σχέση με την τεχνολογία και πάρουν τις i χελώνες.


edit: Αν το 20άρι imac κόστιζε 800€, το θέμα θα άλλαζε τελείως. Αλλά με 1400 € δεν τίθεται θέμα συζήτησης.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Ναι μόνο που δεν το έλεγα για μένα. Το λέω γι αυτούς που έσκασαν 1400€ για imac και νομίζουν ότι αποδίδουν περισσότερο/καλύτερα. (αυτό ίσως ισχύει μόνο αν ασχολούνται αποκλειστικά με text editors ή ms office). 
> Το λέω για να μην παραπλανηθούν και αλλοι άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν τόσο σχέση με την τεχνολογία και πάρουν τις i χελώνες.
> 
> edit: Αν το 20άρι imac κόστιζε 800€, το θέμα θα άλλαζε τελείως. Αλλά με 1400 € δεν τίθεται θέμα συζήτησης.


Εγώ χατίρι δε χαλάω! Άλλωστε, μετά από τόσα χρόνια πείρας και στις δύο πλατφόρμες ο λόγος σου μετράει.

€882, €1050 με το ΦΠΑ

----------


## nikosl

Μα φυσικά, το rendering στο macos γίνεται 10 φορές πιο γρήγορα αποτι στα windows, οπότε και με μονοπύρηνο πάει 5 φορές πιο γρήγορα.

edit: Αναφέρομαι στο 20αρι με τα 2gb 300αρη σκληρό και ΑΤΙ 2600 που κοστίζει 1360 τελική.
Αυτό με τα 1100 που λες έχει τη μισή μνήμη, ατι 2400 και 250αρη σκληρό. Το συγκεκριμένο  θα έπρεπε να πωλείται στα 700€.

----------


## haHa

> ...
> 
> €882, €1050 με το ΦΠΑ


Εδω χαρακτηριστικα βλεπουμε ενα μηχανημα desktop των 1000+ ευρω με 20" οθονη κ 1 χρονο εγγυηση, που εχει ομως specs φορητου των 800 ευρω κ στο οποιο κοτσαρεις κ μια οθονη 22" κ πας στα 1000 ευρω.

Μονο που στην δευτερη περιπτωση εχεις παρομοιες επιδοσεις αλλα μεγαλυτερη εγγυηση, μεγαλυτερη κ καλυτερη οθονη, φορητοτητα κ καλυτερη αναβαθμισημοτητα.


Ή διαφορετικα παιρνεις ενα pc τετραπυρηνο, με 4gb ram, σοβαροτερη καρτα γραφικων, γρηγοροτερο κ μεγαλυτερο σκληρο, 22" οθονη, μεγαλυτερη εγγυηση κ ολα αυτα για κατω απο 1000 ευρω..

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μα φυσικά, το rendering στο macos γίνεται 10 φορές πιο γρήγορα αποτι στα windows, οπότε και με μονοπύρηνο πάει 5 φορές πιο γρήγορα.



Δεν τα εμαθες?

Εδω μαθαμε οτι το mac mini των 740 ευρω με mobile cpu στα 2.0GHz , 1GB Ram, αστεια καρτα γραφικων intel 950, μικρο κ αργο σκληρο δισκο 120gb, 1 μονο χρονο εγγυηση  
εχει καλυτερες επιδοσεις κ μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στο χρονο  (πχ καλυτερες επιδοσεις σε 2-3 χρονια) απο ενα pc των 800 ευρω με τετραπυρηνο επεξεργαστη, 4gb ram, σοβαρη καρτα γραφικων, γρηγορο κ μεγαλο σκληρο κ 3 χρονια εγγυηση.

----------


## DrEthernet

Καλορίζικο ότι κι αν πάρετε και καλό rendering!

----------


## nikosl

> Δεν τα εμαθες?
> 
> Εδω μαθαμε οτι το mac mini των 740 ευρω με mobile cpu στα 2.0GHz , 1GB Ram, αστεια καρτα γραφικων intel 950, μικρο κ αργο σκληρο δισκο 120gb, 1 μονο χρονο εγγυηση  εχει καλυτερες επιδοσεις κ μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στο χρονο  (πχ καλυτερες επιδοσεις σε 2-3 χρονια) απο ενα pc των 800 ευρω με τετραπυρηνο επεξεργαστη, 4gb ram, σοβαρη καρτα γραφικων, γρηγορο κ μεγαλο σκληρο κ 3 χρονια εγγυηση.


Μα φυσικά. Οι windows users κάνουν φορμάτ 3 φορές την μέρα ενώ και κατα τη διάρκεια των φορμάτ τρέχουν και antivirus scan, και όπως γίνεται ευκολα κατανοητό, δεν παράγουν τίποτα με το pc. Τοσα χρόνια το μόνο που έχω κάνει στα windows είναι το format και το scan. :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: nikosl πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καλορίζικο ότι κι αν πάρετε και καλό rending!


Και compile στο μισό χρόνο, και video editing στο 1/4 του χρόνου και εφαρμογή φίλτρων στο μισό χρονο και encoding στο 1/4 και 2πλάσιο χώρο στο σκληρό, και παιχνίδια  και pci θύρες για επεκτασιμότητα και esata και οπτική ψηφιακή έξοδο για κορυφαία ποιότητα ήχου και 2 dvi θύρες (περιλαμβάνονται και τα ανταπτοράκια που εσεις πληρώνετε 30€ το καθένα) και ένα σωρό άλλα....

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Σε mac pro φίλε μου των 3000+€. Όχι σε i mac.
> 
> Για τον απλό χρήστη υπάρχει η επιλογή του imac ή ενός pc στα ίδια λεφτά. Ε όπως σου έδειξα με τα ίδια λεφτά, ένα pc είναι από 20 μέχρι 300% πιο γρήγορο.  
> 
> Τσαπατσούληδες και αναλφάβητοι χρήστες η/υ υπάρχουν πολλοί. έχω δει και vista να πετάνε συνέχεια μηνύματα λάθους, εχω δει και ubuntu να κάνουν 3' λεπτά να ανάψουν έχω δει και macos να παθαίνει επανειλημμένα kernel panics. Αυτό δεν μου λέει κάτι.
> Στον παλιό μου σταθερό έχω εγκατεστημένα από τον Φλεβάρη του 2007 τα vista χωρίς antivirus και δεν έχω κάνει μεχρι τώρα φορμάτ. Το μηχάνημα πηγαίνει ακριβώς όπως πήγαινε. (μην ξεχνάς ότι πλέον συνιστάται και στα mac antivirus, οπότε το επιχείρημα περί ανέμελου computing πάει περίπατο)
> 
> Όταν λοιπόν με τα ίδια λεφτά παίρνω τα διπλάσια απο ένα pc και απο επιδόσεις και από άνεση (μεγαλύτερη οθόνη, σκληρος, επεκτασιμότητα) αλλά και από συμβατότητα, τα imac είναι κακή επιλογή.


Στο MacOS δεν συνιστάται η χρήση antivirus, κάνεις λάθος. Η Apple απέσυρε την σχετική σελίδα από το site της από τον προηγούμενο Νοέμβρη, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Τώρα, αν εσύ πηγαίνεις κόντρα στην κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία του α-λειτουργικού σου συστήματος και θεωρείς ότι δεν χρειάζεσαι antivirus, ή είσαι ο μέγας γκουρού της πληροφορικής μάλλον ή απλά χρησιμοποιείς τον υπολογιστή σου κανά μισάωρο το μήνα ή απλά έχεις μετατραπεί προ πολλού σε μέρος botnet και δεν το έχεις πάρει είδηση. Από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που στήνεις σύστημα που δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει χωρίς τρφοδοτικό, τότε τί πρέπει να υποθέσουμε;  :ROFL: 

Εν ολίγοις (μπα, μάλλον σεντονάκι βγαίνει  :Cool: ), από τη στιγμή που ένα οποιοδήποτε σύστημα με Windows ξεκινήσει να δουλεύει, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα φτάσει η στιγμή που θα φάει φορμάτ. Είναι απαραίτητο το antivirus, όχι στο manual αλλά στο αυτόματο, τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν εκεί έξω virii και όχι μόνο trojans-malware. Αρκεί απλά να κάνεις μερικά updates για να καταλάβεις ότι το σύστημά σου γίνεται πιο αργό, ή να ακούσεις τον δίσκο να λειτουργεί ακατάπαυστα διαβάζοντας/γράφοντας για να καταλάβεις ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτό το πράγμα. Πραγματικά τρόμαξα όταν έβαλα τα δωρεάν Windows του MSDN μέσω Parallels και άκουσα να υποφέρει ο δίσκος με τις κεφαλές του να παίζουν συνεχώς.
Οι διπλάσιες αποδόσεις απλά δεν υφίστανται. Μπορώ να σου δείξω μια λειτουργία που ο G4 είναι πιο γρήγορος από τον οποιοδήποτε Intel, όπως είναι γρηγορότερα κάποια φίλτρα του PS σε συγκεκριμένες πλατφόρμες όπου έχει γίνει το optimization. Διπλός G4 στα 1.42 ήταν γρηγορότερος στο boot από διπλό G5 στα 1.8, ελλείψει Altivec στον G5 και επί εποχής Tiger, όπου το optimization στα 64-bit ήταν ελάχιστο. Όταν θα ψάξω πχ. για ένα συγκεκριμένο mp3 ή αρχείο με κείμενο, θα περιμένω ίσως 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα σε δίσκο των 120GB, μέσω Spotlight. Αν περιμένω σε Windows, πόσο θα κάνει;

Δεν θέλω ούτε να ψάχνω για drivers, ούτε να ανησυχώ αν συνεργάζεται το τάδε chipset με το δείνα GPU, ούτε να σέρνεται το σύστημά μου μετά από update, εγκατάσταση, ούτε να πρέπει να καθαρίσω registry, ούτε να πειράξω jumpers, ούτε να χρειάζεται να πάρω κάρτα γραφικών για να τρέξω απλά ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα. Έλεος, DirectX 10 για μερικά φρου φρου, τη στιγμή που έχω QuartzExtreme σε GeForce2 MX στον Mac; Τη στιγμή που ο Η/Υ πρέπει να είναι εργαλείο που να μας ωθεί μπροστά, εγώ πρέπει να κάθομαι με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια και να μην δοκιμάσω το τάδε πρόγραμμα επειδή θα μου κάνει το PC "φουσκωμένο"; Για ποιο λόγο δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ defragment στο Mac, ενώ η MS έχει ενσωματωμένο εργαλείο defragmentation; Κάτι δεν πάει καλά, δεν το πιάνετε;
Σας προκαλώ να ανοίξετε 20, 30 εφαρμογές. Όχι το notepad και τον ναρκαλιευτή, εφαρμογές. Word, PS, iTunes να παίζει, κανα Thunderbird, torrent clients, Instant Messengers, javascript-based sites, ό,τι βρείτε. Ανοίξτε κανα βίντεο τσατ και βάλτε και κανα εφεδάκι στο βίντεο. Α, και κανά network share δεν θα ήταν άσχημο.

Έσκασε ή ακόμα; Είναι αστραπιαία η απόκριση και ο δίσκος δουλεύει ΟΚ; Ναι ε; Μείνετε μόνο με 1GB RAM και ξαναπροσπαθήστε. Βάλτε πάνω μόνο την Radeon 9200 που βρίσκεται στο ντουλάπι παρατημένη και ξαναπροσπαθήστε. Τώρα βάλτε Vista, απεγκαταστήστε drivers, ξαναεγκαταστήστε τους. Εγκαταστήστε το OpenOffice.org, βάλτε και τα πατσάκια του, συλλαβισμό, κτλ. Μπείτε σε μερικές σελίδες και μιλήστε σε κάποιον στο MSN, τσεκάρετε και τα 9-10 e-mail accounts σας με το Outlook ή το Thunderbird. Αφήστε ανοιχτές τις εφαρμογές, μην κλέβετε! Το iTunes έσπασε; Αφήστε και ανοιχτό το antivirus παρακαλώ, δεν βλέπετε ότι διαμαρτύρεται το Κέντρο Ασφάλειας των Windows;
Το αντίστοιχο σε Mac 8 ετών δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα. 120 processes ανοιχτά και σφυρίζει αδιάφορα. Μόνο που έχω 512 MB RAM. ...και GeForce2 MX 32MB VRAM. ...και δίσκο ATA. Δεν είναι MacPro, μην τρελαινόμαστε, κιόλας, δεν έχω την απαίτηση να είναι γρήγορος σαν νεανίας ο γεράκος μου! Για τα 8 του χρόνια όμως, νομίζω ότι τα έβγαλε τα λεφτά του (και συνεχίζει!), περισσότερο κι από ένα σούπερ μπόμπα σπέσιαλ WinPC της μισής ηλικίας και των μισών χρημάτων.

Να το κάνω τί λοιπόν το σουπερ-ντουπερ χωρίς τροφοδοτικό i7 μηχάνημα; Για να μπορώ να τρέχω γρήγορα την πασιέντζα και να μην ανησυχώ ότι τα Windows φορτώνουν πολλά άχρηστα Services που "μου τρώνε πόρους"; Η μοναδική φορά που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου να εγκαθιστά καθαρό σύστημα, ήταν όταν πήγα από Panther σε Tiger και είπα να το κάνω με Clean Install, διατηρώντας τους Users μου ανέπαφους. Έχω το ίδιο μηχάνημα εδώ και 8 χρόνια, σε 24/7 λειτουργία, με ρεκόρ uptime 4 μηνών (χρειάστηκε update μετά και το έκοψε). Τολμάτε να κάνετε το ίδιο;
Χαρίστε μου το γρηγορότερο σύστημα που μπορείτε να φτιάξετε. Θα σας το χαρίσω πίσω, από την στιγμή που έχει Windows. Δεν είναι το υλικό του, είναι η σχέση με το λογισμικό και η εμπειρία που έχει ο χρήστης.

Είναι το gestalt. Τα επιμέρους κομμάτια δεν αποτελούν το σύνολο.

----------


## nikosl

Ωραίος. Αφού ασχολείσαι και με opensource, κάνε ένα compile στο OpenOffice, να γελάσουμε και μεις λίγο :Laughing: 

(για το τροφοδοτικό που λες και ξαναλές, το ξεχασα γιατί στο σύστημα που έστησα για μένα χρησιμοποίησα το παλιο.Η συνθεση ήταν αυτή που έχω εγώ.  Σου εβαλα όμως μετά και τροφοδοτικό για να μην παραπονιέσαι.)

----------


## haHa

> ...
> Ο υπολογιστής δεν είναι μόνο υλικό, δεν είναι κομπιουτεράκι τσέπης. Είναι σχέση υλικού και λογισμικού.


K απλως τα apple αποτυγχαινουν στο υλικο σε σχεση με ιδιου κοστους pc!
Tοσο απλα..


Κ μια ερωτηση τελευταια ξανα μπας κ δεν καταλαβα καλα:
το mac mini των 740 ευρω ειναι πραγματι πιο γρηγορο απο το τετραπυρηνο pc με 4gb ram οταν κανεις δουλεια  (πχ photoshop, video encoding-editing) ??

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σας προκαλώ να ανοίξετε 20, 30 εφαρμογές. Όχι το notepad και τον ναρκαλιευτή, εφαρμογές. Word, PS, iTunes να παίζει, κανα Thunderbird, torrent clients, Instant Messengers, javascript-based sites, ό,τι βρείτε. Ανοίξτε κανα βίντεο τσατ και βάλτε και κανα εφεδάκι στο βίντεο. Α, και κανά network share δεν θα ήταν άσχημο.


Καταλαβαινω οτι σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ενας iMac G5  3 ετων θα ζοριζεται λιγο ,σε σχεση με ενα διπυρηνο pc 3 χρονων που θα ηταν πολυ πιο ανετο κανοντας ολα αυτα..

Τα λες ολα αυτα σαν να ειναι κατι δυσκολα-σπανια, αλλα πιστεψε με word, email client, torrent client,instant messenger, javascript-based sites, audio players, network shares ειναι εφαρμογες που ειναι σχεδον ολη την ωρα ανοιχτα οταν καποιος εργαζεται στον υπολογιστη .
Αν τωρα η δουλεια του εχει να κανει με λιγο web development, photo editing κλπ, ειναι κ το PS ανοιχτο.

Κ για αυτο ακριβως τον λογο προτιμαει να δουλευει με ενα διπυρηνο pc 3 χρονων απο εναν μονοπυρηνο iMac G5  3 ετων ή ενα τετραπυρηνο pc απο ενα mac mini, γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι πολυ πιο γρηγορα.

----------


## sdikr

> Εν ολίγοις (μπα, μάλλον σεντονάκι βγαίνει ), από τη στιγμή που ένα οποιοδήποτε σύστημα με Windows ξεκινήσει να δουλεύει, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα φτάσει η στιγμή που θα φάει φορμάτ. Είναι απαραίτητο το antivirus, όχι στο manual αλλά στο αυτόματο, τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν εκεί έξω virii και όχι μόνο trojans-malware. .



το θέμα είναι απλό,   ακόμα και στα xp    αν μπεις  στο net  με  απλό λογαριασμό χρήστη  (και όχι admin )  δεν έχεις κανένα  πρόβλημα,   
Ακόμα  αν θέλεις να είσαι admin,   και αν απαντάς  σε όλα ναι  τότε  και στο osx  και σε όποιο αλλό λειτουργικό   θα έχεις πρόβλημα (ο πρώτος  virus  για  το osx   ζητουσε  ακριβώς  αυτό)

Προσωπικά  στον δικό μου υπολογιστή,  (αν και ομόλογω  τρέχω  antivirus)     τα τελευταία  8  χρόνια  είχα  μόνο  10  ενόχλησεις να μου λέει  βρήκα κάτι

----------


## DrEthernet

Macgiorgo μη σκας, οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι για να συνειδητοποιήσουν κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να τα ζήσουν πρώτα. Όσο και να προειδοποιήσεις ένα πιτσιρίκι για τη φλόγα, θα προσέχει αφού βάλει το χέρι του στη φωτιά και καεί. Επιπλέον κάποιοι έχουν φάει τα μάτια τους μπροστά στο PC ώστε να το ρυθμίσουν να λειτουργεί άψογα, κι έρχεσαι εσύ να τους πεις πως ότι ξέρουν κι όλος αυτός ο χρόνος πάνε χαμένα. Κι έπειτα, so much video so little time...

----------


## haHa

> Macgiorgo μη σκας, οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι για να συνειδητοποιήσουν κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να τα ζήσουν πρώτα.


Say no more!
Eδω μαθαμε οτι το mac mini ειναι πιο γρηγορο απο τετραπυρηνο pc ή οτι ο iMac G5 μονοπυρηνος ειναι πιο γρηγορος απο διπυρηνο pc ιδιας εποχης κ χρηματων.



Επισης μαθαμε οτι ενα ibook 5 ετων ειναι πιο αργο απο εναν iMac  σε reencoding(πολυ σωστο αυτο), αλλα με το που ειπαμε οτι το ibook ειναι πιο αργο απο αντιστοιχης εποχης λαπτοπ με cpu centrino, τοτε το ριξαμε οτι δεν χρειαζεται reencoding μιας κ συμφερει να τις ξανακατεβαζουμε τις ταινιες.
Mετα ακουσαμε οτι οι centrino δεν λενε κ πολλα στο photoshop, παρολο που ειναι πιο γρηγοροι απο τους αντιστοιχης εποχης g4.





> Προσωπικά στον δικό μου υπολογιστή, (αν και ομόλογω τρέχω antivirus) τα τελευταία 8 χρόνια είχα μόνο 10 ενόχλησεις να μου λέει βρήκα κάτι


Στο pc με τα windows εχω κ εγω antivirus.
Εχω off το real time protection κ απλα κανει automatic scanning μονο για τα αρχεια που κατεβαινουν (emails ή downloads) κ αυτα που ερχονται απο εξωτερικο usb κλπ.
Ετσι τρωει μηδαμινους πορους κ δεν υπαρχει κανενας αλλος τροπος να μπει ιος.

Εχω δεχθει καμμια 20αρια ενοχλησεις τα τελευταια χρονια απο κατι malware σε usb sticks κ κατι ιους σε υποπτα downloads  (keygens  κλπ )

Φυσικα ιο δεν εχω κολλησει.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Say no more!
> Eδω μαθαμε οτι το mac mini ειναι πιο γρηγορο απο τετραπυρηνο pc ή οτι ο iMac G5 μονοπυρηνος ειναι πιο γρηγορος απο διπυρηνο pc ιδιας εποχης κ χρηματων.


Αν αυτό συγκράτησες απ' όλη την κουβέντα λυπάμαι για την πάρτη μου που ασχολήθηκα τόση ώρα αντί να ρεντάρω...

----------


## haHa

Γενικοτερα υπαρχουν χιλιοι λογοι για να πας σε mac, αλλα οχι να ακουμε οτι οι επιδοσεις κ η αντοχη στο χρονο(συνδυασμος επιδοσεων,τιμης κλπ) ειναι τα προτερηματα τους ..

----------


## nikosl

Μα ρε συ dr Ethernet, δεν μας λές ότι προτιμάς τα mac γιατί είναι πιο απλά-ωραία κτλ κτλ. Αυτό θα το δεχόμουν με τη μία.

Προσπαθείτε να μας πείσετε ότι με ένα imac των 1400€ ότι θα βγάζετε περισσότερη δουλειά από ένα pc των 1400€  :Vava: 
Και εμείς λέμε το εξής απλό: πώς ένα μηχάνημα 3φορές βραδυτερο (με στοιχεία, όχι υποθέσεις) είναι πιο παραγωγικό?
Και ο macgiorgosgr απαντάει πως έχει bluetooth 

Πώς να συζητήσουμε σοβαρά λοιπόν?

----------


## DrEthernet

> Καταληγοντας,υπαρχουν χιλιοι λογοι για να πας σε mac, αλλα οχι να ακουμε οτι οι επιδοσεις κ η αντοχη στο χρονο(συνδυασμος επιδοσεων,τιμης κλπ) ειναι τα προτερηματα τους ..


Καλά, εμείς που το ζούμε χρόνια θα το κρατήσουμε μυστικό. Μη σας χαλάσουμε την Κυριακή.

----------


## haHa

> Καλά, εμείς που το ζούμε χρόνια θα το κρατήσουμε μυστικό. Μη σας χαλάσουμε την Κυριακή.


Καποιος θα ελεγε οτι τελειωσαν τα επιχειρηματα..

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κ μια ερωτηση τελευταια ξανα μπας κ δεν καταλαβα καλα:
θεωρειτε οτι το mac mini των 740 ευρω ειναι πραγματι πιο γρηγορο κ με μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στο χρονο απο το τετραπυρηνο pc με 4gb ram οταν κανεις δουλεια  (πχ photoshop, video encoding-editing) ??

Κ γενικοτερα για ολες αυτες τις περιπτωσεις:



Eπιδοσεις κ αντοχη στο χρονο. Τι ειναι καλυτερο?

*α)* iMac g5 ή διπυρηνο pc με raid σκληρους για ασφαλεια ιδιας εποχης?
*β)* iBook g4 αρχες 2004 ή centrino 1.6GHz αρχες 2004? (ηδη μου εχεις απαντησει οτι ειναι πιο γρηγορος ο centrino κ θα τρεχει πιο γρηγορα πχ το photoshop)
*γ)* iMac 20" τωρινος 1350 ευρω ή τετραπυρηνο pc με 8gb ram, 24" οθονη με σοβαρο pva panel, raid σκληρους ?
*δ)* iMac 20" τωρινος 1350 ευρω ή διπυρηνο pc με 4gb ram 22" οθονη των 800 ευρω (600 ευρω +200 η οθονη) κ μετα απο 3 χρονια αγορα καινουριου μηχανηματος με τα υπολοιπα 550 που σου περισσεψαν?
*ε)* Mac mini 750 ευρω με mobile cpu στα 2.0GHz , 1GB Ram, αστεια καρτα γραφικων intel 950 ή τετραπυρηνο pc με 4gb ram, αξιοπρεπη καρτα γραφικων?

K δεν υπολογιζουμε κ το θεμα της εγγυησης, που η apple δινει μονο 1 χρονο.

----------


## riotshield

δεν ξερω τι λέτε, αλλα την έχω μεγαλύτερη.  :Whistle:

----------


## haHa

> δεν ξερω τι λέτε, αλλα την έχω μεγαλύτερη.



Δεν εχεις δει της ξαδερφης μου για αυτο το λες!  :Razz:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> K απλως τα apple αποτυγχαινουν στο υλικο σε σχεση με ιδιου κοστους pc!
> Tοσο απλα..
> 
> 
> Κ μια ερωτηση τελευταια ξανα μπας κ δεν καταλαβα καλα:
> το mac mini των 740 ευρω ειναι πραγματι πιο γρηγορο απο το τετραπυρηνο pc με 4gb ram οταν κανεις δουλεια  (πχ photoshop, video encoding-editing) ??
> 
> ........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ...


Πέφτεις λοιπόν πάλι στο ίδιο τριπ. Άσε τα Windows ανοιχτά 24/7, μην κάνεις φορμάτ επί ένα χρόνο, βάλε ό,τι θέλεις από προγράμματα και μην καθαρίσεις ποτέ registry. Άσε τα προγράμματά σου ανοιχτά και βάλε 1GB RAM, όσο το mini. Ποιο θα είναι πιο γρήγορο μετά από μερικές μέρες συνεχούς λειτουργίας; Ποιο θα είναι πιο γρήγορο μετά από ένα χρόνο; Δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι μιλάω για το σύνολο, όχι για το χ πρόγραμμα που φόρτωσα στην μνήμη τώρα και μου τρέχει ωραιότατα σαν το αφήσω μοναχό του. Αν θες να το δούμε συγκεκριμένα, το mini όταν θα κάνει backup με Time Machine θα είναι γρηγορότερο από το ghost που θα κάνεις στα Windows. Όταν θα ψάξεις για "HisAwesomenessArtist" ή "OperaGenre" μέσα στον ορυμαγδό από τα .mp3/.m4p, θα είναι πιο γρήγορο από το αντίστοιχο Windows meta info indexing service. Όταν θα κάνεις encoding μια ταινία, θα βγεις γρηγορότερος, ο χρονισμός και οι πολλαπλοί πυρήνες θα παίξουν τον ρόλο τους. Όταν όμως θα θες να βάλεις GIMP ή PS και αγκομαχάει γιατί σκίζεται στο memory paging, θα τα κλείσεις όλα για να ησυχάσεις και να τρέξει όπως θες. Ε, αυτό το πράγμα δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ σε οποιοδήποτε Mac έχει περάσει από τα χέρια μου, δεν υπήρξε ποτέ η ανάγκη. Το έχω δει να συμβαίνει όμως σε όλα τα Windows μηχανήματα, όσο γρήγορο κι αν είναι το υλικό τους. Άπαξ και τραβήξεις το καζανάκι, τα πήρε όλα ο χείμαρος, που έλεγε κι ο Κλυν.
Η μεγάλη διαφορά είναι ότι ο μονοπύρηνος G5 που λες θα βρει έναν καινούργιο εαυτό με το Leopard, ενώ το 3χρονο διπύρηνο θα χρειαστεί μια αναβαθμισούλα μόνο και μόνο για να μπορέσει να τρέξει τα Vista Ultimate. Κι αφού βάλουμε και τα Vista, πάμε για καινούργιους οδηγούς για τα πάντα, έτσι να έχουμε κάτι να κάνουμε και να νιώθουμε ότι ο υπολογιστής μας έχει ανάγκη για να του δώσουμε αυτά που χρειάζεται. Μετά κι ένα Service Pack, για να ξέρουμε ότι η M$ μας σκέφτεται και δεν αφήνει έτσι τον υπολογιστή μας, τον κάνει όλο και πιο αργό σε κάθε αναβάθμιση.




> Ωραίος. Αφού ασχολείσαι και με opensource, κάνε ένα compile στο OpenOffice, να γελάσουμε και μεις λίγο
> 
> (για το τροφοδοτικό που λες και ξαναλές, το ξεχασα γιατί στο σύστημα που έστησα για μένα χρησιμοποίησα το παλιο.Η συνθεση ήταν αυτή που έχω εγώ.  Σου εβαλα όμως μετά και τροφοδοτικό για να μην παραπονιέσαι.)


Δεν ξέρω για τον χρόνο του compile σε G4. Compile κάνει το gentoo κι όχι το Mac. Στο Mac χρησιμοποιώ binaries. Ακόμα κι έτσι όμως, θες να συγκρίνουμε με PIII της εποχής του; Δεν νομίζω. Ή θες να δούμε πόσο γρήγορα γίνεται μέσω distcc σε XCode το compiling που λες, ενεργοποιώντας απλά ένα preference;




> το θέμα είναι απλό,   ακόμα και στα xp    αν μπεις  στο net  με  απλό λογαριασμό χρήστη  (και όχι admin )  δεν έχεις κανένα  πρόβλημα,   
> Ακόμα  αν θέλεις να είσαι admin,   και αν απαντάς  σε όλα ναι  τότε  και στο osx  και σε όποιο αλλό λειτουργικό   θα έχεις πρόβλημα (ο πρώτος  virus  για  το osx   ζητουσε  ακριβώς  αυτό)
> 
> Προσωπικά  στον δικό μου υπολογιστή,  (αν και ομόλογω  τρέχω  antivirus)     τα τελευταία  8  χρόνια  είχα  μόνο  10  ενόχλησεις να μου λέει  βρήκα κάτι


Δεν υπάρχει virus στον Mac. Trojans και malware ναι, καθαρός ιός με την πλήρη έννοια, όχι. Για τα trojans ευθύνεται ο χρήστης, όχι το σύστημα. Στα 14+ χρόνια που έχω Mac είχα ένα worm επί εποχής MacOS 8.5. Από το 2000 και μετά δεν έχω antivirus. Αντίθετα, στο γραφείο όταν σερνόταν η DSL ήταν υπεύθυνο το Windows PC που δεν είχε antivirus και είχε γίνει ωραιότατο bot.

DrEthernet, δεν περιμένω να αλλάξουν μυαλά. Κουβέντα να γίνεται. Εγώ έχω δει τον τυπά να φωνάζει, όχι να λέει, να φωνάζει στην Infosystem 2003 "βρήκα το φως μου" όταν είδε για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή του MacOS σε iBook G4. Από κει και πέρα, όλα τα άλλα είναι για να έχουμε να λέμε. Ας πούμε λοιπόν, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

........Auto merged post: macgiorgosgr πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Α, ναι, και μια διόρθωση. Το RAID δεν παρέχει ασφάλεια. Το RAID 1 δίνει χρόνο σε περίπτωση αστοχίας δίσκου, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσεις να αντικαταστήσεις τον καμένο χωρίς να χρειάζεται να φορτώσεις από backup και χωρίς να χάσεις χρόνο σβήνοντας το σύστημα. Κινδυνεύεις το ίδιο από ένα τυχαίο delete, από ένα corrupted file system. Δεν καταργεί την ανάγκη τουbackup. Έχω RAID 1 στον G4 που είπαμε…

----------


## giorgos_k

> Στο MacOS δεν συνιστάται η χρήση antivirus, κάνεις λάθος. Η Apple απέσυρε την σχετική σελίδα από το site της από τον προηγούμενο Νοέμβρη, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Τώρα, αν εσύ πηγαίνεις κόντρα στην κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία του α-λειτουργικού σου συστήματος και θεωρείς ότι δεν χρειάζεσαι antivirus, ή είσαι ο μέγας γκουρού της πληροφορικής μάλλον ή απλά χρησιμοποιείς τον υπολογιστή σου κανά μισάωρο το μήνα ή απλά έχεις μετατραπεί προ πολλού σε μέρος botnet και δεν το έχεις πάρει είδηση. Από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που στήνεις σύστημα που δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει χωρίς τρφοδοτικό, τότε τί πρέπει να υποθέσουμε; 
> 
> Εν ολίγοις (μπα, μάλλον σεντονάκι βγαίνει ), από τη στιγμή που ένα οποιοδήποτε σύστημα με Windows ξεκινήσει να δουλεύει, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα φτάσει η στιγμή που θα φάει φορμάτ. Είναι απαραίτητο το antivirus, όχι στο manual αλλά στο αυτόματο, τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν εκεί έξω virii και όχι μόνο trojans-malware. Αρκεί απλά να κάνεις μερικά updates για να καταλάβεις ότι το σύστημά σου γίνεται πιο αργό, ή να ακούσεις τον δίσκο να λειτουργεί ακατάπαυστα διαβάζοντας/γράφοντας για να καταλάβεις ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτό το πράγμα. Πραγματικά τρόμαξα όταν έβαλα τα δωρεάν Windows του MSDN μέσω Parallels και άκουσα να υποφέρει ο δίσκος με τις κεφαλές του να παίζουν συνεχώς.
> Οι διπλάσιες αποδόσεις απλά δεν υφίστανται. Μπορώ να σου δείξω μια λειτουργία που ο G4 είναι πιο γρήγορος από τον οποιοδήποτε Intel, όπως είναι γρηγορότερα κάποια φίλτρα του PS σε συγκεκριμένες πλατφόρμες όπου έχει γίνει το optimization. Διπλός G4 στα 1.42 ήταν γρηγορότερος στο boot από διπλό G5 στα 1.8, ελλείψει Altivec στον G5 και επί εποχής Tiger, όπου το optimization στα 64-bit ήταν ελάχιστο. Όταν θα ψάξω πχ. για ένα συγκεκριμένο mp3 ή αρχείο με κείμενο, θα περιμένω ίσως 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα σε δίσκο των 120GB, μέσω Spotlight. Αν περιμένω σε Windows, πόσο θα κάνει;
> 
> Δεν θέλω ούτε να ψάχνω για drivers, ούτε να ανησυχώ αν συνεργάζεται το τάδε chipset με το δείνα GPU, ούτε να σέρνεται το σύστημά μου μετά από update, εγκατάσταση, ούτε να πρέπει να καθαρίσω registry, ούτε να πειράξω jumpers, ούτε να χρειάζεται να πάρω κάρτα γραφικών για να τρέξω απλά ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα. Έλεος, DirectX 10 για μερικά φρου φρου, τη στιγμή που έχω QuartzExtreme σε GeForce2 MX στον Mac; Τη στιγμή που ο Η/Υ πρέπει να είναι εργαλείο που να μας ωθεί μπροστά, εγώ πρέπει να κάθομαι με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια και να μην δοκιμάσω το τάδε πρόγραμμα επειδή θα μου κάνει το PC "φουσκωμένο"; Για ποιο λόγο δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ defragment στο Mac, ενώ η MS έχει ενσωματωμένο εργαλείο defragmentation; Κάτι δεν πάει καλά, δεν το πιάνετε;
> Σας προκαλώ να ανοίξετε 20, 30 εφαρμογές. Όχι το notepad και τον ναρκαλιευτή, εφαρμογές. Word, PS, iTunes να παίζει, κανα Thunderbird, torrent clients, Instant Messengers, javascript-based sites, ό,τι βρείτε. Ανοίξτε κανα βίντεο τσατ και βάλτε και κανα εφεδάκι στο βίντεο. Α, και κανά network share δεν θα ήταν άσχημο.
> 
> Έσκασε ή ακόμα; Είναι αστραπιαία η απόκριση και ο δίσκος δουλεύει ΟΚ; Ναι ε; Μείνετε μόνο με 1GB RAM και ξαναπροσπαθήστε. Βάλτε πάνω μόνο την Radeon 9200 που βρίσκεται στο ντουλάπι παρατημένη και ξαναπροσπαθήστε. Τώρα βάλτε Vista, απεγκαταστήστε drivers, ξαναεγκαταστήστε τους. Εγκαταστήστε το OpenOffice.org, βάλτε και τα πατσάκια του, συλλαβισμό, κτλ. Μπείτε σε μερικές σελίδες και μιλήστε σε κάποιον στο MSN, τσεκάρετε και τα 9-10 e-mail accounts σας με το Outlook ή το Thunderbird. Αφήστε ανοιχτές τις εφαρμογές, μην κλέβετε! Το iTunes έσπασε; Αφήστε και ανοιχτό το antivirus παρακαλώ, δεν βλέπετε ότι διαμαρτύρεται το Κέντρο Ασφάλειας των Windows;
> ...


Αυτό το post το πήρε το μάτι σας haHa, nikosl ?  Κανείς δεν είπε οτι τα 2gb ram είναι περισσότερα ή προτιμότερα απο τα 4. Η εμπειρία που μας προσφέρουν οι mac υπολογιστές μας είναι αυτή που πρέπει να συγκριθεί με την αντίστοιχη των pc. Πόσα rendering την ημέρα θα κάνω για να χάσω χρόνο απτο αργό με λιγότερη εγγύηση κ αντοχή στο χρόνο mac μου? Πόσες @##$#@ θα ρίξω όταν πεταχτεί ενα μπαλονάκι απτο security center τη στιγμή που αναρωτιέμαι γιατι με χώρισε η κοπέλα μου? Δεν βγάλαμε ούτε εγώ ούτε ο macgiorgos ή ο DrE το ρητό Once you go mac, you  never go back (πιστεύω... :Razz: ). Δεν είναι τυχαίο που η Apple έχει fanboys αντίστοιχους rock συγκροτήματος. Δε νομίζω η Microsoft να χαίρει τέτοιας αγάπης, ούτε οι asus, acer, dfi, msi, toshiba,ξέρετε τη συνέχεια. Υπάρχουν λόγοι που επιλέξαμε mac που αδεινατείτε να καταλάβετε, τουλάχιστον ή διερευνήστε τους ή σεβαστείτε τους  :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

> .. Υπάρχουν λόγοι που επιλέξαμε mac που αδεινατείτε να καταλάβετε, τουλάχιστον ή διερευνήστε τους ή σεβαστείτε τους


Φιλε μου συμφωνω μαζι σου! (το εχω γραψει κ πιο πανω) :One thumb up:  
Υπαρχουν χιλιοι λογοι για να επιλεξεις mac,αλλα οχι να ακουμε κ για καλυτερες επιδοσεις ή αντοχη στο χρονο σε σχεση με pc ιδιων χρηματων.

----------


## nikosl

Ναι ρε παιδί μου δεν μπορώ να σε κατακρίνω που τα προτιμάς. Μπορεί να σου αρέσει η ελλειψη καλωδίων. ΔΕΚΤΟ!

Αλλά όταν θα θέλεις να κάνεις αριθμητική ανάλυση με mathematica ή fortran και στο imac των 1400€ θα πάρει 4ώρες και ένα pc πάλι των 1400 ευρώ θα τελειώσει σε 40 λεπτά, αυτή είναι διαφορά. Πώς να το κάνουμε δλδ?

----------


## haHa

> Πέφτεις λοιπόν πάλι στο ίδιο τριπ. Άσε τα Windows ανοιχτά 24/7, μην κάνεις φορμάτ επί ένα χρόνο, βάλε ό,τι θέλεις από προγράμματα και μην καθαρίσεις ποτέ registry. Άσε τα προγράμματά σου ανοιχτά και βάλε 1GB RAM, όσο το mini. Ποιο θα είναι πιο γρήγορο μετά από μερικές μέρες συνεχούς λειτουργίας; Ποιο θα είναι πιο γρήγορο μετά από ένα χρόνο; Δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι μιλάω για το σύνολο, όχι για το χ πρόγραμμα που φόρτωσα στην μνήμη τώρα και μου τρέχει ωραιότατα σαν το αφήσω μοναχό του. Αν θες να το δούμε συγκεκριμένα, το mini όταν θα κάνει backup με Time Machine θα είναι γρηγορότερο από το ghost που θα κάνεις στα Windows. Όταν θα ψάξεις για "HisAwesomenessArtist" ή "OperaGenre" μέσα στον ορυμαγδό από τα .mp3/.m4p, θα είναι πιο γρήγορο από το αντίστοιχο Windows meta info indexing service. Όταν θα κάνεις encoding μια ταινία, θα βγεις γρηγορότερος, ο χρονισμός και οι πολλαπλοί πυρήνες θα παίξουν τον ρόλο τους. Όταν όμως θα θες να βάλεις GIMP ή PS και αγκομαχάει γιατί σκίζεται στο memory paging, θα τα κλείσεις όλα για να ησυχάσεις και να τρέξει όπως θες. Ε, αυτό το πράγμα δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ σε οποιοδήποτε Mac έχει περάσει από τα χέρια μου, δεν υπήρξε ποτέ η ανάγκη. Το έχω δει να συμβαίνει όμως σε όλα τα Windows μηχανήματα, όσο γρήγορο κι αν είναι το υλικό τους. Άπαξ και τραβήξεις το καζανάκι, τα πήρε όλα ο χείμαρος, που έλεγε κι ο Κλυν.
> Η μεγάλη διαφορά είναι ότι ο μονοπύρηνος G5 που λες θα βρει έναν καινούργιο εαυτό με το Leopard, ενώ το 3χρονο διπύρηνο θα χρειαστεί μια αναβαθμισούλα μόνο και μόνο για να μπορέσει να τρέξει τα Vista Ultimate. Κι αφού βάλουμε και τα Vista, πάμε για καινούργιους οδηγούς για τα πάντα, έτσι να έχουμε κάτι να κάνουμε και να νιώθουμε ότι ο υπολογιστής μας έχει ανάγκη για να του δώσουμε αυτά που χρειάζεται. Μετά κι ένα Service Pack, για να ξέρουμε ότι η M$ μας σκέφτεται και δεν αφήνει έτσι τον υπολογιστή μας, τον κάνει όλο και πιο αργό σε κάθε αναβάθμιση.


Το ποσες ανακριβειες εγραψες σε ενα ποστ δε λεγεται..
(Ο  DrEthernet εχει δηλωσει τουλαχιστον οτι απλα δεν μπορει να δουλεψει σε windows κ για αυτο παντα θα προτιμαει mac μηχανηματα ακομα κ αν ειναι 1000 ευρω ακριβοτερα ή πιο αργα.
Δεν γραφει ανακριβειες οπως εσυ, ουτε προσπαθει να πεισει καποιον οτι το mac mini ειναι πιο γρηγορο απο ενα τετραπυρηνο pc.)

Ενδεικτικα θα αναφερω οτι ο iMac μονοπυρηνος G5 θα ειναι πιο αργος απο ενα διπυρηνο pc ιδιας εποχης τοσο σε photoshop οσο κ σε video encoding ακομα κ με ανοιχτα αλλα προγραμματα οπως λες.(τι βαλεις leopard/vista , τι οχι)

Τωρα αν εσυ θελεις να του αφαιρεις ram του pc μπας κ πεσει στις επιδοσεις του iMac, εισαι ελευθερος να το κανεις.

Aυτο ομως δεν θα αλλαξει το *γεγονος* οτι το διπυρηνο pc θα ειναι πιο γρηγορο απο τον μονοπυρηνο  iMac G5 , ειδικα σε multitasking .

Το ιδιο ακριβως ισχυει κ για αυτην την περιπτωση:
iMac 20" τωρινος 1350 ευρω ή διπυρηνο pc με 4gb ram 22" οθονη των 800 ευρω (600 ευρω +200 η οθονη) κ μετα απο 3 χρονια αγορα καινουριου μηχανηματος με τα υπολοιπα 550 που σου περισσεψαν..

----------


## riotshield

κολλημένοι με τη μπάλα...

----------


## haHa

Ειπαμε , οταν τελειωνουν τα επιχειρηματα, μερικοι το ριχνουν στην.... μπαλα!  :ROFL: 
Οσο μπορει ο καθενας..

----------


## fon

Off Topic


		Τόσες σελίδες μπουρου-μπουρου, 3 λέξεις μου έμειναν: www, ifixit, com  :One thumb up: 

Αν όμως το βασικότερο πρόβλημα είναι η τιμή των Μacηδων, υπάρχει και φτηνή λύση  :Wink:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Ανακρίβειες δεν γράφω, πρόσεξε σε παρακαλώ. Γράφω πολύ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, για την αντοχή ενός υπολογιστή με συγκεκριμένο λειτουργικό ή α-λειτουργικό σύστημα, για την ανάγκη του format, του antivirus, την δυνατότητα χρήσης του υπολογιστή σου με το τελευταίο λειτουργικό χωρίς αναβάθμιση, τις λιγότερες απαιτήσεις και την εκτίναξη σε απόκριση ενός παλαιού συστήματος με καινούργιο λειτουργικό, το πόσο γρήγορο θα είναι αυτό μετά από μερικές μέρες συνεχούς λειτουργίας. Είναι πράγματα που τα έχω δει να συμβαίνουν πλειστάκις. Συνεχίζεις να κάνεις γαργάρα ότι έχει να κάνει με τις θεμελιώδεις ατέλειες των Windows.

----------


## nikosl

Και εγώ εδώ δίπλα μου έχω τον p4@2.6 με 1gb ddr1 με windows 7 beta και πάει πιο γρήγορα αποτι πήγαινε με xp. Μιλάμε για μηχάνημα 6ετίας.

----------


## riotshield

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τόσες σελίδες μπουρου-μπουρου, 3 λέξεις μου έμειναν: www, ifixit, com 
> 
> Αν όμως το βασικότερο πρόβλημα είναι η τιμή των Μacηδων, υπάρχει και φτηνή λύση


σωστός  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

> Ανακρίβειες δεν γράφω, πρόσεξε σε παρακαλώ. Γράφω πολύ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, για την αντοχή ενός υπολογιστή με συγκεκριμένο λειτουργικό ή α-λειτουργικό σύστημα, για την ανάγκη του format, του antivirus, την δυνατότητα χρήσης του υπολογιστή σου με το τελευταίο λειτουργικό χωρίς αναβάθμιση, τις λιγότερες απαιτήσεις και την εκτίναξη σε απόκριση ενός παλαιού συστήματος με καινούργιο λειτουργικό, το πόσο γρήγορο θα είναι αυτό μετά από μερικές μέρες συνεχούς λειτουργίας. Είναι πράγματα που τα έχω δει να συμβαίνουν πλειστάκις. Συνεχίζεις να κάνεις γαργάρα ότι έχει να κάνει με τις θεμελιώδεις ατέλειες των Windows.


Δυστυχως εγραψες πολλες ανακριβειες..
Τι οτι οτι θα ειναι πιο γρηγορο το backup του TM με εναν σκληρο 5400 στροφων με 30mb/sec transfer rate του mac mini  απο οτι με εναν 7200 με 100mb/sec transfer rate του τετραπυρηνου pc, τι οτι θα ειναι πιο γρηγορο το search ενος τραγουδιου, τι για drivers κλπ.



Η γαργαρα ειναι νομιζω η ειδικοτητα σου..
Ακομα δεν εχουμε μαθει πιο ειναι πιο γρηγορο σε PS κ video encoding κ multitasking:
mac mini ή τετραπυρηνο pc ιδιων χρηματων?
(εστω ρε παιδι μου οτι αυτη ειναι η δουλεια σου , το photo/video editing κ θελεις οτι πιο γρηγορο για αυτα τα χρηματα ~800 ευρω, γιατι τοσα εχεις να διαθεσεις)

----------


## nikosl

Οι τιμές είναι λάθος εξαρχής. Τα imac είναι υπερτιμημένα κατα 400-500€ και γι αυτό δεν πουλάνε. Αν είχανε σωστές τιμές θα κανανε και πωλήσεις.

----------


## riotshield

συντομα θα βγουν καινουρια παντως, φανταζουν πολλα γιατι ειναι σχετικα παλια

----------


## haHa

Εχουν ομως αλλο form factor.. Απλα τον περισσοτερο κοσμο δεν τον πολυενδιαφερει αυτο για το desktop του . Προτιμαει να δωσει τα μισα σχεδον χρηματα για ιδιες επιδοσεις ή τα ιδια χρηματα για πολυ καλυτερες.

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> συντομα θα βγουν καινουρια παντως, φανταζουν πολλα γιατι ειναι σχετικα παλια


Σωστος! 
Αλλο κουσουρι κι αυτο να μενουν ιδιες οι τιμες για ενα χρονο .

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Δυστυχως εγραψες πολλες ανακριβειες..
> Τι οτι οτι θα ειναι πιο γρηγορο το backup του TM με εναν σκληρο 5400 στροφων με 30mb/sec transfer rate του mac mini  απο οτι με εναν 7200 με 100mb/sec transfer rate του τετραπυρηνου pc, τι οτι θα ειναι πιο γρηγορο το search ενος τραγουδιου, τι για drivers κλπ.
> 
> 
> 
> Η γαργαρα ειναι νομιζω η ειδικοτητα σου..
> Ακομα δεν εχουμε μαθει πιο ειναι πιο γρηγορο σε PS κ video encoding κ multitasking:
> mac mini ή τετραπυρηνο pc ιδιων χρηματων?
> (εστω ρε παιδι μου οτι αυτη ειναι η δουλεια σου , το photo/video editing κ θελεις οτι πιο γρηγορο για αυτα τα χρηματα ~800 ευρω, γιατι τοσα εχεις να διαθεσεις)


Κι όμως τις ανακρίβειες τις γράφεις εσύ. Έγραψα συγκεκριμένα ότι όταν το TM θα κάνει backup, το mini θα είναι γρηγορότερο από ότι όταν το Windows PC θα κάνει ghost. Οι ταχύτητες των δίσκων μετριούνται σε μεγαμπιτ; Μήπως εννοείς MB; Μήπως γράφεις ανακρίβειες; Για να καταλάβω τώρα, ποιο συγκρίνουμε, το mini των 3 ετών με το PC το τωρινό; Γιατί δίσκο με πραγματικό 100MB/sec transfer rate @7200 rpm δεν είχε τύχει να δω πριν 3 χρόνια.
Ναι, το mini θα είναι γρηγορότερο σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις που έγραψα. Όπως θα είναι πιο γρήγορο το PC όταν θα φάει φορμάτ και θα κάνει μια δουλιά ή θα "κάνει δουλιά". Μετά από ένα χρόνο συνεχούς λειτουργίας, το Win PC θα έχει φάει τα μούτρα του, ενώ το mini θα συνεχίζει όπως ήξερε. Αυτό γράφω. Αν τώρα, τα διάφορα registry cleaner, optimization methods και άλλα τέτοια που υπάρχουν εδώ και καιρό, δεν έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης, τότε πάω πάσο, είναι το καλύτερο λειτουργικό.

Αν είναι η δουλιά μου το photo/video editing, θα πάρω ένα MacPro και τελείωσε η υπόθεση. Θα έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο. Κι αν έχω τα φράγκα θα πάρω κι ένα 8πυρηνο κι άντε βρες μου μηχάνημα με διπλό τετραπύρηνο με Windows που να το πατάει. Ε, τί θέλουμε, κόντρες;  :Smile: 

nikosl, οι iMac πουλάνε, όπως γενικά η Apple πουλάει. Δες πόσο αυξήθηκε το μερίδιο αγοράς της τα τελευταία χρόνια...

----------


## haHa

Η ελλειψη επιχειρηματων κ αποδειξεων οδηγει δυστυχως σε τετοιες δηλωσεις:




> Κι όμως τις ανακρίβειες τις γράφεις εσύ. Έγραψα συγκεκριμένα ότι όταν το TM θα κάνει backup, το mini θα είναι γρηγορότερο από ότι όταν το Windows PC θα κάνει ghost. Οι ταχύτητες των δίσκων μετριούνται σε μεγαμπιτ; Μήπως εννοείς MB; Μήπως γράφεις ανακρίβειες;


Ο φιλος macgiorgosgr  γραφει οτι λεω ανακριβειες επειδη εγραψα mb/sec (με μικρο b, που παραπεμπει σε megabit) αντι για MB/sec (με κεφαλαιο B, που παραπεμπει σε Megabyte).
Δεν του περασε απο το μυαλο οτι το εγραψα ετσι απο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα, οπως πχ ο ιδιος εγραψε καταλαθως(πραγμα απολυτα κατανοητο) την δουλεια με "ι" 



> Αν είναι η *δουλιά* μου το photo/...



Ειπαμε , ο καθενας με οτι επιχειρηματα μπορει..
Του macgiorgosgr τα επιχειρηματα φθανουν μεχρι το επιπεδο να κατηγορει τον αλλον οτι λεει ανακριβειες επειδη εγραψε απο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα το MB/sec με μικρο "b".





> Για να καταλάβω τώρα, ποιο συγκρίνουμε, το mini των 3 ετών με το PC το τωρινό; Γιατί δίσκο με πραγματικό 100MB/sec transfer rate @7200 rpm δεν είχε τύχει να δω πριν 3 χρόνια.


Φιλε macgiorgosgr, εσυ εδω μας ειπες να συγκρινουμε το mac mini με αντιστοιχων χρηματων pc. (εγραψες: "Εφόσον λοιπόν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η μορφή, σύγκρινε με Mac mini. Πόσο θα κρατήσει το φτηνό μινάκι και πόσο το PC των ίδιων χρημάτων;")

Ε λοιπον, θα σε πληροφορησω οτι το τετραπυρηνο pc  των 800 ευρω θα εχει σκληρο δισκο με 100MB/sec transfer rate @7200 rpm, οταν το mac mini θα εχει σκληρο με transfer rate  γυρω στο 30MB/sec.
Τωρα πως το mac mini θα κανει γρηγοροτερο backup ή θα ειναι πιο γρηγορο την ωρα του backup μονο εσυ το γνωριζεις. (επαναλαμβανω για να μην ξεχνιομαστε οτι εκτος απο την χαωδη διαφορα στον σκληρο δισκο, εχουμε στο mac mini μια mobile cpu διπυρηνη στα 2.0GHz , ενω στο pc εχουμε κανονικη cpu τετραπυρηνη στα 2.33GHz)



A κ για οποιον δεν το καταλαβε, αν κανετε photo/video editing μην πεταξετε τα λεφτα σας κ παρετε κανα τετραπυρηνο pc με 800 ευρω.
Ενα ταπεινο mac mini των ιδιων χρηματων θα βγαζει περισσσοτερη δουλεια, θα ειναι καλυτερο στο multitasking, πιο γρηγορο σε PS /video editing!  :ROFL:

----------


## kadronarxis

Πετάω λευκή σημαία στο ρινγκ. Ποιος νικάει μέχρι στιγμής;

Μαζέψτε λίγο τα άσχετα μηνύματα γιατί θα διαγραφούν.
Παρακαλώ, ontopic.

άντε γερά.

ΥΓ: η οθόνη του iMac έχει πραγματικό contrast 800:1 τη στιγμή που κάποιες άλλες οθόνες διαφημίζουν την δυναμική αντίθεση (30000000:1) γιατί ντρέπονται να διαφημίσουν την πραγματική ή αλλιώς τυπική. Ας το έχουμε αυτό υπόψην.

ΥΓ: το thread αναφέρει macbook. Πάλι τα μπλέξατε.

----------


## haHa

> ...
> 
> ΥΓ: η οθόνη του iMac έχει πραγματικό contrast 800:1 τη στιγμή που κάποιες άλλες οθόνες διαφημίζουν την δυναμική αντίθεση (30000000:1) γιατί ντρέπονται να διαφημίσουν την πραγματική ή αλλιώς τυπική. Ας το έχουμε αυτό υπόψην.


Η οποια πραγματικη των αλλων οθονων ειναι συνηθως ιση ή μεγαλυτερη του iMac 20" που ειναι ενα μηχανημα των 1050 ευρω ή των 1350 ευρω κ εχει οθονη των 150 ευρω.. (μια φθηνη lg 20" με tn panel φοραει)

Ενδεικτικα αναφερω οτι μπορεις να βρεις ιδια ή ελαχιστα καλυτερη οθονη απο αυτην του iMac , με σοβαροτερη εγγυηση(3 χρονια κ 0 πιξελ εγγυηση) , να ειναι κ μεγαλυτερη (πχ 22") στα 200 ευρω περιπου..

----------


## ntrim

Αμάν βρε παιδιά, το άφησα χθες στις 3 σελίδες...  :Smile:

----------


## kadronarxis

haha, βάλε μια οθόνη ως εξωτερική στον imac (ναι αυτήν των 150 ευρώ), και μετά τα συζητάμε ως προς αντίθεση(γιατί το τεστ αυτό το έχω κάνει).

Οι iMacs θα αλλάξουν μέσα στο Φλεβάρη, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, οπότε το να συζητάμε για iMac νομίζω δεν παλεύεται με τίποτα.

Και κάτι άλλο: ρε συ haha, σε ξέρω για πιο λεβέντη. Βρήκες σκοτωμένη την apple με τα παλιά macmini και imacs, και χτυπάς (ενώ γνωρίζεις ότι θα αλλάξουν); είσαι ωραίος.

----------


## nikosl

ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΒΗΣΕΙΣ? 

Εδώ διαβάσαμε τα ανήκουστα. Διαβάσαμε για mac mini που πατανε κατω τους i7, διαβάσαμε για imac που είναι πιο παραγωγικοί από 3 φορές γρηγορότερα συστήματα, διαβάσαμε ότι οι pc users περνάνε τη ζωή τους κάνοντας φορμάτ και scan κτλ κτλ.

Αμαρτία το θεό να σβήσεις τέτοιες δηλώσεις. Στην χειρότερη μετέφερε τες στο fun section.

----------


## bail77

Να μη ξεχνάμε ότι μέσα στις τιμές των mac πληρώνουμε ένα original λειτουργικό και  το iLife τα οποία περνάνε στις τιμές των mac , επίσης πληρώνουμε μια μελέτη που κάνουνε οι μηχανικοί τις apple για καταφέρουνε να χωρέσουνε όλα αυτά τα εξαρτήματα σε ένα imac , macmini κτλ . οπότε είναι λίγο τσιμπιμένα είναι η αληθεία .

----------


## nikosl

Και με τα windows παίρνεις δωρέαν πασιεντζα, ταβλι, αραχνη κτλ κτλ Και στα pc πληρώνεις τους μηχανικούς που σου προσφέρουν τετραπύρηνους επεξεργαστές , κάρτες γραφικών με 1+ teraflops κτλ κτλ, αλλά ειναι 500€ φθηνότερα.

----------


## bail77

Την αξία στον υπολογιστή την δίνει ο ίδιος ο χρήστης σύμφωνα με τα χρήματα που δίνει και με αυτό που κάνει , αρκεί να ξέρει τη θέλει .

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Off Topic


		Δεν συνηθίζω να γράφω από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα. Η δουλιά γράφεται και με γιώτα. Εξαιρετικά δημοτικιστική εκδοχή, ο Μπαμπινιώτης το πιθανότερο να το θεωρεί λάθος, όμως το έχω γράψει και σε άλλα φόρα (νομίζω στο ThesMaC ή/και στο HelMUG) ότι την δουλιά την γράφω με γιώτα. Πάμ' παρακάτω.
	

ΟΚ, άρα μου συγκρίνεις mini του 2005 με PC σημερινό. Ο φορητός που έχω τώρα (και το mini δεν έχει διαφορετικό σκληρό) έχει transfer rate ~45MB/sec. Στο linuxόκουτό μου ο SATAII δίσκος με το hdparm μου δίνει ~65MB/sec σε uncached reads. Το 100άρι φαντάζομαι ότι θα βγαίνει με caching και sequential read-ahead, αλλά με το fragmentation που θα σου κάνει σμπαράλια τα αρχεία σου στο NTFS, πόσο συχνά θα το πιάσεις;
Αδυνατείς να διαβάσεις τα γραφόμενά μου. Έγραψα για την ολική απόκριση του συστήματος. Το Time Machine, όπως και το Spotlight Indexing όταν τρέχει έχει niceness 15. Στα μνημειώδη Windows, που όλες οι διεργασίες έχουν priority normal, εκτός κι αν τις αλλάξεις, πόσο θα ρουφάει το ghost όταν κάνει backup τον δίσκο; Δεν μιλάω καν για το Shadow Copy και τα restore points, που δεν φτάνουν την απλότητα του differential backup του TM.
Περιμένεις να γράψω ότι το PC των 800 Ευρώ θα είναι πιο γρήγορο από το mini. Ναι, θα είναι και το έγραψα ήδη. Όταν θα τρέχει το Photoshop ή το WinAmp ή την πασιέντζα ή το Premiere. Όταν όμως θα τα κάνεις όλα αυτά μαζί, κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει είτε να κάνεις restart ή να πηγαίνεις να φτιάχνεις καφέ και να γίνεται η δουλιά σου. Με άλλα λόγια, θεωρείς ότι τα Windows έχουν την σταθερότητα του MacOS, όπου μπορεί να μείνει 24/7 ανοιχτό χωρίς να κωλώνει, ακόμα και στις ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις του λειτουργικού συστήματος; Θεωρείς ότι μετά από ένα χρόνο, θα λειτουργεί το μηχάνημά σου όπως στην αρχική του κατάσταση, χωρίς φορμάτ ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη "συντήρηση"; Θεωρείς ότι το σύστημα που στήνεις τώρα, θα μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει στις απαιτήσεις της επόμενης έκδοσης των Windows; Θεωρείς ότι δεν θα πρέπει να ψάξεις για drivers με την επόμενη έκδοση που θα βάλεις, ή στο επόμενο format;
Μα πραγματικά, nikosl, ακούμε (ή καλύτερα, διαβάζουμε) ανήκουστα πράγματα, όπως ότι τα Vista x64 δεν χρειάζονται antivirus (άντε, σου χαρίζω αυτό με το τροφοδοτικό).
Κι ας πούμε ότι αυτή τη στιγμή η Apple κάνει το break through και βγάζει i7 πρώτα στα mini, κρατώντας τις τιμές. Τί θα γίνει; Θα πείτε ότι είναι καλύτερο το mini; Μα, εδώ δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε αυτό που γράφω τόση ώρα, ότι υπολογιστής με Windows είναι καμένο χαρτί ή ότι ο iMac είναι μοναδικός στη μορφή του και δεν συγκρίνεται με οποιοδήποτε άλλο PC. Να στο πω διαφορετικά. Αν είχα οποιοδήποτε μοντέλο Macintosh και φόρτωνα Windows με bootcamp, οποιοδήποτε PC θα του βάραγε στ' αυτιά, αφού είναι καλύτερο σε χαρακτηριστικά, με εξαίρεση τον οκταπύρηνο MacPro, γιατί εκεί θέτε hardcore καταστάσεις που δεν σας συμφέρει να τις αγγίξετε. Αν όμως μιλήσουμε για ολοκληρωμένο Macintosh, στην ολότητά του, τότε το εκτιμώ ως σύνολο περισσότερο από οποιοδήποτε άλλο Win PC, όσο καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά κι αν έχει. Ξέρω ότι θα είναι εκεί όταν το χρειαστώ, χωρίς να ανησυχώ για τίποτα. Μετά από 8 χρόνια ο παππούς συνεχίζει να κάνει δουλίτσα, με τα ίδια υλικά και χωρίς να με κρεμάσει ή να "κρεμάσει". Ξέρω ότι την ολοκλήρωση του iLife δεν την φτάνει κανένα built-in εργαλείο της αντίπερα όχθης. Ξέρω ότι αν θέλω να τρέξω το τάδε πρόγραμμα που είναι μόνο για Windows, θα μπορώ να το κάνω είτε με virtualization (Parallels, VMWare) είτε natively (Bootcamp). Θέλετε κι άλλα;
Αν κοστολογείτε λοιπόν έναν υπολογιστή μόνο με τα χρήματα, τότε θα συμφωνήσουμε ότι για τα χρήματά του έχει καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά. Αν δούμε όμως όλη την εικόνα, τότε "τρεχάτε γειτόν' και δε γλυτών'", που λένε και στα μέρη μου.

----------


## haHa

> haha, βάλε μια οθόνη ως εξωτερική στον imac (ναι αυτήν των 150 ευρώ), και μετά τα συζητάμε ως προς αντίθεση(γιατί το τεστ αυτό το έχω κάνει).


Αν εσυ πιστευεις οτι μια οθονη που φοραει οπως ειδες το ιδιο ακριβως panel εχει καλυτερη αντιθεση απο μια ιδια, να πεις την πατεντα σου στην eizo για να την εφαρμοσει!

Το τεστ που εχεις κανει εχει δυο κενα:
α) η οθονη του imac ειναι προρυθμισμενη για mac os x κ την καρτα γραφικων του imac σε αντιθεση με την αλλη που εβαλες που δεν ειναι προρυθμισμενη για την καρτα γραφικων του imac κ ιδιαιτερα για το mac os x που εχει συνηθως διαφορετικο gamma.
β) η οθονη του imac ειναι glossy κ δινει την εντυπωση καλυτερου contrast σε μερικες περιπτωσεις.(κατι που οι χρηστες των περισσοτερων desktop υπολογιστων δεν προτιμουν κ για αυτο ελαχιστες εταιριες βγαζουν glossy desktop οθονες με oversaturated χρωματα)
Ξεχασες  ομως να μας πεις τι γινεται οταν υπαρχει πολυ φως !
http://media.arstechnica.com/reviews...reflection.jpg
http://uselog.oli.tudelft.nl/picture...ssy_screen.jpg
http://redefine.dyndns.org/~andyr/bl...g/IMG_0182.JPG





> Οι iMacs θα αλλάξουν μέσα στο Φλεβάρη, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, οπότε το να συζητάμε για iMac νομίζω δεν παλεύεται με τίποτα.
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο: ρε συ haha, σε ξέρω για πιο λεβέντη. Βρήκες σκοτωμένη την apple με τα παλιά macmini και imacs, και χτυπάς (ενώ γνωρίζεις ότι θα αλλάξουν); είσαι ωραίος.


Το ριχνεις σε επικληση στο συναισθημα, αλλα μαλλον δεν διαβασες καλα το προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου, οπου συμφωνω οτι ο iMac προκειται να αναβαθμιστει κ δεν ειναι ακριβως δικαιη η συγκριση. (αλλωστε καναμε κ συγκριση με παλιοτερο iMac G5 κ παλιοτερο διπυρηνο pc).
Αλλα για να ειναι πιο δικαιη η συγκριση κ πιο αδικη για τα pc, μπορειτε να κανετε συγκριση με ενα περσινο μηχανημα με την περσινη του τιμη σε σχεση με των τωρινο iMac (που εχει παρουσιαστει 9 μηνες) κ με την τωρινη του τιμη.
Μαντεψτε:
με τα λεφτα που θα εδινες τωρα για τον iMac 20" επαιρνες ηδη απο περυσι(πριν καν ανανεωθει ο iMac) ενα τετραπυρηνο pc με καλυτερη καρτα γραφικων , διπλασια Ram, μεγαλυτερο σκληρο κ καλυτερη κ μεγαλυτερη οθονη 22" .
*Να δουμε αν αυτο το περσινο μηχανημα θα ειναι χειροτερο οταν με το καλο ανανεωθουν για δευτερη φορα οι iMac .*

Οσο για το mac mini, μην τα ριχνεις σε εμενα, αλλα στον macgiorgosgr που ηθελε να γινει η συγκριση! Blame him! :Razz: 



> Εφόσον λοιπόν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η μορφή, σύγκρινε με Mac mini. Πόσο θα κρατήσει το φτηνό μινάκι και πόσο το PC των ίδιων χρημάτων;


Βλεπεις λοιπον οτι ο macgiorgosgr ηταν που ηθελε να γινει συγκριση με το mac mini, απορω πως δεν "μαλωνεις" αυτον κ δεν λες οτι ο macgiorgosgr δεν ειναι τοσο λεβεντης που θελει να γινονται τετοιες συγκρισεις....







> Να μη ξεχνάμε ότι μέσα στις τιμές των mac πληρώνουμε ένα original λειτουργικό και δύο σουΐτες εφαρμογών , iLife & iWork τα οποία περνάνε στις τιμές των mac ...


Καλο ειναι να μην λεμε ανακριβειες κ να μην παραπληροφορουμε.
Το iWork δεν ερχεται προεγκατεστημενο με τα καινουρια mac.
Επισης, επειδη μπορει να σου διεφυγε, να σου πω οτι original λειτουργικο βαλαμε κ στα pc αντιστοιχων χρηματων.






> ΟΚ, άρα μου συγκρίνεις mini του 2005 με PC σημερινό. Ο φορητός που έχω τώρα (και το mini δεν έχει διαφορετικό σκληρό) έχει transfer rate ~45MB/sec. Στο linuxόκουτό μου ο SATAII δίσκος με το hdparm μου δίνει ~65MB/sec σε uncached reads. Το 100άρι φαντάζομαι ότι θα βγαίνει με caching και sequential read-ahead, αλλά με το fragmentation που θα σου κάνει σμπαράλια τα αρχεία σου στο NTFS, πόσο συχνά θα το πιάσεις;


Ειμαι προθυμος να δω σκληρο δισκο των 2.5" στις 5400 στροφες στα 120gb χωρις perpendicular technology(οπως του mac mini) να εχει 45MB/sec transfer rate.
Δοκιμασε σε windows με hdtune ή hdtach.
Σε αυτα τα προγραμματα βγαζει ο σκληρος αυτος γυρω στα 30-40MB/sec μετρημενα(οντας κατοχος), οπου ενας καινουριος wd640gb (σαν αυτο που βαλαμε στο τετραπυρηνο pc που κοστιζει ιδια χρηματα με το τωρινο mac mini οπως *ΕΣΥ* ζητησες να γινει η συγκριση) βγαζει γυρω στα 100MB/sec.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...gb#post2588328
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...gb#post2358914

Αν θελεις να κανεις αλλες μετρησεις κ οχι σε windows, πες μας τι μετρησεις ειναι αυτες κ δειξε μας που βγαζει ενας 2.5" @5400 120GB  45MB/sec κ σου εγγυομαι οτι στις ιδιες μετρησεις αποκλειεται ο σκληρος wd640gb@7200 να βγαλει 65ΜΒ/sec , αλλα θα παιζει στα 100+ΜΒ/sec . (πχ 65MB/sec βγαζει ενας σκληρος 320GB@7200 προηγουμενης γενιας σαν κ αυτον που εχουν οι ακριβοι iMac)

Y.Γ. : Ο σκληρος που εχεις στο linuxoκουτο κ εχει τετοιες επιδοσεις προφανως ειναι προηγουμενης γενιας.





> ... Όταν όμως θα τα κάνεις όλα αυτά μαζί, κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει είτε να κάνεις restart ή να πηγαίνεις να φτιάχνεις καφέ και να γίνεται η δουλιά σου....


To ακουσαμε κ αυτο!
Το mac mini με τον dual core mobile cpu στα 2.0GHz, 1 GB Ram,αστεια καρτα γραφικων intel 950(ξερεις ηδη οι καρτες γραφικων βοηθανε στο photoshop κ ακομα περισσοτερο στο video encoding), με τον αργο σκληρο δισκο 2.5" 120GB@5400 rpm θα ειναι καλυτερο στο multitasking απο ενα desktop *quad* core στα 2.33GHz, 4 GB Ram,αξιοπρεπη καρτα γραφικων, με γρηγορο σκληρο δισκο 3.5" 640GB@7200 rpm ..



Μετα απο αυτες τις ανακριβειες δεν εχει κ πολυ νοημα να απανταμε σε αλλες ανακριβειες.

----------


## nikosl

Δεν εχω αναφέρει το mac pro γιατί έκει έχει παρόμοιες τιμές με τον ανταγωνισμό (πχ dell,hp) για τα ίδια parts. (Oι 2 xeon δεν είναι προτέρημα μόνο του mac pro, όλες οι εταιρείες το έχουν)

Τα vista x64 όντως τα έχω εδώ και 8 μήνες χωρίς αντιβιοτικό μόνο με το ενσωματωμένο firewall και το ενσωματωμένο defender και φυσικά το hardware firewall του speedtouch.
Πριν καμια βδομάδα που έκανα online scan για πλάκα από το site του kaspersky δεν βρήκε τίποτα (κάτι false alarm για κάποια αρχεία δικά μου που φυσικά και δεν ήταν ιοι). Ένας χρήστης που έχει λίγη κριτική ικανότητα για το που μπαίνει, δεν έχει ανάγκη το antivirus με vista x64. Ή αν θες το χει τόσο ανάγκη όσο ένας linux ή macos x user.
Από τότε που είχα phenom 9850 στο desktop, τα vista απλά πετάνε. Δεν πα να άνοιγεις όσες εφαρμογές θέλεις. Δεν πα να έκανες την πιο βαριά εργασία, το συστημα δεν κώλωνε  πουθενά. Το πρόβλημα των vista είναι η άθλια taskbar που δεν σου επιτρέπει να δουλεύεις άνετα με 20 πχ προγράμματα, γιατί γίνονται πολύ μικρά τα κουμπάκια στην taskbar. Ευτυχώς το ζήτημα αυτό λύθηκε στα windows 7, τα οποία είναι και πανάλαφρα και μπορείς να νιώσεις αυτήν την σπιρτάδα του συστήματος ακόμη και με pentium 4.

----------


## manosdoc

> [offtopic]
> *Έγραψα για την ολική απόκριση του συστήματος. Το Time Machine, όπως και το Spotlight Indexing όταν τρέχει έχει niceness 15. Στα μνημειώδη Windows, που όλες οι διεργασίες έχουν priority normal, εκτός κι αν τις αλλάξεις, πόσο θα ρουφάει το ghost όταν κάνει backup τον δίσκο; Δεν μιλάω καν για το Shadow Copy και τα restore points, που δεν φτάνουν την απλότητα του differential backup του TM.*
> Περιμένεις να γράψω ότι το PC των 800 Ευρώ θα είναι πιο γρήγορο από το mini. Ναι, θα είναι και το έγραψα ήδη. Όταν θα τρέχει το Photoshop ή το WinAmp ή την πασιέντζα ή το Premiere. Όταν όμως θα τα κάνεις όλα αυτά μαζί, κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει είτε να κάνεις restart ή να πηγαίνεις να φτιάχνεις καφέ και να γίνεται η δουλιά σου. *Με άλλα λόγια, θεωρείς ότι τα Windows έχουν την σταθερότητα του MacOS, όπου μπορεί να μείνει 24/7 ανοιχτό χωρίς να κωλώνει, ακόμα και στις ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις του λειτουργικού συστήματος;* Θεωρείς ότι μετά από ένα χρόνο, θα λειτουργεί το μηχάνημά σου όπως στην αρχική του κατάσταση, χωρίς φορμάτ ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη "συντήρηση"; Θεωρείς ότι το σύστημα που στήνεις τώρα, θα μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει στις απαιτήσεις της επόμενης έκδοσης των Windows; Θεωρείς ότι δεν θα πρέπει να ψάξεις για drivers με την επόμενη έκδοση που θα βάλεις, ή στο επόμενο format;
> Μα πραγματικά, nikosl, ακούμε (ή καλύτερα, διαβάζουμε) ανήκουστα πράγματα, όπως *ότι τα Vista x64 δεν χρειάζονται antivirus* (άντε, σου χαρίζω αυτό με το τροφοδοτικό).
> Κι ας πούμε ότι αυτή τη στιγμή η Apple κάνει το break through και βγάζει i7 πρώτα στα mini, κρατώντας τις τιμές. Τί θα γίνει; Θα πείτε ότι είναι καλύτερο το mini; Μα, εδώ δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε αυτό που γράφω τόση ώρα, ότι υπολογιστής με Windows είναι καμένο χαρτί ή ότι ο iMac είναι μοναδικός στη μορφή του και δεν συγκρίνεται με οποιοδήποτε άλλο PC. Να στο πω διαφορετικά.


Aν και γενικά έχω συμφωνήσει για την φιλοσοφία του Mac, γράφεις ανακρίβειες.
Το Windows Search 4.0 έχει εισάγει Low IO priorities, και σωρό βελτιώσεων.
Το ότι έχετε το Time Machine σε Leopard δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι σε μια πλατφόρμα όπως τα Windows υπάρχουν ευτυχώς άπειρα προγράμματα αν σου αρέσει το Differential Backup.
Στα δε 7, έχουμε Incremental με Roll back σε οποιοδήποτε αρχείο/α.
Απλώς όλα γίνονται στο παρασκήνιο, με το λειτουργικό να αναγνωρίζει πότε και πως να ελέγχει τους πόρους.
Μην τα κάνουμε τραγικά, στην εμπειρία backup στο Leopard υπερέχετε, αλλά η δουλειά δεν γίνεται με τα PC να αγκομαχούν και λοιπά. Αν δεν το έχεις δει, μην πεις.

Σε πληροφορώ πως ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται Antivirus σε Windows Vista x64.
Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί να χρειάζεται. Έχεις επιχείρημα να μου πεις το γιατί ;
Σε πληροφορώ πως το Multitasking που λες θα πρέπει να το δεις πριν έχεις στο μυαλό σου εικόνες όπως παλιά XP.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVYFDCapGvM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtfMPv11Qfc

Όσο για τα Uptimes και λοιπά δεν έχεις δίκιο.

Anyway, η εμπειρία για να γίνουν κάποια πράγματα είναι καλύτερη ( ευκολότερη ), σε mac.
Όχι πως το PC αδυνατεί. Αν το πιστεύεις απλά κάνεις τρομερό λάθος.
Εγώ τα κρίνω συνολικά. Και σαν κατασκευές. Και εκεί μετράνε. Μόνο που η καλή κατασκευή έχει και κόστος.
Αν έχεις το αρχικό κεφάλαιο, why not mac ;
Αν όχι όμως...

----------


## kalmi

Θα έπαιρνα Macbook white όχι Unibody γιατί το αλουμίνιο σαν καλός αγωγός της θερμότητας ζεσταίνεται περισσότερο. Επίσης τα μαύρο πλήκτρα σε αλουμινένιο φινίρισμα σασί δεν ταιριάζουν καλά. Το τελευταίο τελευταίο "φθηνό" Macbook έχει λίγο αργότερο επεξεργαστή αλλά με FSB 1.066GHz μεγαλύτερο δίσκο και RΑΜ 2GB αντί ένα GB oπότε συμφέρει.

----------


## nikosl

> Anyway, η εμπειρία για να γίνουν κάποια πράγματα είναι καλύτερη ( ευκολότερη ), σε mac.
> Όχι πως το PC αδυνατεί. Αν το πιστεύεις απλά κάνεις τρομερό λάθος.
> Εγώ τα κρίνω συνολικά. Και σαν κατασκευές. Και εκεί μετράνε. Μόνο που η καλή κατασκευή έχει και κόστος.
> Αν έχεις το αρχικό κεφάλαιο, why not mac ;
> Αν όχι όμως...


Αμ μπράβο. Αν το θές γιατί πάει με την διακόσμιση του δωματίου σου, πλήρωσε όσο θες. Η αξία ενός έργου τέχνης είναι υποκειμενική.
Η παραγωγικότητα όχι. Μετριέται με αριθμούς και εκεί είναι πίσω η apple με τα υπάρχοντα imac (αλήθεια αν έχουν ξεπερασμένη τεχνολογία και κοντεύουν EOL γιατί η μαμά apple δεν ρίχνει τις τιμές  μέχρι να ανακοινώσει την νέα σειρα? Μήπως θέλει να αρμέξει?).

----------


## haHa

> ... η apple με τα υπάρχοντα imac (αλήθεια αν έχουν ξεπερασμένη τεχνολογία και κοντεύουν EOL γιατί η μαμά apple δεν ρίχνει τις τιμές  μέχρι να ανακοινώσει την νέα σειρα? Μήπως θέλει να αρμέξει?).


To πιο αστειο ειναι οτι αυτο μερικοι το θεωρουν πλεονεκτημα!

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> Όταν όμως θα τα κάνεις όλα αυτά μαζί, κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει είτε να κάνεις restart ή να πηγαίνεις να φτιάχνεις καφέ και να γίνεται η δουλιά σου. Με άλλα λόγια, θεωρείς ότι τα Windows έχουν την σταθερότητα του MacOS, όπου μπορεί να μείνει 24/7 ανοιχτό χωρίς να κωλώνει


Ναι.




> ακόμα και στις ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις του λειτουργικού συστήματος;


Καλά αυτό δεν πολύισχυει. Ένα κάρο mac users με borderline μηχανήματα βαριούνται να βλέπουν την volleyball με το Leopard.




> Θεωρείς ότι μετά από ένα χρόνο, θα λειτουργεί το μηχάνημά σου όπως στην αρχική του κατάσταση, χωρίς φορμάτ ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη "συντήρηση";


See below.




> Θεωρείς ότι το σύστημα που στήνεις τώρα, θα μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει στις απαιτήσεις της επόμενης έκδοσης των Windows;


Όταν τα 7 έχουν ίδιες απαιτήσεις με τα ΧΡ; Όταν παίζουν ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ από τα ΧΡ σε NETBOOK; Θα έλεγα πως ναι.




> Θεωρείς ότι δεν θα πρέπει να ψάξεις για drivers με την επόμενη έκδοση που θα βάλεις, ή στο επόμενο format;


Ναι, γιατί το hardware των τελευταίων 3 χρόνων, με Vista Certified drivers θα παίζει κανονικότατα στα 7. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα του κατασκευαστή και όχι του OS ή της "πλατφόρμας". 



> Μα πραγματικά, nikosl, ακούμε (ή καλύτερα, διαβάζουμε) ανήκουστα πράγματα, όπως ότι τα Vista x64 δεν χρειάζονται antivirus (άντε, σου χαρίζω αυτό με το τροφοδοτικό).


Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι και στα ΧΡ που τρέχω τώρα αν δεν άνοιγα περιστασιακά κανένα αρχείο "αμφιβόλου" προελεύσεως δεν θα χρειαζόμουν το AV. Στα Vista που έχεις και το UAC να σε προστατεύει, τότε είσαι ΟΚ. Και μην ακούσω γκρίνιες για το UAC γιατί δεν θεωρώ το account elevation / sudo στα unixοειδή λιγότερο intrussive.


Επίσης:

Anecdotal evidence από δικό μου PC, ενός χρόνου και τεσσάρων μηνών που ΤΟΤΕ έκανε 450 ευρώ.

Specifications: C2D E4500@2.2 ghz, 2 giga ram, 3 σκληροί δίσκοι με το OS να είναι πάνω σε έναν 80άρι WD στις 7200 στροφές. Τα μόνα restart που έχει φάει το PC έγιναν:
α) όταν πειραματιζόμουν με overclocking
b) όταν έβαζα νέο hardware (νέους δίσκους και μία κάρτα γραφικών που μπήκε από τότε)
c) όταν φεύγω για περισσότερες από μία μέρες από το σπίτι
d) όταν βάζω νέα drivers για την κάρτα γραφικών (σημείωση, μόνο και μόνο επειδή αντιμετώπιζα ένα περίεργο bug σε κάποιους openGL shaders που έγραφα).

Συνολικά από τις 16 * 30 = 480 μέρες που έχω το PC ζήτημα είναι αν έχει μείνει κλειστό 30-40 μέρες. Παίζει όπως έπαιζε τον πρώτο καιρό, παρ'όλη την κακομεταχείριση, χωρίς defragmentation, και με ΒΑΘΥ (sic) multitasking (ενδεικτικά αυτή τη στιγμή, ανοιχτό Visual Studio 08 που δουλεύω, Chrome με 8-10 tabs, MSN messager με 5 conversations, iTunes να παίζε μουσική και VLC player με paused μία ταινία).

Οπότε αυτή η καραμέλα του "κάθε χρόνο τα PC θέλουν format" καλό είναι να σταματήσει.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Άντε βρε, κι έλεγα γιατί δεν τρέχουν σωστά τα Windows! Είναι το Reality Distortion Field που εκπέμπει το Mac μου, με κάνει να τα _βλέπω_ να είναι πιο αργά. Επίσης δεν βλέπω αυτή τη στιγμή 45MB/sec στον σκληρό του φορητού μου, είναι το RDF που με κάνει να το βλέπω.
Κοιτάξτε να δείτε λοιπόν, όταν ισχυρίζεστε ότι σε ένα βάθος χρόνου τα Windows μπορούν να παραμείνουν φρέσκα, ή ότι το NTFS δεν θέλει defragmentation και τα Windows δεν θέλουν AV, ε, τότε εγώ τί να γράψω; Γράφετε για τα Windows 7, που δεν έχουν βγει ακόμα στην κυκλοφορία, ε, άντε να γράψω κι εγώ για το Snow Leopard και για τους iMac όταν θα φοράνε Nehalem να δούμε ποιος έχει καλύτερο μπαμπά.
Ορίστε;

----------


## manosdoc

> Κοιτάξτε να δείτε λοιπόν, όταν ισχυρίζεστε ότι σε ένα βάθος χρόνου τα Windows μπορούν να παραμείνουν φρέσκα, ή ότι το NTFS δεν θέλει defragmentation και τα Windows δεν θέλουν AV, ε, τότε εγώ τί να γράψω;


Εντάξει μάλλον εγώ ζω σε Virtual Lab για να τα ισχυρίζομαι.
I rest my case, σου ζήτησα επιχειρήματα, μου λες για μαγνητικά πεδία Tesla...

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> τότε εγώ τί να γράψω;


Να γράψεις κάτι από τα ακόλουθα:

Α) Τα τελευταία Windows που χρησιμοποίησες ήταν τα 98
ή
Β) Είσαι απλά apple fanboy

Διότι σοβαροί (μη πορωμένοι) χρήστες δεν βγάζουν τέτοια κολλήματα στα posts τους.

Και όταν ο κόσμος επιχειρηματολογεί με αριθμούς, αυτοί οι χρήστες δεν ανταπαντούν με το "Mac Experience" talking point.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Να γράψεις κάτι από τα ακόλουθα:
> 
> Α) Τα τελευταία Windows που χρησιμοποίησες ήταν τα 98
> ή
> Β) Είσαι απλά apple fanboy
> 
> Διότι σοβαροί (μη πορωμένοι) χρήστες δεν βγάζουν τέτοια κολλήματα στα posts τους.
> 
> Και όταν ο κόσμος επιχειρηματολογεί με αριθμούς, αυτοί οι χρήστες δεν ανταπαντούν με το "Mac Experience" talking point.


Η διαφορά του Macgiorgos και των περισσοτέρων Mac χρηστών σε σχέση με τους χρήστε PC που εκφράζουν άποψη είναι πως έχει δουλέψει και τις 2 πλατφόρμες εκτενέστατα και έχει ένα λόγο παραπάνω να μιλάει. Ειδικά όταν έχεις μιλήσει με ένα κάρο switcher που εκθειάζουν το καινούργιο τους λειτουργικό σαν να έπιασαν στα χέρια υπολογιστή για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή τους. Αλλά αυτά τα «νούμερα» δεν τα λαμβάνετε υπόψιν σας...

----------


## haHa

> Η διαφορά του Macgiorgos και των περισσοτέρων Mac χρηστών σε σχέση με τους χρήστε PC που εκφράζουν άποψη είναι πως έχει δουλέψει και τις 2 πλατφόρμες εκτενέστατα και έχει ένα λόγο παραπάνω να μιλάει. Ειδικά όταν έχεις μιλήσει με ένα κάρο switcher που εκθειάζουν το καινούργιο τους λειτουργικό σαν να έπιασαν στα χέρια υπολογιστή για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή τους. Αλλά αυτά τα «νούμερα» δεν τα λαμβάνετε υπόψιν σας...


H διαφορα των διαφορων mac χρηστων με τον macgiorgosgr ειναι οτι θα παραδεχοντουσαν οτι το macmini εχει χαμηλοτερες επιδοσεις κ αντοχη στο χρονο σε σχεση με ενα αντιστοιχων χρηματων τετραπυρηνο pc. 
Τελος, αν οι διαφοροι switchers εγραφαν τοσες ανακριβειες οσες ο macgiorgosgr, τοτε η αποψη τους δεν σημαινει κ πολλα..

----------


## DrEthernet

> H διαφορα των διαφορων switchers με τον macgiorgosgr ειναι οτι θα παραδεχοντουσαν οτι το macmini εχει χαμηλοτερες επιδοσεις κ αντοχη στο χρονο σε σχεση με ενα αντιστοιχων χρηματων τετραπυρηνο pc. 
> Τελος, αν οι διαφοροι switchers εγραφαν τοσες ανακριβειες οσες ο macgiorgosgr, τοτε η αποψη τους δεν σημαινει κ πολλα..
> 
> Εδω αμφισβητει οτι υπαρχει σκληρος δισκος @7200 με ~100ΜΒ/sec, παρολο που δειχνουμε κ αποδειξεις..


Αν έχετε αποδείξεις να πάτε στον εισαγγελέα  :Razz: 
Τα νούμερα μπορεί να λένε ότι θέλουν, από το 2000 που έχω αναλάβει το support της εταιρίας άλλα έχουν δει τα ματάκια μου. Ένα μικρό παράγειγμα: Το πιο παλιό PC σε (υπο)λειτουργία είναι ένα HP PIII του 2001 (το τελευταίο που έμεινε σε λειτουργία από τα 10 που είχαμε πάρει τότε) με Windows 2000 που αγκομαχάει για οποιαδήποτε εργασία. Για να ανοίξεις ένα email στο Outlook, ανάβεις τσιγάρο και περιμένεις. Αντίστοιχα το πιο παλιό Mac (Power Mac G3 333MHz, OS 9,2) που παράγει κανονικά δουλειά είναι του 1997.

----------


## haHa

> Αν έχετε αποδείξεις να πάτε στον εισαγγελέα 
> Τα νούμερα μπορεί να λένε ότι θέλουν, από το 2000 που έχω αναλάβει το support της εταιρίας άλλα έχουν δει τα ματάκια μου. Ένα μικρό παράγειγμα: Το πιο παλιό PC σε (υπο)λειτουργία είναι ένα HP PIII του 2001 με Windows 2000 που αγκομαχάει για οποιαδήποτε εργασία. Για να ανοίξεις ένα email στο Outlook, ανάβεις τσιγάρο και περιμένεις. Αντίστοιχα το πιο παλιό Mac (Power Mac G3 333MHz, OS 9,2) που παράγει κανονικά δουλειά είναι του 1997.


DrEthernet, δεν βλεπω ουτε mac mini εδω ουτε τετραπυρηνο pc..
Αλλα καταλαβαινω την αναλογια.(παντα βεβαια μην ξεχναμε κ το θεμα τιμη*)

Οποτε κανω κ εγω μια αναλογη συγκριση:
iMac G5 2005 κ διπυρηνο pc 2005.

Το διπυρηνο pc μπορει κ παιζει ανετα τις περισσοτερες hd ταινιες(στον iMac G5 ουτε αυτο μονο του δεν μπορεις να κανεις) , ενω ταυτοχρονα μπορεις να σερφαρεις κλπ.
Οταν ειναι στο photoshop κ βαζεις ενα φιλτρο μπορεις ταυτοχρονα να χαζευεις κ ενα videaκι με tutorial στο youtube.

Κατι που δυστυχως ο iMac G5 δεν μπορει να κανει το ιδιο ανετα...


Ιδια αναλογια κ με τον φορητο του 2004 με τον centrino επεξεργαστη στα 1.6GHz σε σχεση με τους G4.
Το μηχανημα με τον centrino ειναι σημερα πιο γρηγορο απο τον g4 σε PS/video encoding. Βγαζει περισσοτερη δουλεια..



*Για το θεμα αντοχη στο χρονο κ επιδοσεις, πρεπει να εξεταζουμε κ την τιμη, γιατι πχ αναφεραμε την περιπτωση του iMac 20" τωρινου με  1350 ευρω ή του διπυρηνου pc με 4gb ram 22" οθονη των 800 ευρω (600 ευρω +200 η οθονη) κ μετα απο 3 χρονια αγορα καινουριου μηχανηματος με τα υπολοιπα 550 που σου περισσεψαν.
Ποια επιλογη πιστευεις οτι μετα απο 5 χρονια θα εχει καλυτερες επιδοσεις κ αντοχη στο χρονο?

----------


## DrEthernet

> DrEthernet, δεν βλεπω ουτε mac mini εδω ουτε τετραπυρηνο pc..
> Αλλα καταλαβαινω την αναλογια.(παντα βεβαια μην ξεχναμε κ το θεμα τιμη*)
> 
> Οποτε κανω κ εγω μια αναλογη συγκριση:
> iMac G5 2005 κ διπυρηνο pc 2005.
> 
> Το διπυρηνο pc μπορει κ παιζει ανετα τις περισσοτερες hd ταινιες(στον iMac G5 ουτε αυτο μονο του δεν μπορεις να κανεις) , ενω ταυτοχρονα μπορεις να σερφαρεις κλπ.
> Οταν ειναι στο photoshop κ βαζεις ενα φιλτρο μπορεις ταυτοχρονα να χαζευεις κ ενα videaκι με tutorial στο youtube.
> 
> ...


Και €2000 να είχε ο πιο φθηνός iMac πάλι αυτόν θα επέλεγα γιατί στα 5 χρόνια που θα τον είχα και θα τον χαιρόμουν οι ώρες ευχαρίστησης και παραγωγικότητας είναι ανεκτίμητες. Όσο για το form factor, εκτός του ότι «ταιριάζει καλύτερα στο σαλόνι μου», ο Πλάτωνας (αν θυμάμαι καλά) έλεγε πως «και οι τοίχοι παιδεύουν». Apple logo makes you more creative  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> Και €2000 να είχε ο πιο φθηνός iMac πάλι αυτόν θα επέλεγα γιατί στα 5 χρόνια που θα τον είχα και θα τον χαιρόμουν οι ώρες ευχαρίστησης και παραγωγικότητας είναι ανεκτίμητες. Όσο για το form factor, εκτός του ότι «ταιριάζει καλύτερα στο σαλόνι μου», ο Πλάτωνας (αν θυμάμαι καλά) έλεγε πως «και οι τοίχοι παιδεύουν». Apple logo makes you more creative


DrEthernet δεν διαφωνω οτι θα επελεγες τον iMac.
Το εχεις πει αλλωστε οτι θα επιλεγεις ανεξαρτητου κοστους mac μηχανηματα , κατι το οποιο ειναι απολυτα σεβαστο.

Η ερωτηση ομως ηταν αλλη:
Ποια απο τις 2 επιλογες πιστευεις οτι μετα απο 3 ή μετα απο 5 χρονια θα ειχε καλυτερες επιδοσεις κ αντοχη στο χρονο:

α) iMac 20" 1350 ευρω ή η επιλογη 22" οθονη των 200 ευρω με 600 ευρω τωρινο μηχανημα κ αγορα νεου μηχανηματος των 550 ευρω σε 3 χρονια?
β) mac mini 740 ευρω ή τετραπυρηνο pc των 800 ευρω με 4gb ram κ αξιοπρεπη καρτα γραφικων?


Κ για να το πω πιο απλα:
ποια απο τις παραπανω επιλογες σε καθε περιπτωση πιστευεις οτι σε 4 χρονια θα ειναι σε θεση να τρεξει πιο ανετα το PS/video encoding ?

Ή διαφορετικα :
τι πιστευεις οτι θα τρεχει πιο γρηγορα/ανετα σημερα το photoshop/video encoding , ενω ταυτοχρονα στην δευτερη οθονη εχεις ανοιχτο τον browser σου κ βλεπεις ενα video tutorial ή χαζευεις μια σελιδα:
ο μονοπυρηνος iMac G5 3 χρονων ή το διπυρηνο pc 3 χρονων κ ιδιων χρηματων?

----------


## DrEthernet

Αν οι απαιτήσεις των Windows 2013(υποτίθεται πως η έκδοση 7 θα αλλάξει αυτό το δεδομένο) και του CS8 ανεβαίνουν κάθε χρόνο όπως τα τελευταία χρόνια, ακόμα και το PC των €600 θα έχει πρόβλημα να τα υποστηρίξει. Αντίθετα το iMac και Mac Mini θα τρέχουν την τελευταία έκδοση του λειτουργικού χωρίς πρόβλημα και το CS8 με κάποια καθυστέρηση στα νέα φίλτρα. Εκ των επιλογών που μου έδωσες (Mac Mini του 2007  και iMac με spec ενός έτους), το πρόσφατο hardware των €600 ευρώ, αν έτρεχε Mac OS X, θα είχε βάθος χρόνου. Τη στιγμή που δεν υποστηρίζεται από το OS X για εμένα δεν έχει καν παρόν.

----------


## haHa

> Τη στιγμή που δεν υποστηρίζεται από το OS X για εμένα δεν έχει καν παρόν.


Δεκτο κ απολυτα σεβαστο, αφου ειναι προσωπικες προτιμησεις..




> Αν οι απαιτήσεις των Windows 2013(υποτίθεται πως η έκδοση 7 θα αλλάξει αυτό το δεδομένο) και του CS8 ανεβαίνουν κάθε χρόνο όπως τα τελευταία χρόνια..


Μονο που οι απαιτησεις του CS8 ανεβαινουν κ για την mac εκδοση .

Κ για να μην κανουμε υποθεσεις για μελλοντικα windows/photoshop/mac os x,
αναφεραμε κ την συγκριση iMac G5 3+ ετων με διπυρηνο pc 3+ ετων ιδιων χρηματων.. 




> Ή διαφορετικα :
> τι πιστευεις οτι θα τρεχει πιο γρηγορα/ανετα σημερα το photoshop/video encoding , ενω ταυτοχρονα στην δευτερη οθονη εχεις ανοιχτο τον browser σου κ βλεπεις ενα video tutorial ή χαζευεις μια σελιδα:
> ο μονοπυρηνος iMac G5 3 χρονων ή το διπυρηνο pc 3 χρονων κ ιδιων χρηματων?




Ποιο απο τα 2 μηχανηματα πιστευεις οτι *σημερα* θα ειναι πιο γρηγορο στο *τωρινο* PS ή video encoding??

----------


## DrEthernet

Εφόσον τρέχουν και τα 2 τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις των λειτουργικών, 10.5 και Vista, το G5.

----------


## haHa

> Εφόσον τρέχουν και τα 2 τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις των λειτουργικών, 10.5 και Vista, το G5.


Αν κ δεν ξερω που βασιζεις αυτην την αποψη σου(θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να δουμε μετρησεις οπου πχ το PS ειναι αισθητα πιο αργο οταν τρεχει σε vista απο οτι σε xp), θα κανουμε κ αλλη μια ερωτηση:
αν δεν ηθελες να δωσεις 100+ ευρω για το καινουριο λειτουργικο σε μηχανηματα 3+ ετων, 
ποιο θα ηταν πιο γρηγορο στο PS ή video encoding:
ο iMac G5 3+ ετων με οτι λειτουργικο θελεις ή το διπυρηνο pc 3+ ετων ιδιων χρηματων με xp ?

----------


## matricola

Καλημέρα ... μετά από 6-7 σελίδες που διαβάζω από το τελευταίο post μου,  είμαστε στην ίδια γραμμή και κανένας δεν πρόκειται να υποχωρήσει  :Smile: ) θεωρώ ότι συγκρίνεται ανόμοια πράγματα... οποίος δεν είναι "fashion victim"  προέρχεται από PC και πάει σε MAC το κάνει γιατί έχει αξιολογήσει συνολικά ένα προϊόν, hardware και μην ξεχνιόμαστε SOFTWARE, συνολικά και όχι μόνο για τα Specs του, εγώ προσωπικά πάντα, βαρέθηκα να κάνω αναβαθμίσεις / να ψάχνω drivers / να έχω blue screens ( πείτε μου τώρα ότι δεν τις έχετε δει ποτέ)  για το ένα ή το άλλο πρόγραμμα  ή για το ίδιο το λειτουργικό (οποίος πέρασε από XP σε Vista ή από Office XP σε 2007 με νιώθει) , PS δεν το χειρίζομαι και δεν το γνωρίζω...παρόλα ταύτα είμαι σίγουρος ότι "γεννήθηκε" στο mac … και δεν ξέρω εάν η μια ή άλλη πλατφόρμα κάνει πιο γρήγορο rendering … παρόλα ταύτα από εγώ εκτίμησα το γεγονός ότι το συνολικό πακέτο είναι απείρως καλύτερο (προσωπική πάντα γνώμη) από το οποιοδήποτε «μαυροκουτο» που δεν είμαι σίγουρος εάν θα παίξει στην επόμενη επανεκκίνηση ή όχι … εντέλει η διαφορά τιμής που υπάρχει μεταξύ οποιοδήποτε PC και Mac είναι ο επαγγελματίας μηχανικός υπολογιστών και προγραμματιστής και που μου εγγυείται ότι ΑΥΤΟΣ έχει λύσει τα hardware/software προβλήματα που μπορεί να προκύψουν….  σε αυτοκινητιστικό ανάλογο είναι να έχει ένα αμάξι turbo από την Audi ή ένα Audi Turbo από το «μάστρο – Μήτσο» που μπορεί να είναι ιδιοφυια και καλύτερος αλλά δεν είναι Audi…..

----------


## haHa

> ... εγώ προσωπικά πάντα, βαρέθηκα να κάνω αναβαθμίσεις...


Matricola, κραταω αυτο κ θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου!

Σκεψου λοιπον να ειχε παρει καποιος εναν iMac G5 πριν 3+ χρονια. (ή εναν φορητο με g4 πριν 5 χρονια)
Οσο περναει ο καιρος μεγαλωνουν οι απαιτησεις σου, ανεβαινουν τα mpixel της καμερας κ των φωτογραφιων που τραβας κλπ.

Μπορει σημερα να χρειαζοταν αναβαθμιση-αλλαγη μηχανηματος , ενω πχ αν ειχε δωσει τα ιδια χρηματα για ενα διπυρηνο pc 3+ ετων (ή εναν φορητο με centrino cpu πριν 5 χρονια) να μην χρειαζοταν τοσο γρηγορα αναβαθμιση-αλλαγη , γιατι θα ειχε καλυτερες επιδοσεις πχ στο Photoshop.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Αν κ δεν ξερω που βασιζεις αυτην την αποψη σου(θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να δουμε μετρησεις οπου πχ το PS ειναι αισθητα πιο αργο οταν τρεχει σε vista απο οτι σε xp), θα κανουμε κ αλλη μια ερωτηση:
> αν δεν ηθελες να δωσεις 100+ ευρω για το καινουριο λειτουργικο σε μηχανηματα 3+ ετων, 
> ποιο θα ηταν πιο γρηγορο στο PS ή video encoding:
> ο iMac G5 3+ ετων με οτι λειτουργικο θελεις ή το διπυρηνο pc 3+ ετων ιδιων χρηματων με xp ?


Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι από μόνος σου συγκρίνεις επεξεργαστή που η τελευταία του κυκλοφορία ήταν το 2005 με επεξεργαστή που παρουσιάστηκε στην αγορά το 2006 και ακόμα δυσκολεύεσαι να βρεις το δίκιο σου;

Ο matricola βαρέθηκε να κάνει αναβαθμίσεις στο μηχάνημά του ώστε να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί τις νέες τεχνολογίες, πήρε ένα Mac και ησύχασε γιατί τα νεώτερα λειτουργικά και προγράμματα παίζουν χωρίς αναβάθμιση στο Mac του.

----------


## haHa

> Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι από μόνος σου συγκρίνεις επεξεργαστή που η τελευταία του κυκλοφορία ήταν το 2005 με επεξεργαστή που παρουσιάστηκε στην αγορά το 2006 και ακόμα δυσκολεύεσαι να βρεις το δίκιο σου;


Τελικως δεν πηραμε απαντηση στο ερωτημα..Δεν πειραζει.. 


Δεν κανω συγκριση με επεξεργαστη που παρουσιαστηκε στην αγορα 2006.
Χαρακτηριστικα εχω γραψει για διπυρηνο pc *3+ ετων,* δηλαδη για επεξεργαστη του 2005.





> Ο matricola βαρέθηκε να κάνει αναβαθμίσεις στο μηχάνημά του ώστε να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί τις νέες τεχνολογίες, πήρε ένα Mac και ησύχασε γιατί τα νεώτερα λειτουργικά και προγράμματα παίζουν χωρίς αναβάθμιση στο Mac του.


Οπως ακριβως κ καποιος που αγορασε ενα διπυρηνο pc το 2005 εναντι του iMac G5 κ συνεχιζει σημερα χωρις αναβαθμιση (με εξαιρεση την ram οπως κ στον iMac).
Μαλιστα τρεχει το ps/video encoding πιο γρηγορα απο τον iMac G5 κ μπορει ενω εφαρμοζει ενα φιλτρο στο ps, να χαζευει παραλληλα ενα video στο youtube.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Τελικως δεν πηραμε απαντηση στο ερωτημα..Δεν πειραζει.. 
> 
> 
> Δεν κανω συγκριση με επεξεργαστη του 2006.
> Χαρακτηριστικα εχω γραψει για διπυρηνο pc *3+ ετων,* δηλαδη για επεξεργαστη του 2005.


The Core brand was launched on January 5, 2006 by the release of the 32-bit Yonah CPU - Intel's first dual-core mobile (low-power) processor. Its dual-core layout closely resembled two interconnected Pentium M branded CPUs packaged as a single die (piece) silicon chip (IC). Hence, the 32-bit microarchitecture of Core branded CPUs - contrary to its name - had more in common with Pentium M branded CPUs than with the subsequent 64-bit Core microarchitecture of Core 2 branded CPUs. Despite a major rebranding effort by Intel starting January 2006, some computers with the Yonah core continued to be marked as Pentium M.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core

Ο G5 κυκλοφόρησε το 2004.

Επιπλέον, το αν θα δώσεις €100+ ευρώ για το λειτουργικό σύστημα, με το hardware 3ετίας+ είναι μια επιλογή που ΔΕΝ έχεις γιατί απλά το hardware σου δεν σηκώνει την τελευταία έκδοση των Windows, αντίθετα με ένα αντίστοιχο Mac και το OS X.

----------


## haHa

> The Core brand was launched on January 5, 2006 by the release of the 32-bit Yonah CPU - Intel's first dual-core mobile (low-power) processor. Its dual-core layout closely resembled two interconnected Pentium M branded CPUs packaged as a single die (piece) silicon chip (IC). Hence, the 32-bit microarchitecture of Core branded CPUs - contrary to its name - had more in common with Pentium M branded CPUs than with the subsequent 64-bit Core microarchitecture of Core 2 branded CPUs. Despite a major rebranding effort by Intel starting January 2006, some computers with the Yonah core continued to be marked as Pentium M.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core


DrEthernet ουδεμια στιγμη μιλησα για core 2 duo. Μιλησα για διπυρηνο επεξεργαστη,οχι συγκεκριμενα για core duo.
Το 2005 αντι για τον iMac G5 μπορουσες να παρεις διπυρηνο επεξεργαστη ή τον Athlon64 x2 ή τον Pentium D.




> The Athlon 64 X2 is the first *dual-core* desktop CPU manufactured by AMD. ...*First Release: 1 August 2005*






> The Pentium D[2] brand refers to two series of *dual-core* 64-bit x86 processors with the NetBurst microarchitecture manufactured by Intel. Each CPU comprised two dies, each containing a single core residing next to each other on a multi-chip module package. The brand's first processor, codenamed Smithfield, was released by Intel on *May 25, 2005.*


Καταλαβαινεις λοιπον οτι οταν ελεγα για διπυρηνο pc 3+ ετων μιλαγα πραγματι για το 2005(αρχες 2009 μειον 3+ χρονια), πχ τελος 2005 κ οχι για το 2006. 
Τοτε υπηρχε ο iMac G5 ή στα ιδια χρηματα ενα διπυρηνο pc.



Α, κ για οποιον εχει απορια για τις επιδοσεις αυτων των επεξεργαστων , μπορει να κοιταξει εδω:
http://www.barefeats.com/mvdcpc.html


Ειναι mac site, κ συγκρινει τους ενο λογω διπυρηνους επεξεργαστες του *2005* κ στο photoshop, μονο που τους συγκρινει φυσικα με powermac με διπυρηνους g5.(κ βγαινουν περιπου ισοι)
Καταλαβαινει οτι δεν εχει κανενα νοημα να τους συγκρινει με τον μονοπυρηνο iMac G5 ο οποιος θα εχανε συντριπτικα. 
(οπως τωρα θα εχανε συντριπτικα ενα mac mini απο ενα ιδιων χρηματων τετραπυρηνο pc)




> Originally posted December 31st,* 2005*







> GRAPH LEGEND
> QC G5 2.5 = Quad-Core G5/2.5GHz Power Mac
> DSC G5 2.7 = Dual Single-Core G5/2.7GHz Power Mac
> DSC G5 2.5 = Dual Single-Core G5/2.5GHz Power Mac
> DC Pent 2.8 = Dual-Core Pentium 2.8GHz
> DC Athlon 2.2 = Dual-Core Athlon 2.2GHz 64bit X2 4400+

----------


## matricola

Τελικά ολοι λεμε το ιδιο απο διαφορετικές οπτικές γωνιες... εαν το θεμα μας ειναι το value for money σε generic χρηστη ... θεωρώ mac .. δαγκωτό εαν το ζητουμενο ειναι το post production νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να κοιτας αποκλειστικά τα specs αντε το συγκεκριμένο προγραμμα και μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις και τις δυο πλατφορμες αναλογα με το Budget ... και μιλωντας για το product range των Mac να πω οτι θεωρώ ΛΑΘΟΣ της Apple να εχει τοσο μεγαλη διαφορά τιμής στα ΜacPro εαν ειχε ενα μηχανημα στα 1300-1500 € θα πολυ περισσοτερο ελκυστηκή σε χρηστες σαν το φιλο haHa..

----------


## haHa

> .. και μιλωντας για το product range των Mac να πω οτι θεωρώ ΛΑΘΟΣ της Apple να εχει τοσο μεγαλη διαφορά τιμής στα ΜacPro εαν ειχε ενα μηχανημα στα 1300-1500 € θα πολυ περισσοτερο ελκυστηκή σε χρηστες σαν το φιλο haHa..


Ακριβως φιλε μου!

Οι iMac δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα ακριβοι αν σκεφτουμε κ το form factor τους.
Απλα τον περισσοτερο κοσμο μαλλον δεν τον ενδιαφερει για το desktop του το form factor, γιατι διαφορετικα θα μας ειχαν πλημμυρισει οι εταιριες με τετοια μηχανημα..

Ετσι καποιος που ψαχνει φθηνη τιμη ή κορυφαιες επιδοσεις(χωρις να πολυνοιαζεται για το form factor) δεν μπορει να κοιταξει σε iMac ευκολα.
Προτιμαει να δωσει τα μισα σχεδον χρηματα για ιδιες επιδοσεις ή τα ιδια χρηματα για πολυ καλυτερες κ μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στο χρονο.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Ειναι mac site, κ συγκρινει τους ενο λογω διπυρηνους επεξεργαστες του *2005* κ στο photoshop, μονο που τους συγκρινει φυσικα με powermac με διπυρηνους g5.(κ βγαινουν περιπου ισοι).
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51010


Πόσο είχαν οι D όταν βγήκαν το 2005; Και που το βλέπεις το περίπου ίσοι; ο 2,5 G5 είναι πιο γρήγορος από τον 2,8 D...

Επίσης το Photoshop ήταν Altivec optimised κι έτρεχε και στον μονό σφαίρα.

----------


## haHa

> Πόσο είχαν οι D όταν βγήκαν το 2005; Και που το βλέπεις το περίπου ίσοι; ο 2,5 G5 είναι πιο γρήγορος από τον 2,8 D...


Κοιτα ξανα λιγο καλυτερα(ειναι χρονος σε sec κ η μικροτερη μπαρα ειναι η καλυτερη):
*ο dual core 2,5 G5 είναι λιγο πιο αργος από τον 2,8 Pentium D κ απο τον 2.2 Αthlon64 x2.*(η οποιοι με την σειρα τους ειναι λιγο πιο αργοι απο τον quadcore G5 των 3000 ευρω)
Βλεπουμε λοιπον οτι στο photoshop το τελος του 2005 οι powermac διπυρηνοι g5 ειχαν περιπου ιδιες επιδοσεις με τα διπυρηνα pc. (ουσιαστικα ο athlon64 x2 ηταν πιο γρηγορος)


Κ οπως ειπα προηγουμενως ενα διπυρηνο pc εκεινης της εποχης κοστιζε οσο περιπου ο μονοπυρηνος iMac G5 . (οπως τωρα παιρνεις αντι για mac mini τετραπυρηνο pc ή αντι για iMac τετραπυρηνο pc στα ιδια χρηματα)

----------


## DrEthernet

> Κοιτα ξανα λιγο καλυτερα(ειναι sec κ η μικροτερη μπαρα ειναι η καλυτερη):
> *ο dual core 2,5 G5 είναι λιγο πιο αργος από τον 2,8 Pentium D κ απο τον 2.2 Αthlon64 x2.*(η οποιοι με την σειρα τους ειναι λιγο πιο αργοι απο τον quadcore G5 των 3000 ευρω)
> 
> Κ οπως ειπα προηγουμενως ενα διπυρηνο pc εκεινης της εποχης κοστιζε οσο περιπου ο iMac G5 .


Ο dual core *2,0* G5 σε σχέση με τον 2,8 D εννοείς. Ίσως ο extreme να είχε τις ίδιες επιδόσεις με τον G5, που όμως η τιμή του ήταν λίγο τσιμπημένη.

----------


## haHa

> Ο dual core *2,0* G5 σε σχέση με τον 2,8 D εννοείς. Ίσως ο extreme να είχε τις ίδιες επιδόσεις με τον G5, που όμως η τιμή του ήταν λίγο τσιμπημένη.


Εστω...
Αν κ στην συγκεκριμενη μετρηση στο photoshop βγαινει ο Pentium D πιο γρηγορος κ απο τον 2.5GHz.
Aλλα πες οτι μιλαμε για συνολικες επιδοσεις οπου εκει μπορει να ειχε προβαδισμα ο 2.5 g5 εναντι του pentium d.

Ο Athlon64 x2 ηταν φυσικα απιαστος, περναγε κ τον Pentium D 2.8GHz κ φυσικα ηταν πιο γρηγορος απο τον διπυρηνο powermac g5, ειδικα απο αυτον στα 2.0GHz .

Οποτε καταλαβαινεις ποσο πιο γρηγορο θα ηταν ενα *δι*πυρηνο pc με Athlon64 x2 απο τον *μονο*πυρηνο iMac G5 1.9GHz (εδω ηταν πιο γρηγορος απο τον *δι*πυρηνο powermac G5 στα 2.0GHz ) 17" των 1600 ευρω εν ετει 2005.


(οπως τωρα παιρνεις τετραπυρηνο pc αντι για mac mini  ή τετραπυρηνο pc αντι για iMac στα ιδια χρηματα)

----------


## DrEthernet

Και από αντοχή στον χρόνο; Πιο από τα 2 συστήματα πιστεύεις ότι θα τρέχει καλύτερα τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις των συστημάτων και του PS;

----------


## haHa

> Και από αντοχή στον χρόνο; Πιο από τα 2 συστήματα πιστεύεις ότι θα τρέχει καλύτερα τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις των συστημάτων και του PS;


Αυτο ακριβως λεω απο την αρχη..

Ποια απο τα 2 συστηματα πιστευεις οτι θα τρεχει πιο γρηγορα το PS? (οταν ηδη ειδες τις επιδοσεις των *δι*πυρηνων pc σε σχεση με τους *δι*πυρηνους powermac στα 2.0+GHz )
Ενας *μονο*πυρηνος iMac G5 1.9GHz 17" 3+ ετων κ 1600 ευρω ή ενα *δι*πυρηνο pc με Athlon64 x2 3+ ετων κ ιδιων χρηματων?


Φυσικα το διπυρηνο pc!




> Οποτε κανω κ εγω μια αναλογη συγκριση:
> iMac G5 2005 κ διπυρηνο pc 2005.
> 
> Το διπυρηνο pc μπορει κ παιζει ανετα τις περισσοτερες hd ταινιες(στον iMac G5 ουτε αυτο μονο του δεν μπορεις να κανεις) , ενω ταυτοχρονα μπορεις να σερφαρεις κλπ.
> Οταν ειναι στο photoshop κ βαζεις ενα φιλτρο μπορεις ταυτοχρονα να χαζευεις κ ενα videaκι με tutorial στο youtube.
> 
> Κατι που δυστυχως ο iMac G5 δεν μπορει να κανει το ιδιο ανετα...

----------


## DrEthernet

Το G5 με Leopard και CS4 σε σχέση με τον Athlon64 με Vista και CS4 θα τρέχει πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## haHa

> Το G5 με Leopard και CS4 σε σχέση με τον Athlon64 με Vista και CS4 θα τρέχει πιο γρήγορα.


Ασχετα βεβαια με το γεγονος οτι οπως ειδες ο Athlon64 τρεχει πιο γρηγορα το photoshop απο τον διπυρηνο powermac G5 , εσυ λες οτι ο μονοπυρηνος iMac G5 θα τρεχει πιο γρηγορα απο τον Athnlo64 το photoshop..

Συγγνωμη DrEthernet, αλλα νομιζω οτι εκτιθεσαι ανεπανορθωτα..



Κ το χειροτερο ειναι οτι αρχικα ελεγες οτι δεν συγκριναμε επεξεργαστες του 2006. (γιατι καταλαβαινες οτι οι διπυρηνοι θα ηταν πολυ πιο γρηγοροι)
Μετα ειδες οτι συγκριναμε μηχανηματα ιδιας εποχης, οποτε το εριξες στην τιμη ή στο οτι τελικως θα ειναι πιο αργος ο διπυρηνος Athlon64 x2 απο τον μονοπυρηνο iMac G5 1.9GHz.

----------


## DrEthernet

Ναι ο G5 σε latest version του συστήματος και του προγράμματος θα τρέχει πιο γρήγορα. Αλήθεια, το σύστημα του 2005 με Athlon64 σηκώνει Vista χωρίς αναβάθμιση;

----------


## haHa

> Ναι ο G5 σε latest version του συστήματος και του προγράμματος θα τρέχει πιο γρήγορα. Αλήθεια, το σύστημα του 2005 με Athlon64 σηκώνει Vista χωρίς αναβάθμιση;


Προφανως κ δεν χρειαζεται αναβαθμιση.

Τι αναβαθμιση να χρειαστει ενα συστημα με ικανοτατο οπως ειδες επεξεργαστη (δεν νομιζω να διαφωνουμε σε αυτο ε?), ικανοτατη καρτα γραφικων?

Συνεχιζεις να εκτιθεσαι λεγοντας οτι ο μονοπυρηνος iMac G5 1.9GHz θα ειναι πιο γρηγορος στο PS σε σχεση με τον Athlon64 x2 ιδιας εποχης κ χρηματων..

Βεβαια πιο πριν που ειχες καταλαβει οτι δεν παιζει να ειναι πιο γρηγορο, ελεγες οτι συγκριναμε επεξεργαστες του 2006. 
Αφοτου ειδες οτι συγκριναμε ιδιας εποχης μηχανηματα, το γυρισες...

----------


## DrEthernet

> Προφανως κ δεν χρειαζεται αναβαθμιση.
> 
> Τι αναβαθμιση να χρειαστει ενα συστημα με ικανοτατο οπως ειδες επεξεργαστη (δεν νομιζω να διαφωνουμε σε αυτο ε?), ικανοτατη καρτα γραφικων?
> 
> Συνεχιζεις να εκτιθεσαι λεγοντας οτι ο μονοπυρηνος iMac G5 1.9GHz θα ειναι πιο γρηγορος στο PS σε σχεση με τον Athlon64 x2 ιδιας εποχης κ χρηματων..
> 
> Βεβαια πιο πριν που ειχες καταλαβει οτι δεν παιζει να ειναι πιο γρηγορο, ελεγες οτι συγκριναμε επεξεργαστες του 2006. 
> Αφοτου ειδες οτι συγκριναμε ιδιας εποχης μηχανηματα, το εριξες αλλου.


Άρα αυτό που λες εσύ είναι πως αν συγκρίνουμε τα 2 εν λόγο συστήματα, με hardware του 2005 και με τελευταίες εκδόσεις λειτουργικού και PS, το διπύρηνο θα είναι πιο γρήγορο;

----------


## haHa

Λεω ακριβως αυτο:




> Οποτε κανω κ εγω μια αναλογη συγκριση:
> iMac G5 2005 κ διπυρηνο pc 2005.
> 
> Το διπυρηνο pc μπορει κ παιζει ανετα τις περισσοτερες hd ταινιες(στον iMac G5 ουτε αυτο μονο του δεν μπορεις να κανεις) , ενω ταυτοχρονα μπορεις να σερφαρεις κλπ.
> Οταν ειναι στο photoshop κ βαζεις ενα φιλτρο μπορεις ταυτοχρονα να χαζευεις κ ενα videaκι με tutorial στο youtube. (κ θα τελειωσει κ πολυ πιο γρηγορα η εφαρμογη του φιλτρου στο διπυρηνο pc)
> 
> Κατι που δυστυχως ο iMac G5 δεν μπορει να κανει το ιδιο ανετα...

----------


## DrEthernet

We beg to differ... Μηχάνημα του 2005 με Vista και να κάνει όλα αυτά μαζί; Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται.

----------


## haHa

> We beg to differ... Μηχάνημα του 2005 με Vista και να κάνει όλα αυτά μαζί; Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται.


Σκεψου οτι το hardware αυτο κυκλοφορει ακομα κ τωρα, εν ετει 2009.
Πχ μιλαγαμε για εναν διπυρηνο Athlon64 x2 στα 2.2GHz.
Αυτος εχει επιδοσεις περιπου(αντε ειναι 10% πιο αργος) οσο ενας intel core 2 duo 2.0GHz σαν αυτον που εχει το νεο macbook.
Λες το νεο macbook (εστω κ στα vista ) να ειναι πιο αργο απο τον μονοπυρηνο iMac G5 σε mac os x?
Οχι βεβαια..

Ειδες αλλωστε ποσο δυνατος επεξεργαστης ηταν αυτος. Ειχε επιδοσεις διπυρηνου powermac..


Εκτος απο το PS , ο επεξεργαστης αυτος(3+ ετων) μπορει να παιξει ανετα σχεδον ολα τα full hd video. (χωρις βοηθεια απο την καρτα γραφικων, γιατι αν θελεις του παιρνεις μια καρτα γραφικων καινουρια των 40 ευρω κ αναλαμβανει ολη την δουλεια αυτη)
Ενδεικτικα(γιατι ειναι πιο δυνατο συστημα με 2GB ram , αλλα ειναι πολυ κοντα σε αυτο για το οποιο μιλαμε) μπορεις να δεις εδω, οπου παιζει ταυτοχρονα 2 full hd 1080p video χωρις να χανει καρε. Ο iMac G5 θα δυσκολευοταν να επαιζε εστω κ μονο ενα απο τα full hd 1080p video .


To ειδες αλλωστε κ πριν στις μετρησεις του PS οτι ειναι δυνατος επεξεργαστης..

----------


## DrEthernet

Έστω ότι ο επεξεργαστής έχει παρόμοιες επιδόσεις με τον Duo Core 2. Με την ίδια GPU και μνήμη της σύνθεσης του 2005 θα σηκώσεις Vista και θα κάνεις και multitasking εργασίες;

----------


## haHa

> Έστω ότι ο επεξεργαστής έχει παρόμοιες επιδόσεις με τον Duo Core 2. Με την ίδια GPU και μνήμη της σύνθεσης του 2005 θα σηκώσεις Vista και θα κάνεις και multitasking εργασίες;


Ναι αυτο λεω.
Θα γινεται πολυ πιο ανετα το multitasking με τον διπυρηνο Athlon64 x2 , μια καρτα γραφικων 6600gt* κ 1GB Ram (οπου με αλλα 25 ευρω πας στα 2GB Ram ή με 50 ευρω στα 3GB Ram) απο οτι με τον μονοπυρηνο iMac G5 1.9GHz, x600 καρτα γραφικων, 512MB Ram. (που κ αυτην την αναβαθμιζεις τωρα)


*η οποια εχει επιδοσεις περιπου σαν την τωρινη ενσωματωμενη καρτα γραφικων του καινουριου macbook, την nVidia 9400 κ περιπου ιδιες με την ati 2400 του μικρου τωρινου iMac 20" κ πολυ καλυτερες απο την intel x3100 του προηγουμενου macbook. Για να εχεις ενα μετρο συγκρισης το αναφερω.

----------


## DrEthernet

Κι όλα αυτά τα έπαιρνες με $1300 που είχε το iMac G5 του 2005 και τρέχουν Vista ικανοποιητικά; Τα είχα βάλει natively στο MacPro όταν είχαν πρωτό-βγει και σερνόντουσαν. Μου ακούγεται λίγο επιστημονική φαντασία.

----------


## jimaras

επειδη γινετε συνεχεια αυτο και κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη με τις λιγες γνωσεις που εχω στα mac μην ακους τιποτα!βρες οτι ακριβως θελεις απο ανθρωπους καταρτισμενους στα mac!
www.helmug.gr   &  www.macephemera.gr

----------


## haHa

> Κι όλα αυτά τα έπαιρνες με $1300 που είχε το iMac G5 του 2005 και τρέχουν Vista ικανοποιητικά..


Δεν αγοραζω απο Αμερικη , αλλα απο Ελλαδα.

1600 περιπου ευρω ειχε με το Φπα ο μονοπυρηνος iMac G5 17" 1.9GHz, 512 MB ram απο οτι ειδα εδω.
Αν κανω λαθος(επειδη ειναι παλιο το λινκ κ δεν ειμαι σιγουρος), διορθωσε με.
Εδω κ τα χαρακτηριστικα του:
http://rainbow.gr/apple/hardware/tech_imacg5new.html


Με αυτα περιπου τα χρηματα την εποχη του iMac G5(10/2005) επαιρνες το μηχανημα που σου αναφερω με 19" οθονη κ 3 χρονια εγγυηση.
Για αυτο μιλαω για καλυτερες επιδοσεις κ μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στο χρονο..



Οπως τωρα παιρνεις τετραπυρηνο pc αντι για mac mini ή τετραπυρηνο pc με 24" οθονη αντι για iMac 20" στα ιδια χρηματα. Βεβαια κ τα 2 προκειται να ανανεωθουν.
Αλλα για να ειναι πιο δικαιη η συγκριση κ πολυ πιο αδικη για τα pc, μπορειτε να κανετε συγκριση με ενα περσινο μηχανημα με την περσινη του τιμη σε σχεση με των τωρινο iMac (που εχει βεβαια παρουσιαστει 9 μηνες) κ με την τωρινη του τιμη.
Μαντεψτε:
με τα λεφτα που θα εδινες τωρα για τον iMac 20" επαιρνες ηδη απο περυσι(πριν καν ανανεωθει ο iMac) ενα τετραπυρηνο pc με καλυτερη καρτα γραφικων , διπλασια Ram, raid σκληρους κ καλυτερη κ μεγαλυτερη οθονη 22" .
*Να δουμε αν αυτο το περσινο μηχανημα θα ειναι χειροτερο οταν με το καλο ανανεωθουν για δευτερη φορα οι iMac .*

----------


## droutis

> Καλημερα,
> Σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να αγορασω ενα macbook (1250 evrw).
> Επαφη με ΜΑC OS X δεν ειχα ποτε στη ζωη μου. Στο pc μου εχω  WINDOWS XP και UBUNTU.
> Οσοι εχουνε χρονο ας γραψουνε κανενα σχολιακι περι mac k macbook αν αξιζει τα λεφτα του το λαπτοπ αυτο κτλ.


Μπορείς πάντα να δοκιμάσεις το IDENEB (Google it) το οποίο σε περιβάλλον PC σου παρέχει MAC OS X και έτσι θα είσαι σε θέση να το αξιολογήσεις, χωρίς να πάρεις πρώτα MAC.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Δεν αγοραζω απο Αμερικη , αλλα απο Ελλαδα.
> 
> 1600 περιπου ευρω ειχε με το Φπα ο μονοπυρηνος iMac G5 17" 1.9GHz, 512 MB ram απο οτι ειδα εδω.
> Αν κανω λαθος(επειδη ειναι παλιο το λινκ κ δεν ειμαι σιγουρος), διορθωσε με.
> Εδω κ τα χαρακτηριστικα του:
> http://rainbow.gr/apple/hardware/tech_imacg5new.html
> 
> 
> Με αυτα περιπου τα χρηματα την εποχη του iMac G5(10/2005) επαιρνες το μηχανημα που σου αναφερω με 19" οθονη κ 3 χρονια εγγυηση.
> ...


Κρίμα τότε που δεν έχει βγάλει η Apple το OS X και για non-Apple hardware και τόσο φθηνό hardware πάει στράφι.
Εγώ όμως, θα επιμείνω για τις καλύτερες επιδόσεις σε όλα τα επίπεδα του G5 σε βάθος χρόνου και σε overall user experience.

----------


## haHa

> Κρίμα τότε που δεν έχει βγάλει η Apple το OS X και για non-Apple hardware και τόσο φθηνό hardware πάει στράφι....


Αμην κ ποτε!

Mεχρι τοτε:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...45#post1805545
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...62#post1809162

----------


## matricola

Αμην οντως ..  Αρα καταληξαμε ολοι θελουμε να πεταξουμε τα Windows και να τρεχουμε Mac Osx ...  :Smile:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Συγνώμη που θα επανέλθω, αλλά αναφερθήκατε επί προσωπικού, οπότε δικαιούμαι να απαντήσω.
Η διαφορά λοιπόν του macgiorgosgr είναι ότι βλέπει σχεδόν καθημερινά και τα 3 ειδών ΛΣ και πώς αυτά συμπεριφέρονται, τί προβλήματα παρουσιάζουν, πού χωλαίνουν και πού φυσάνε. Επί παραδείγματι, δεν θα έπαιρνα Mac αν ήμουν αποκλειστικός gamer (για τα παιχνίδια μου άλλωστε έχω το Wii), διότι η υλοποίηση του OpenGL στο MacOS δεν μπορεί να φτάσει τις επιδόσεις του DirectX των Windows, όπου το τελευταίο μιλάει κατευθείαν στην κάρτα γραφικών κι όχι μέσα από το stack του ΛΣ. Επιφυλάσσομαι για το Leopard και Snow Leopard, όπου δεν ξέρω αν συνεχίζει να ισχύει αυτό. Δεν θα έπαιρνα Macintosh για να μου φιλοξενήσει μερικά TB δίσκων, δηλαδή για αποκλειστική χρήση fileserver. Δεν θα έβαζα linux αν έπρεπε να κάνω αξιοπρεπή μουσική δουλιά.
Προτιμώ να εκφέρω άποψη για πράγματα που έχω δει και εξετάσει ο ίδιος, ή αν δεν έχω εμπειρία, φροντίζω να έχω διαβάσει και τις αντίθετες απόψεις. Έχω καταλήξει εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό και συνεχίζω να επιβεβαιώνω σχεδόν καθημερινά το πόρισμα ότι ο Macintosh είναι το καλύτερο υπολογιστικό σύστημα που μπορεί να έχει κάποιος, είτε πρόκειται για τον υπολογιστή ως εργαλείο δουλιάς, είτε ως διασκέδαση/χόμπι, είτε ως απλή συνηθισμένη καθημερινή ασχολία εκτός δουλιάς. Έχω δει πολλές φορές το φαινόμενο να περνάω το τελευταίο λειτουργικό στο μηχάνημά μου, χωρίς φορμάτ κι αηδίες, αλλά απλώς "από πάνω" και να βλέπω ένα καινούργιο μηχάνημα. Αντίθετα, έχω δει Windows μέσα σε μια βδομάδα από το φορμάτ ή μετά από ενημέρωση SP να σέρνονται λες και τους αφαίρεσες κύκλους ρολογιού με την τανάλια. Έχω δει το G4 να μένει ανοιχτό μετά από στιγμιαία διακοπή (χωρίς UPS), ενώ σβήνουν τα πάντα στο σπίτι, όπως έχω δει και φτηνό PC (ή αλλιώς βρωμόπισο) να πρέπει να ανοιχτεί γιατί δεν δούλευε το φουρφούρι του επεξεργαστή από …τρίχες! Βλέπω καθημερινά linux σύστημα να κάνει όλες τις ρουτινιάρικες εργασίες ενός server και να κάνει restart κάθε εξάμηνο που γίνεται τυπική συντήρηση στο εσωτερικό, αλλά από την άλλη έχει φύγει η μαγκιά στο στήσιμο, την παραμετροποίηση και …αλλαγή εκτυπωτή γιατί δεν υπήρχαν οδηγοί! Στο ασύρματο δίκτυο του σπιτιού, όταν ήταν στα φόρτε του, υπήρχε συχνά πυκνά κάποιο win bot που σπάμαρε ή προσπαθούσε DDοS attacks (με πλήρες ενημερωμένο antivirus και firewall), ενώ ο Mac σε DMZ έτρωγε όλη την κίνηση του Internet (ως router ο ίδιος) και αδιαφορούσε γι' αυτό, χωρίς antivirus ή έστω firewall (επικίνδυνο το τελευταίο, σύμφωνοι, αλλά το πείραμα πέτυχε).
Δεν είναι μόνο τα χαρακτηριστικά που κάνουν το σύστημα. Αν μια οποιαδήποτε F1 βγει στο δρόμο, θα σπάσει στην πρώτη λακκούβα και θα την βγάλει άχρηστη ακόμα και το Smart, που βρίσκει κι εύκολα να παρκάρει.

----------


## haHa

> Αμην οντως ..  Αρα καταληξαμε ολοι θελουμε να πεταξουμε τα Windows και να τρεχουμε Mac Osx ...


Βασικα επιδοσεις κ μηχανηματα με αντοχη στο χρονο θελουμε(οπως πχ στην συγκριση του διπυρηνου pc 3+ ετων με τον iMac G5), χωρις να ξοδευουμε μια περιουσια..

----------


## nickolas2005

Nα σας χαλάσω λίγο τη "διαμαχη" και να ρωτήσω κάτι  :Razz: 

Aυτή τη στιγμή η μπαταρία μου εχει "κάνει" 18 κύκλους.. Συχνά το δουλεύω με την μπαταρία ακόμα και μέσα στο σπίτι γιατί βαριέμαι να βαζω και να βγάζω τον φορτιστή απο την μπρίζα καθώς μετακινούμαι.. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τ χρήση που κάνω.? Στους πόσους κύκλους "πέφτει" μια μπαταρία?

----------


## nikosl

Καμια 300αρια περίπου, γι αυτό δεν δίνουν παραπάνω από 1 χρόνο εγγύηση μπαταρίας.

----------


## haHa

> Nα σας χαλάσω λίγο τη "διαμαχη" και να ρωτήσω κάτι 
> 
> Aυτή τη στιγμή η μπαταρία μου εχει "κάνει" 18 κύκλους.. Συχνά το δουλεύω με την μπαταρία ακόμα και μέσα στο σπίτι γιατί βαριέμαι να βαζω και να βγάζω τον φορτιστή απο την μπρίζα καθώς μετακινούμαι.. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τ χρήση που κάνω.? Στους πόσους κύκλους "πέφτει" μια μπαταρία?


Ειναι αναλογως την ποιοτητα της μπαταριας.. Αλλες θα πεσουν γρηγορα, αλλες πιο αργα.

Μια μικρη προσοχη καλο ειναι να δινεις στην μπαταρια..
Αλλα οχι να σου βγει ξινος κ ο φορητος κ να εισαι με καλωδια ολη την ωρα..

Αν το πολυ-πολυ πεσει η αποδοση της, χτυπας σε 1-2 χρονια μια μπαταρια απο ebay κ εισαι αρχοντας.

----------


## giorgos_k

> Nα σας χαλάσω λίγο τη "διαμαχη" και να ρωτήσω κάτι 
> 
> Aυτή τη στιγμή η μπαταρία μου εχει "κάνει" 18 κύκλους.. Συχνά το δουλεύω με την μπαταρία ακόμα και μέσα στο σπίτι γιατί βαριέμαι να βαζω και να βγάζω τον φορτιστή απο την μπρίζα καθώς μετακινούμαι.. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τ χρήση που κάνω.? Στους πόσους κύκλους "πέφτει" μια μπαταρία?


Στο mbp μου, μετά απο 2 χρόνια (293 cycles) αλόγιστης χρήσης της μπαταρίας(1 calibration στους 2-3 μήνες και φορτίσμα-ξεφόρτισμα όποτε ναναι) έχω 37% bat. health. Κρατάει καμια ώρα με το ζόρι δλδ. Πήρα μια καινούρια απο ebay με 50€, αυθεντική και τη χρησιμοποιώ όποτε τη χρειάζομαι!!

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Με 141 κύκλους το health είναι στο 88%. Αν το ανάγω στο χρόνο που το έχω, σημαίνει ότι η μπαταρία έπεφτε στο ~60% κάθε μέρα. Υπολογίζω ότι μένει αναμμένος γύρω στις 18 ώρες τη μέρα κατά μ/ο., άρα μία ώρα τη μέρα βρίσκεται εκτός ρεύματος. Καλά δεν είναι;

----------


## riotshield

μια χαρα

----------


## Vito

Γεια και από μένα και μπαίνω απευθείας στις ερωτήσεις που έχω.
Προτίθεμαι κι εγώ στις επόμενες μέρες να αγοράσω ένα MacBook Pro ή το απλό δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμη.
Επειδή δεν έχω καμία σχέση με τα mac θέλω να κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις που ίσως φανούν αστείες αλλά θα ήθελα τις απαντήσεις σας.

1. Έχει προ εγκατεστημένο ένα MacBook κάποιο αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα όπως είναι το αντίστοιχο Office στα PC?
Εάν όχι πιο το αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα που πρέπει να εγκατασταθεί (επεξεργασίας κειμένου).
Επίσης ένα αρχείο π.χ του Word ή PP μπορεί να ανοίξει σε ένα Mac?

2. Τι πρέπει να προσέξω τις πρώτες μέρες χρήσης του MacBook, όσον αφορά την μπαταρία για παράδειγμα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ρωτάω γιατί ποτέ επίσης δεν είχα notebook.

3. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα μέσω του MacBook να τρέχω εφαρμογές όπως είναι το msn messenger, το Slype, το NERO, τον Firefox, το Photoshop κλπ;

4. Έχω έναν Desktop PC με σύνδεση στο internet adsl (όχι ασύρματη). Υπάρχει περίπτωση με κάποιον τρόπο να έχω από την ήδη υπάρχουσα σύνδεση πρόσβαση στο internet και από το Desktop PC και από το MacBook Pro?

5. Μπορώ πάνω στο MacBook να συνδέσω συσκευές όπως είναι για παράδειγμα το κινητό μου (ΝΟΚΙΑ Ν80) ή ένα MP3 Player της SONY, ένα PDA της Mio κλπ;

Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου πείτε εάν το MacBook Pro βγαίνει σε Ελληνική έκδοση

Ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω στις απαντήσεις σας.
Συγνώμη και πάλι αν τα ερωτήματα μου φανούν σε πολλούς από εσάς αστεία αλλά θα ήθελα πριν προβώ στην αγορά του να μου έχουν φύγει αυτές οι απορίες.

 :Smile:

----------


## bored01

> Γεια και από μένα και μπαίνω απευθείας στις ερωτήσεις που έχω.
> Προτίθεμαι κι εγώ στις επόμενες μέρες να αγοράσω ένα MacBook Pro ή το απλό δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμη.
> Επειδή δεν έχω καμία σχέση με τα mac θέλω να κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις που ίσως φανούν αστείες αλλά θα ήθελα τις απαντήσεις σας.
> 
> 1. Έχει προ εγκατεστημένο ένα MacBook κάποιο αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα όπως είναι το αντίστοιχο Office στα PC?
> Εάν όχι πιο το αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα που πρέπει να εγκατασταθεί (επεξεργασίας κειμένου).
> Επίσης ένα αρχείο π.χ του Word ή PP μπορεί να ανοίξει σε ένα Mac?
> 
> 2. Τι πρέπει να προσέξω τις πρώτες μέρες χρήσης του MacBook, όσον αφορά την μπαταρία για παράδειγμα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ρωτάω γιατί ποτέ επίσης δεν είχα notebook.
> ...


1.  Όχι. Θα πρέπει να βάλεις εσύ είτε το Microsoft Office for mac είτε το iWork της Apple.

2.Δεν χρειάζεται να προσέξεις κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Ίσως καλό θα είναι τη πρώτη φορά να το αφήσεις να φορτίσει τελείως.

3.Υπάρχουν οι αντίστοιχες εφαρμογές και για mac (τουλάχιστον το msn, ο firefox, το skype τα οποία τα καταβάζεις είτε από το apple.com είτε από τα αντίστοιχα sites π.χ skype.com είτε από κάποιο site τύπου download.com...,  φαντάζομαι πως και τα άλλα που αναφέρεις θα υπάρχουν)

4.Αν το router σου έχει παραπάνω από μια θύρα ethernet προφανώς μπορείς να συνδέσεις και τα δύο. Αν και στη θέση σου θα έπαιρνα ένα ασύρματo ώστε να έχω ασύρματο στο mac και καλώδιο στο pc.

5. Λογικά ναι. Απλώς δεν ξέρω αν σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις χρειαστείς drivers των συσκευών αυτών για mac...

Μέσα στη συσκευασία έχει ελληνικό update αλλά στη θέση σου για πολλούς λόγους δεν θα το έβαζα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Πάντως πριν το πάρεις στο κατάστημα ζήτα να ανοιχτεί η συσκευασία. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που η αντιπροσωπεία έχει μπερδέψει τα κουτιά.

----------


## ariadgr

> Προτίθεμαι κι εγώ στις επόμενες μέρες να αγοράσω ένα MacBook Pro ή το απλό δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμη.


Δεν ξέρεις αν σου αρκούν οι 13 ίντσες ή χρειάζεσαι 15";  :Thinking: 




> 3. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα μέσω του MacBook να τρέχω εφαρμογές όπως είναι το msn messenger, το Slype, το NERO, τον Firefox, το Photoshop κλπ;


Από αυτά που αναφέρεις μόνο το Nero δεν υπάρχει για mac (το αντίστοιχό του όμως είναι το Toast της Roxio)

----------


## riotshield

ενα σχόλιο σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες κόντρες.

έχω εδω και εναν μηνα ένα iMac 20" 2.4Ghz, το οποίο αντικατέστησε ένα πληρες συστημα AMD αγορασμένο την ίδια εποχή περίπου που βγήκαν τα iMac. Οι προδιαγραφές τους πάνω κάτω οι ίδιες. Το pc συνολικά μου είχε κοστίσει όσο ακριβώς πήρα μεταχειρισμένο το iMac τώρα, γύρω στα 550€ δηλαδή (αν δεν χρειαζόταν να σταλεί το iMac από Αγγλία όπως υπολόγιζα αρχικά θα ήταν ακόμα πιο οικονομικό).
Αναφερω κάποια πράγματα που υπάρχουν out of the box ενώ στο pc θα έπρεπε να τα αγορασει κάποιος ξεχωριστά (και δεν αναφέρθηκαν στα συγκριτικά πιο πριν)
Built-in wi-fi
Built in speakers (και μιλάμε και για χαρά ήχο)
Built in bluetooth
Built in mic
Built in camera.
Βέβαια όλα αυτά δεν κοστίζουν και τόσο πολύ αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να μπεις στον κόπο να τα ψαχνεις, να μπλέξεις με καλώδια,κτλ.

Η οθόνη δε είναι κλάσεις ανώτερη από την οθόνη των 220€ που είχα με το pc, βασικά είναι από τις καλύτερες οθόνες που έχω δει ποτέ, και να φανταστεί κανείς οτι η συγκεκριμένη οθόνη θεωρείται ως χαμηλής ποιότητας....μακάρι να ήταν ετσι όλες οι οθόνες.
Όλα αυτό σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός οτι το iMac είναι αθόρυβο σε αντίθεση με το pc που χωρίς να έχει κάποιο μεγάλο συστημα ψύξης ήταν ενοχλητικό με κάνουν να είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με την αλλαγή. 
Για το λειτουργικό τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, είναι απλά ΑΛΛΟ πράγμα, οπότε δεν λέω κάτι, ήθελα να συγκρίνω μονο το hardware.

Με λίγα λόγια, τώρα ειδικά που βγήκαν και οι βελτιωμένες εκδόσεις των iMac και οι τιμές των μοντέλων 2008 θα πέσουν, είναι καλή ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσει κάποιος την τύχη του με τα apple.

----------


## Nemessis

Επειδή κ εγώ απέκτησα πρόσφατα ενα MacBook 13' ήθελα να επισυμάνω πώς σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Ένα μεγάλο μειονέκτημα όμως θεωρώ την κάρτα ασύρματου δικτύου και τα διάφορα software issues που συσχετίζονται. Σε σημεία όπου ένα PDA ποιάνει, το Macbook δεν βρίσκει κανένα δίκτυο και μερικές φορές όταν επανέρχετε απο Sleep mode πάλι έχει προβλήματα.

----------


## haHa

> ενα σχόλιο σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες κόντρες.
> 
> έχω εδω και εναν μηνα ένα iMac 20" 2.4Ghz, το οποίο αντικατέστησε ένα πληρες συστημα AMD αγορασμένο την ίδια εποχή περίπου που βγήκαν τα iMac. Οι προδιαγραφές τους πάνω κάτω οι ίδιες. Το pc συνολικά μου είχε κοστίσει όσο ακριβώς πήρα μεταχειρισμένο το iMac τώρα, γύρω στα 550€ δηλαδή (αν δεν χρειαζόταν να σταλεί το iMac από Αγγλία όπως υπολόγιζα αρχικά θα ήταν ακόμα πιο οικονομικό).
> Αναφερω κάποια πράγματα που υπάρχουν out of the box ενώ στο pc θα έπρεπε να τα αγορασει κάποιος ξεχωριστά (και δεν αναφέρθηκαν στα συγκριτικά πιο πριν)
> Built-in wi-fi
> Built in speakers (και μιλάμε και για χαρά ήχο)
> Built in bluetooth
> Built in mic
> Built in camera.
> Βέβαια όλα αυτά δεν κοστίζουν και τόσο πολύ αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να μπεις στον κόπο να τα ψαχνεις, να μπλέξεις με καλώδια,κτλ.


Βεβαια συγκρινεις τιμες μεταχειρισμενου iMac με καινουριου pc...

Με λιγα λογια ακομα κ ο τωρινος iMac 20" των 1160 ευρω κοστιζει πολυ παραπανω απο ενα pc που εχει καλυτερη κ μεγαλυτερη οθονη 22".(με ολα τα καλουδια , πχ camera, wifi κλπ)



Ενδεικτικα τι μπορεις να παρεις με παρομοια ή κ λιγοτερα χρηματα:




795 ευρω + 105 ευρω το λειτουργικο + 200 ευρω για μια 22" οθονη.
*Συνολο 1100 ευρω .*


Λιγο λιγοτερο δηλαδη απο οσο κανει ο iMac 20" με την μετρια οθονη,αστεια καρτα γραφικων, διπυρηνο επεξεργαστη, 2gb ram,μικρο κ αργο σκληρο δισκο, 1 χρονο εγγυηση.

Μονο που εδω παιρνεις τετραπυρυνο pc, πιο αθορυβο, *καλυτερη κ μεγαλυτερη οθονη 22", καρτα γραφικων 5-6 φορες πιο γρηγορη*, διπλασιο κ πιο γρηγορο σκληρο, *8gb ram, 3 χρονια εγγυηση*, ασυρματο πληκτρολογιο κ ολα τα λοιπα καλουδια..(wifi 802.11n, camera κ ηχεια καλυτερα κλπ).


Στα υπολοιπα που λες εχεις δικιο, ειναι αλλωστε πιο υποκειμενικο..
Αλλα για το hardware , ειναι δυστυχως πολυ ακριβοτερο.

----------


## riotshield

δεν προσπαθησα να πω οτι ειναι φθηνότερο ή κατι τετοιο. 
είναι όντως κριμα που η τιμή τους αποτρέπει τον περισσότερο κόσμο από το να πέρνει mac.

μελλοντικά με βλέπω πάντως παλι να ψαχνω κατι μεταχειρισμένο προκειμένου να γλιτώσω απο τη λύση pc. εκτώς αν έγω γίνει πλούσιος μέχρι τότε...

----------


## DrEthernet

Αν αφαιρέσεις από τα €882 του 20' iMac (προ ΦΠΑ) τα €117,50 που έχει το Leopard retail και τα €71 του iLife που έρχονται προ-εγκατεστημένα τότε το hardware σου έρχεται στα €693,5 χωρίς ΦΠΑ. €825 δηλαδή με ΦΠΑ.

----------


## riotshield

πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση

----------


## haHa

> Αν αφαιρέσεις από τα €882 του 20' iMac (προ ΦΠΑ) τα €117,50 που έχει το Leopard retail και τα €71 του iLife που έρχονται προ-εγκατεστημένα τότε το hardware σου έρχεται στα €693,5 χωρίς ΦΠΑ. €825 δηλαδή με ΦΠΑ.


Τα 2 συστηματα (pc κ iMac ) ηταν με φπα κ λειτουργικο. Το iMac ειχε επιπλεον το iLife των 71 ευρω.
Παντα πρεπει να κανουμε συγκρισεις τιμων σωστες: οχι πχ τιμες μεταχειρισμενων με καινουριων ή τιμες Αγγλιες με Ελλαδα ή τιμες χωρις Φπα κ με Φπα ή τιμες με λειτουργικο με τιμες χωρις λειτουργικο..

O ολοκαινουριος iMac 20" εχει διπυρηνο επεξεργαστη , 20" οθονη , ενσωματωμενη καρτα γραφικων που τρωει ram απο την κεντρικη, μικρο κ πιο αργο σκληρο, 2gb ram,1 χρονο εγγυηση, λειτουργικο συστημα , iLife κ *κανει 1160 ευρω.*

Το pc εχει τετραπυρυνο επεξεργαστη, ειναι πιο αθορυβο σε full load,  *καλυτερη κ μεγαλυτερη οθονη 22", καρτα γραφικων 5-6 φορες πιο γρηγορη*, διπλασιο κ πιο γρηγορο σκληρο, *8gb ram, 3 χρονια εγγυηση*, ασυρματο πληκτρολογιο, ολα τα λοιπα καλουδια(wifi 802.11n, camera κ ηχεια καλυτερα κλπ), λειτουργικο συστημα κ *κανει 1100 ευρω.*

----------


## DrEthernet

OS X τρέχει;

----------


## haHa

> OS X τρέχει;



Φανταζομαι την απαντηση την ξερεις...
Επισημα δεν τρεχει mac os x, αλλα σιγουρα ειναι πολυ πιο γρηγορο συστημα(τι μιλαμε για photoshop, τι μιλαμε για video encoding , τι μιλαμε για αλλες απαιτητικες εφαρμογες πχ matlab,τι μιλαμε για παιχνιδια κλπ ) , κ με μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στο χρονο.

----------


## DrEthernet

Αν δεν τρέχει OS X είναι πεταμένα λεφτά όσο γρήγορο κι αν είναι.

----------


## Flareman

> Αν δεν τρέχει OS X είναι πεταμένα λεφτά όσο γρήγορο κι αν είναι.


+1.

Χωρίς OS X, ό,τι ιπποδύναμη και να έχει το μηχάνημα πρόκειται για ετερόκλητο πακέτο, από τη φύση του. Πεταμένα λεφτά.

----------


## haHa

> Αν δεν τρέχει OS X είναι πεταμένα λεφτά όσο γρήγορο κι αν είναι.


Περι ορεξεως, κολοκυθοπιτα...

Πχ υπαρχουν ατομα που πετανε τα λεφτα τους αγοραζοντας εν ετη 2009: 
διπυρηνο οχι γρηγορο συστημα, 
αστεια ενσωματωμενη καρτα γραφικων που τρωει μνημη απο την κεντρικη, 
μικρο σκληρο δισκο(ιδιας χωρητικοτητας σκληρο βρισκεις σε λαπτοπ των 600 ευρω), 
μετρια οθονη 20" των 150 ευρω, 
μικρη αντοχη στο χρονο, 
1 χρονο εγγυηση 
*κ πληρωνουν για ολα αυτα 1160 ευρω!! (iMac 20")*


*
Σε επιχειρησεις κλπ, δηλαδη εκει που μετρανε παραπανω τα χρηματα, γνωριζουν οτι δεν θελουν να τα πεταξουν κ για αυτο σπανιως κανουν τετοιες κακες αγορες-πεταμενα λεφτα..*

----------


## DrEthernet

Τι να κάνουμε. Η Apple έχει το καλύτερο λειτουργικό και το ξέρει οπότε μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει με το hardware της. Και το σημαντικότερο, κανένας χρήστης Mac δεν κλαίει τα λεφτά του.

----------


## haHa

> Γεια και από μένα και μπαίνω απευθείας στις ερωτήσεις που έχω.
> Προτίθεμαι κι εγώ στις επόμενες μέρες να αγοράσω ένα MacBook Pro ή το απλό δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμη.


Πρεπει πρωτα να καταληξεις αν θελεις ενα 13" με μετρια οθονη ή εναν 15" με παρα πολυ καλη οθονη..

Στα υπολοιπα δεν θα εχεις προβληματα σοβαρα..

----------


## Vito

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις και ειδικά τον bored01 για την ανάλυση των απαντήσεων του στα ερωτήματα μου.
Τελικά κατέληξα στις 15''.
Τυχόν απορίες μου θα σας τις επαναφέρω. Σε μερικές μέρες θα τον έχω στα χέρια μου  :Clap:

----------


## ariadgr

> Τελικά κατέληξα στις 15''.
> Τυχόν απορίες μου θα σας τις επαναφέρω. Σε μερικές μέρες θα τον έχω στα χέρια μου


Σε συμφέρει να τον πάρεις από αγγλικό e-shop λόγω της ισοτιμίας της Λίρας.  :Wink:

----------


## Nemessis

> Τι να κάνουμε. Η Apple έχει το καλύτερο λειτουργικό και το ξέρει οπότε μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει με το hardware της. Και το σημαντικότερο, κανένας χρήστης Mac δεν κλαίει τα λεφτά του.


Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο όσο αφορά το έιτουργικό της. Πάντως όσο αφορά το ασύρματο δίκτυο ακόμη δεν έχει σταθεροποιηθεί. Δεν ανιτμετωπίζω μόνο εγώ τραγικά προβλήματα, αλλά βλέπω κ σε ξενόγλωσσα φόρουμ πώς εδώ και 2 χρόνια δεν μπορεί να τα λύσει για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο.

........Auto merged post: Nemessis πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο όσο αφορά το έιτουργικό της. Πάντως όσο αφορά το ασύρματο δίκτυο ακόμη δεν έχει σταθεροποιηθεί. Δεν ανιτμετωπίζω μόνο εγώ τραγικά προβλήματα, αλλά βλέπω κ σε ξενόγλωσσα φόρουμ πώς εδώ και 2 χρόνια δεν μπορεί να τα λύσει για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο.


Κατά τα άλλα πάντως είμαι πολύ ευχαρηστιμένος με το 13'' μού κ δεν νομίζω πώς θα το άλλαζα  :Wink:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Περι ορεξεως, κολοκυθοπιτα...
> 
> Πχ υπαρχουν ατομα που πετανε τα λεφτα τους αγοραζοντας εν ετη 2009: 
> διπυρηνο οχι γρηγορο συστημα, 
> αστεια ενσωματωμενη καρτα γραφικων που τρωει μνημη απο την κεντρικη, 
> μικρο σκληρο δισκο(ιδιας χωρητικοτητας σκληρο βρισκεις σε λαπτοπ των 600 ευρω), 
> μετρια οθονη 20" των 150 ευρω, 
> μικρη αντοχη στο χρονο, 
> 1 χρονο εγγυηση 
> ...


Όπως υπάρχουν άτομα που πετάνε τα λεφτά τους σε iPhone. Καταλαβαίνεις τί εννοώ, φαντάζομαι. Θέμα γούστου, αισθητικής, χρηστικότητας και το balance όλων αυτών. Δεν είναι μόνο η "ιπποδύναμη" σε ένα υπολογιστικό σύστημα, το γνωρίζεις αυτό, αλλά επιμένεις να το αγνοείς.

Στο φινάλε, δεν σου κάθισε η Apple στο σβέρκο. Αν θεωρείς ότι οι Mac είναι υπερτιμημένοι (που δεν είναι*), δικαίωμά σου.

*δεν είναι περισσότερο υπερτιμημένοι από ένα επώνυμο σύστημα.

Για την αντοχή στο χρόνο, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, μην επιμένεις.

----------


## haHa

> Όπως υπάρχουν άτομα που πετάνε τα λεφτά τους σε iPhone. Καταλαβαίνεις τί εννοώ, φαντάζομαι. Θέμα γούστου, αισθητικής, χρηστικότητας και το balance όλων αυτών. Δεν είναι μόνο η "ιπποδύναμη" σε ένα υπολογιστικό σύστημα, το γνωρίζεις αυτό, αλλά επιμένεις να το αγνοείς.
> 
> Στο φινάλε, δεν σου κάθισε η Apple στο σβέρκο. Αν θεωρείς ότι οι Mac είναι υπερτιμημένοι (που δεν είναι*), δικαίωμά σου.
> 
> *δεν είναι περισσότερο υπερτιμημένοι από ένα επώνυμο σύστημα.


Δεν μου καθισε κανενας στο σβερκο..
Υπαρχουν ατομα με απολυτα σεβαστες αποψεις: πχ ο DrEthernet θελει μονο mac, αλλα παραδεχεται οτι ειναι πιο ακριβα..


Αλλο πραγμα να τα προτιμας κι αλλο πραγμα να προσπαθεις να πεισεις οτι δεν ειναι πιο ακριβα..

Οσο για το υπερτιμημενα, σε παραπεμπω πχ εδω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...00#post2261600

Κ τα 2 μηχανηματα εχουν λειτουργικο, ειναι πολυ ποιοτικα, εχουν παρομοια specs, αλλα ειχαν μια πολυ σεβαστη διαφορα τιμης(800-1200 ευρω διαφορα!). Α, κ τα 2 ειναι επωνυμα..
Εσυ μπορεις να συνεχιζεις να θεωρεις οτι ειναι οσο υπερτιμημενα ειναι αλλα επωνυμα μηχανηματα..





> Για την αντοχή στο χρόνο, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, μην επιμένεις.


Δεν μπορω παρα να συμφωνησω:
ενα pc διπυρηνο 3+ ετων εχει καλυτερες επιδοσεις κ αντοχη στο χρονο απο εναν iMac G5 μονοπυρηνο 3+ ετων.

----------


## DrEthernet

Haha, ανέφερες κατόπιν εορτής σε παραπάνω σου μήνυμα τις επιχειρήσεις. Στη δική μας επιχείρηση πλέον αγοράζουμε Mac για όσους σταθμούς εργασίας αναβαθμίζονται. Η απόφαση πάρθηκε λόγο του αισθητά χαμηλότερου κόστους συντήρησης και down time σε σχέση με τα PC κι επειδή οι υπάλληλοι που χρησιμοποιούν OS X αντί των Windows είναι πιο παραγωγικοί. Οι μόνοι σταθμοί που θα παραμείνουν με Windows είναι αυτοί του λογιστηρίου λόγο του ERP.
Επιπλέον, εκτός του αντικειμενικού κόστους του hardware υπάρχει και το στοιχείο του user experience. Ένας υπολογιστής είναι ένα πολύτιμο εργαλείο που βοηθάει τον καθένας μας είτε να είναι πιο παραγωγικός είτε πιο δημιουργικός είτε και τα δύο. Όσοι είναι χρήστες Mac ξέρουν πολύ καλά πως στο παρελθόν πλήρωναν πολύ ακριβότερα για να έχουν την δυνατότητα αυτή. Πλέον οι υπολογιστές Macintosh είναι προσιτοί για όλους (όχι μόνο τους επαγγελματίες, μια καραμέλα που πιπιλιέται ακόμα) και χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα συμβατότητας που μπορεί να συναντούσες πριν δέκα χρόνια.

----------


## haHa

DrEthernet,η πλειοψηφια ομως των επιχειρησεων θεωρει (οπως φανταζομαι γνωριζεις) οτι ειναι κακη επενδυση χρηματων να παρουν mac..
Φυσικα υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις, οπως η δικη σου περιπτωση..

----------


## cookeecut

Συχνά, διαβάζοντας συζητήσεις με επιχειρήματα υπέρ-κατά των Mac, αναρωτιέμαι ποιοι είμαστε εμείς οι χρήστες Mac και PC που επιχειρηματολογούμε.

Είμαστε απλοί χρήστες ή μήπως προγραμματιστές και κάθε είδους εραστές της πληροφορικής και κατά συνέπεια αυτομάτως "όχι απλοί χρήστες";

Για εμένα τουλάχιστον τα πράγματα είναι απλά.

Οι Mac είναι εξαιρετικά μηχανήματα με πολύ καλό hardware (όχι όμως κορυφαίο) και κορυφαίο OS.
ΔΕΝ είναι το απόλυτο στο λόγο αξίας προς τιμή. Και NAI είναι αρκετά έως πολύ ακριβοί.

Όμως, οι Mac και το OS/X είναι φτιαγμένα πρωτίστως για χρήση, για δουλειά για παραγωγικότητα.
Δεν είναι οι υπολογιστές για όσους αντλούν ευχαρίστηση από το να μαστορεύουν settings και να περνούν ώρες στη knowledgebase της Microsoft. 
Είναι για ανθρώπους που βλέπουν τον υπολογιστή ως αξιόπιστο εργαλείο.

Το αν λοιπόν είναι καλή αγορά ο Mac είναι κυρίως θέμα χρήστη. 

Οι αληθινοί επαγγελματίες πάνε σε Mac και δεν επιστρέφουν ποτέ πίσω σε PC. Δεν είναι λίγοι, είναι πάρα πολλοί. Ψάχτε και ρωτήστε αυτούς και όχι ανθρώπους της πληροφορικής, που λόγω επαγγέλματος συχνά  αδυνατούμε να καταλάβουμε γιατί οι Mac χαίρουν τέτοιας εκτίμησης από τους χρήστες τους.

Εγώ πάντως, μετά από 20+ χρόνια στην πληροφορική, και εντατική ενασχόληση με Unix/Linux/Windows κτλ., πήρα Macbook πριν δύο χρόνια και γνώρισα από κοντά αυτό που η επαγγελματική μου διαίσθηση μου υπαγόρευε. 

Ποιότητα, αξιοπιστία και πάνω απ'όλα .... *ουσία*.

----------


## DrEthernet

> DrEthernet,η πλειοψηφια ομως των επιχειρησεων θεωρει (οπως φανταζομαι γνωριζεις) οτι ειναι κακη επενδυση χρηματων να παρουν mac..
> Φυσικα υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις, οπως η δικη σου περιπτωση..


Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα που ζούμε ότι δε γνωρίζουμε το βγάζουμε σκάρτο. Στο εξωτερικό πλέον πολλές επιχειρήσεις επιλέγουν Macintosh. Μέχρι και iMac ως point of sale σε πολλά καταστήματα έχω δει. Άλλωστε δε γνωρίζω τι θεωρεί ο καθένας αλλά τι έχω δει εγώ στην πράξη και αυτό που έχω δει είναι πως long term ένα Mac είναι πολύ καλύτερη επένδυση από ένα Wintel.

----------


## didaxi

> Κι αυτό πάλι πως θα θεωρηθεί; 
> Έχω Mac (από το 1988) και ποτέ δεν είχα PC. Μπορώ να σου πω να μην το πάρεις;
> 
> Εν κατακλείδι, αφού σας μπήκε το "σαράκι", πάτε και τσιμπήστε το γιατί θα σας μείνει απωθημένο. Καρατσεκαρισμένο 
> 
> Για την ιστορία, έχω "μυήσει" στον κόσμο των Apple φορητών 4 άτομα και δεν το έχει μετανοιώσει κανείς


Χρόνια Πολλά!

"Ψήνομαι" το τελευταίο 2μηνο.
Έχω καταντήσει "παραψημένο" τόστ...

Έχεις το καλύτερο επιχείρημα...δεν ειρωνεύομαι, *σοβαρολογώ*...βασίζεται στο συναίσθημα, μεν, κρύβει εμπειρία και πείθει, δε.

Το μόνο που με "κρατά" είναι το "ζύγισμα" των προτεραιοτήτων στις δαπάνες.
Ίσως κάνω υπομονή λίγους μήνες ακόμη...αλλά εξίσου πιθανό είναι να λειτουργήσω παρορμητικά σε ανύποπτο χρόνο.

Γεγονός είναι ότι για το Κατασκευαστή μόνο καλά λόγια έχω ακούσει.
Προσωπικά, δε, με "εμπνέει" κάθε προϊόν του.
Είναι ποιοτικός και δε κρύβεται.

Χαιρετώ. :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: didaxi πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Επιτέλους είχα το χρόνο να ασχοληθώ λιγάκι με το MAC. Μου φαίνεται καλό, είμαι ευχαριστημένος σε γενικές γραμμές. Παρςατήρησα όμως κάποια προβληματάκια με το wireless. Ενώ από την Ethernet μπορώ και βλέπω τα Windows Workgroups από την ασύρματη δεν τη βλέπω! Η αλήθεια είναι πώς δεν περίμενα να αντιμετωπίσω τέτοια προβλήματα. Θα το ψάξω πάντως λίγο ακόμη.


Εν τέλει, το αγόρασες στην Ελλάδα;

Αν ναι και θες να το αναφέρεις (...και αν επιτρέπεται να αναφερθεί στην Κοινότητα...) από ποιόν;
RAINBOW ή SYSTEMGRAPH;

"Έκανες κίνηση" επέκτασης της εγγύησης;

thx  :Smile:

----------


## bored01

> RAINBOW ή SYSTEMGRAPH;
> 
> "Έκανες κίνηση" επέκτασης της εγγύησης;
> 
> thx


Όλα τα καταστήματα που πουλάνε mac στην Eλλάδα, είτε είναι το Πλαίσιο, είτε τα multirama, είτε το fnac, είτε η systemgraph είτε οποιοδήποτε άλλο, είναι εξουσιοδοτημένοι μεταπωλητές (AAR-Apple Authorized Resellers ή Retailers) της Rainbow, η οποία είναι ο εξουσιοδοτημένος διανομέας στην Ελλάδα (AAD-Αpple Authorized Distributor). 

H Systemgraph δεν κάνει πλέον (επίσημα) δική της εισαγωγή, από τις 2 Απριλίου μπήκε στους μεταπωλητές της Rainbow. Επίσης η Rainbow δεν έχει κάποιο κατάστημα, από την ίδια αγοράζεις μόνο αν έχεις κάνει εγγραφή για το applestore.gr

Άρα δεν έχει σημασία από που το πήρες, παντού θα βρεις σχεδόν ίδιες τιμές.

Όποια επέκταση εγγύησης δεις είναι ανεπίσημη. Η επίσημη επέκταση εγγύησης που αναγνωρίζουν τα κέντρα service της Apple (AASP-Αpple Authorized Service Providers), τα οποία στην Ελλάδα είναι η Rainbow και η Document για Αθήνα και η Elite για Θεσσαλονίκη, είναι το Apple Care, το οποίο όμως δεν πωλείται ακόμα στην Ελλάδα.

Π.χ η Sytemgraph δίνει μια επέκταση εγγύησης η οποία φυσικά ισχύει μόνο για το δικό της service και δεν αναγνωρίζεται από αλλού. To συγκεκριμένο όμως κατάστημα αν και έχει πιστοποιημένους τεχνικούς για Apple, ΔΕΝ αποτελεί (ακόμα) AASP. Βέβαια παρ'όλο που δεν είναι επίσημο κέντρο service παρέχουν καλές υπηρεσίες και είναι η μόνη επιλογή για επέκταση εγγύησης. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει και η Document κάποιο τέτοιο πακέτο.

----------


## esykas

Εγώ το σκέφτηκα από τότε που βγήκαν τα vista και δεν το μετάνιωσα
αφού ταλαιπωρήθηκα στις αρχές του 2007 με τα sVISTA έκανα τη κίνηση και αγόρασα ένα mini χωρίς να ξέρω τι καλά καλά είναι το mac os,ότι είχα διαβάσει ήταν από ένα παρά πεταμένο τεύχος του ram τα υπόλοιπα τα ρώτησα εδώ την πρώτη ημέρα που το άνοιξα και άκουσα τον ήχο έναρξης του μηχανήματος.
Από τότε συνδέθηκα με αυτό το λογισμικό λόγο της απλότητας και τις ευχρηστίας του.
Μόλις κατάλαβα γιατί δεν είναι ανάγκη να υπάρχουν πολλά προγράμματα σε κάθε εξειδικευμένη εργασία όπως στα παράθυρα αλλά λίγα και απροβλημάτιστα είπα οκ εδώ είμαστε.Ακόμη ένα ωραίο συναίσθημα είχα όταν πέρασα το Leopard στο mini και συνέχιζε να ανοίγει σε 20 δευτερόλεπτα όταν τα vista ήθελαν με P4 στα 2,8 με raptor και 2MB μνήμη και αναβαθμησμένος με κάρτα γραφικών 300 ευρώ τότε λόγο svista δυόμιση λεπτά.
Αυτά τα ολίγα από εμένα και δεν είμαι με τα συμφέροντα της apple και της κάθε εταιρίας αλλά με οποιαδήποτε μου παρέχει αυτό που θέλω χωρίς να με παιδέψει στο κάτω κάτω αν ήθελα παίδεμα θα ήμουν με linux τα οποία θέλουν το κάτι παραπάνω από έναν απλό χρήστη του internet

----------


## thecode

Την Apple την παρακολούθώ χρόνια κ ξέρω πάνω κάτω τι παίζει. Μπορώ με μεγάλη σιγουριά να πω πως αν δεν βγάζεις ένα 2000αρο ευρώ το μήνα mac δε συμφέρει να πάρεις εδώ Ελλάδα. Να βάλεις τις οικονομίες 1+ χρόνου σ ένα μηχάνημα με 1 έτος εγγύηση κ τέτοια τιμή είναι βλακεία. Σίγουρα το δέσιμο software+hardware κάνει την αλληλεπίδραση σου πιο γρήγορη κ αξιόπιστη. Όμως:

-Το ότι πχ τo ιTunes είναι μες το adware με ministore, βελάκια δίπλα στα songs κλπ εμένα δε μου κάθεται καλά. Στη ουσία μόνο την κονόμα κοιτάνε κατ εμε. 
-Κάνουν μερικά feutures που εντυπωσιάζουν κ μένουν εκεί όλοι. Unibody ας πουμε. Λίγο να χτυπηθεί κάνει βουλόματα κατευθείαν. 
-Σου πασάρουν παλιό hardware με τιμή καινούριου γιατί πολύ απλά ελάχιστοι ασχολούνται να κοιτάξουν under the hood αφού είναι mac που μόνο η "εμειρία" μετράει.
-Πληρώνεις τα προγράμματα αφού μόνο μερικά είναι opensource ή free. Κ αυτό πρέπει να το κάνεις όχι γτ έχεις λεφτά, αλλά για να μην κολήσεις κακόβουλο λογισμικό μιας κ δεν έχεις κάποιο πρόγραμμα να προστατεύει το συστημα σου. Πχ οι πρόσφατες φάσεις με το iWork 09.
-Εξαρτήματα πχ αντάπτορες, ακουστικά κλπ από την apple είναι πιο ακριβά σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό.
-Το service εκτός εγγύησης φτάνει επάξια την sony (ίσως την ξεπερνάει κιόλας) Άσε την υποστήριξη... Πχ systemgraph: δίνεις 600 ευρώ για μιάμιση!!! ώρα τηλ. υποστήριξη το χρόνο + κάτι άλλα. 'Ελεος!! Όλα αυτά Ελλάδα πάντα. Νομίζω βεβαια υπάρχει επίσημη γραμμή της Apple για υποστήριξη πια εδώ.

Αυτα είναι κάποια βασικά μείον κατ εμέ.
Κ θα το πω όπως το λέω κ σε φίλους όταν μιλάμε για υπολογιστές κλπ.

-Αν θες να ακούς μουσική, να βλεπεις ταινίες, να κατεβάζεις, ν αποθηκεύεις τις φωτό/βίντεο, να σερφάρεις κ να μιλάς με msn με φιλους/ες πάρε ένα ποιοτήκό λαπτοπ από τα πολλά που έχουν αναφερθεί σ αυτό το thread, φθηνότερο με καλύτερη εγγύηση κ δοκίμασε της ubuntu. Όλα αυτά τα κάνει άνετα, σταθερή, εύχρηστη, ασφαλής κ δωρεάν. Ψάξε εδώ κ θα δείς πόσο απλή είναι. Κ όλο το software είναι δύο κλικ μακρύά κ ασφαλές (λόγω τεστ κ ανοιχτού κώδικα).

-Αν όμως θες να κάνεις βαρύ video editing/photo editing, ασχολείσαι με σύνθεση μουσικής, θες να κονομάς από τα προγράμματα σου ή θες απλά να κάνεις το κομμάτι σου πάρε mac. Επιπλέον το macosx είναι εξαιρετικό στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του.

----------


## DrEthernet

> ...Επιπλέον το macosx είναι εξαιρετικό στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του.


Κρατάω την ουσία γιατί στα υπόλοιπα σε βρήκα αδιάβαστο. Ειδικά στα θέματα περί software. Καλά, με το θέμα ασφαλείας ειδικά χάθηκε οποιοδήποτε credibility σε όσα έγραφες.

----------


## thecode

Μια χαρά διαβασμένος είμαι. Εσύ κράτησες σαν ουσία μόνο ότι σε συμφερε απ όσα είπα. Αν έχεις αντίλογο γράψε τον αλλιώς μη πετάς ότι να ναι. Κ όσο για το θέμα ασφάλειας, να στο κάνω λιανά, ένας χρήστης windows κατεβάζει πιο άνετα πειρατικό λογισμικό γιατί έχει ένα antivirus να φυλάει σκοπιά κ να προειδοποιεί. Έσυ αν κατεβάσεις κάτι κακόβουλο πειρατικό κ του δώσεις root access την πάτησες. Χαμπάρι δε θα πάρεις. Ξέχασες φαίνετε την ανακοίνωση της Apple που πρότείνε να βάλουν οι χρήστες antiirus κ μετά την απέσειρε κακην κακώς. Κ αν εσύ νομίζεις πως έχεις το σούπερ λειτουργικό που δε κολλάει τπτ κ ποτε κάνε ένα ψάξιμο στο google να ενημερωθείς. Πχ σε hack contest δύο χρόνια τώρα ο safari πέφτει πρώτος κ μάζι του κ όλο το macosx, επι ίσης όροις με windows κ linux.

----------


## Patentman

> Από τότε συνδέθηκα με αυτό το λογισμικό λόγο της απλότητας και τις ευχρηστίας του.
> Μόλις κατάλαβα γιατί δεν είναι ανάγκη να υπάρχουν πολλά προγράμματα σε κάθε εξειδικευμένη εργασία όπως στα παράθυρα αλλά λίγα και απροβλημάτιστα είπα οκ εδώ είμαστε.


Πουθενα δεν χρειαζονται πολλα προγραμματα για μια εξιδικευμενη εργασια.
Συνηθως ενα χρειαζεσε ή αλλιως ειναι σουϊτα.
Αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με την πλατφορμα, εχει να κανει με την συνηθειες του χρηστη και τι εγκαθιστα αυτος νομιζοντας οτι του κανει.
Τωρα αν αλλαζοντας πλατφορμα σου φανηκε διαφορετικη και λογω αυτου ειτε συγκρατηθηκες ειτε δεν βρηκες εκατονταδες παραπλησια προγραμματα τοτε αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα.





> Ακόμη ένα ωραίο συναίσθημα είχα όταν πέρασα το Leopard στο mini και συνέχιζε να ανοίγει σε 20 δευτερόλεπτα όταν τα vista ήθελαν με P4 στα 2,8 με raptor και 2MB μνήμη και αναβαθμησμένος με κάρτα γραφικών 300 ευρώ τότε λόγο svista δυόμιση λεπτά.


Αυτη δεν ειναι αποτυπωση της πραγματικοτητας/αληθειας.
Η πραγματικοτητα λεει οτι ενας υπολογιστης με windows ανοιγει κατα μεσο ορο στα 45".
Τωρα αν η εγκατασταση ειναι προβληματικη, τα windows μαϊμου ή δεν εχεις βρει σωστους drivers τοτε θα κανει τοσο και παραπανω...
Το eee PC που εχω ανοιγει και αυτο κοντα στα 45" (αν και εχω την αισθηση οτι ανοιγει πολυ νωριτερα).



Με λιγα λογια καλα τα macbook (απο αλλες αποψεις) αλλά να μην θαβουμε τα αλλα για να φαινονται καλυτερα...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Μια χαρά διαβασμένος είμαι. Ίσως εσύ κράτησες σαν ουσία μόνο ότι σε συμφερε απ όσα είπα. Αν έχεις αντίλογο γράψε τον αλλιώς μη με πετάς ότι να ναι. Κ όσο για το θέμα ασφάλειας, να στο κάνω λιανά, ένας χρήστης windows κατεβάζει πιο άνετα πειρατικό λογισμικό γιατί έχει ένα antivirus να φυλάει σκοπιά κ να προειδοποιεί. Έσυ αν κατεβάσεις κάτι κακόβουλο πειρατικό κ του δώσεις root access την πάτησες. Χαμπάρι δε θα πάρεις.


Αν δώσεις root access *χωρίς να ελέγξεις*, είσαι άξιος της μοίρας σου. Είναι σαν να κάνεις χρήση ναρκωτικών με χρησιμοποιημένη σύριγγα. Θα πεθάνεις ούτως ή άλλως από τη χρήση, και θα κολλήσεις και οποιαδήποτε ασθένεια έχει ο άλλος. Αν έχεις password [null], ποιος φταίει; Αν τρέξεις τον Installer που σου λέει ότι θα εγκαταστήσει τον codec για να δεις τα βυζιά της τάδε τύπισας, φταίει το λειτουργικό; Αν πας και δώσεις τον κωδικό σου γιατί σου ήρθε mail που γράφει ότι "Τάδεbank λογαριασμός έχει περιορισμένος", φταίει η εφαρμογή Mail.app; PEBKAC, απλά.
Ο Installer του MacOS X έχει την ευκολία να βλέπεις τί εγκαθίσταται και πού. Από τα trojans δεν σε προστατεύει τίποτα, ούτε το καλύτερο antivirus. Όπως και το ευκολότερο malware, ένα απλό bash ή Applescript, δεν θα το πιάσει το antivirus, καθώς πρόκειται για στάνταρ εντολές.
Στο MacOS X δεν υπάρχει _virus_, με την καθαρή του έννοια. Αντίθετα, στα Windows είναι ο παράδεισος των ιών. Κι ακόμα κι αν υπάρχουν δυο, τρια, δέκα trojans, αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι τί γίνεται στο real life, στην καθημερινή χρήση. Κι εκεί, hands down, το MacOS X είναι ασφαλές σαν χρηματοκιβώτιο.
Η αποκορύφωση έρχεται σ' αυτή τη φράση, βασικά: _ένας χρήστης windows κατεβάζει πιο άνετα πειρατικό λογισμικό γιατί έχει ένα antivirus να φυλάει σκοπιά_. Δεν έχει καμία βάση, δεν ισχύει. Δεν βάζεις antivirus γιατί φοβάσαι για τα πράγματα που κατεβάζεις, βάζεις antivirus γιατί το ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ.
Και μερικές από τις υπόλοιπες ανακρίβειες:
Το iTunes δεν έχει adware. Το iTunes mini store απενεργοποιείται με μία ρύθμιση, τα βελάκια για το iTMS επίσης, το Genius επίσης. Τέλος.
Μερικά open source ή free στον Mac ε; Μάλλον έχεις καιρό να κοιτάξεις τί γίνεται. Βρες μου μερικά open source που σου λείπουν, έτσι για να κάνουμε κουβέντα. Πλέον όλα τα σοβαρά projects έχουν και MacOS X source & binaries. Ακόμα και το OpenOffice.org, που πριν μερικά χρόνια είχε σηκώσει τα χέρια ψηλά, έχει φτιάξει Cocoa κομμάτι.

----------


## haHa

Παντως σοβαρα τωρα, τα freeware σε windows ειναι μακρα περισσοτερα..
Ενδεικτικα σε mac os x δεν εχω βρει freeware για τα εξης:
α) σοβαρο download manager . Κατι freeware που κυκλοφορουν δεν ειναι καλοι.
β) σοβαρο firewall για την outbound κινηση .
γ) προγραμμα για cpu undervolting
κλπ

Ακομα κ για να ρυθμισεις την κινηση του ποντικιου(που ειναι μετριοτατη στο mac os x), πρεπει να πληρωσεις. (steermouse)

Χωρια τις ελλειψεις αλλων εφαρμογων..

----------


## flatrate

Εγώ πάντως τσίμπησα τα χριστούγεννα ένα Sony Vaio VGN AW11M/H και έχω μείνει κατευχαριστημένος. 

Τι apple μου λες μετά και πράσινα άλογα..

----------


## thecode

Μίλησα από την σκοπιά ένος κοινού χρήστη windows που κατεβάζει το πρόγραμμα σπασμένο ή το ανάλογο crack ή patch. Στα windows κ να τρέξει κάτι κακό θα σε ειδοποιήσει το antivus, στο μακ αν δεν είσαι υποψιασμένος κ πας να κάνει ότι έκανες στα windows παπαλα. Νομίζω είναι ξεκάθαρο. 
Δεν είπα πως τα τα mac πιάνουν ιούς όπως τα windows, αλλά αυτό προσπαθείς να περάσεις. Ιούς αν δεν πηγαίνεις σε ύποπτα σαιτ δε κολλάς πουθενά. Δε βλέπω να σχολιάζεις αυτό με το safari....

Adware
Αφού βλέπω διαφημίσεις στο iTunes είναι adware τέλος, δε μπα να απεργοποιήται ή να είναι μόνο για σχετικά με το τι έχω στη Library. Δε με ενδιαφέρει. Εγώ θέλω media player όχι media promotion player.
Στα windows δεν έχω δει επιλογή να απενεργοποιηθούν τα βελάκια. Μπορείς να μου πεις που είναι;;; Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως θέλει ένα hack για να γίνει.

Για τα free κ opensource.
Όταν είπα μερικά δεν εννοούσα ότι θα λείψει τπτ. Αλλά τα περισσότερα προγράμματα όσο απλά κ να ναι κοστίζουν. Εδώ για rar έψαχνα προχτές κ είδα κάτι 10άρες, 20άρες ευρώ. Είχε κ free αλλά δεν έκανε ότι ήθελα. Οφείλω να πω ότι τα προγράμματα για mac είναι πολύ πιο όμορφα κ καλογραμμένα. Αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους τα περισσότερα. Αλλά με μέτρο...

Αν εσείς νομίζετε πως είστε σ ένα παράδεισο με το super macosx κ τα απίστευτα ποιοτηκά mac σας, γιατί να σας το χαλάσω... Καλή διασκέδασή. 

Δεν έχω κάτι εναντίον των mac, αν μου χρειαστεί θα το πάρω αλλά να λέμε τα πράγματα όπως είναι. Μην γίνει σαν τους mac fans που μετά που πέρασε στο αλλουμίνιο η Apple στα macbook, ούτε ένας χρόνος δεν είναι, σνομπάρουν όλα τα πλαστικά laptop. Έλεος.

----------


## haHa

> ...Εδώ για rar έψαχνα προχτές κ είδα κάτι 10άρες, 20άρες ευρώ. Είχε κ free αλλά δεν έκανε ότι ήθελα. ...


Πονεμενη ιστορια τα rar στο mac os x.
Ολα ειναι μετρια προγραμματα.
Κ για αυτο υπαρχουν πολλα.

Στα windows εχουν επικρατησει 7-zip κ Winrar ,γιατι καλυπτουν πληρως τους χρηστες..
Σε mac os x ειναι ενα μπερδεμα.. Εχω καταληξει να εχω 2-3 προγραμματα.

----------


## esykas

από προγράμματα εγώ ξέρω ότι έχει λίγα και καλά,αν έχει περισσότερα,συγνώμη αλλά όσα μου χρειάζονται από προγράμματα τα έχω και δεν κολλάει πουθενά,το book που έχω είναι χωρίς format από την εγκατάσταση του leopard τον Νοέμβριο του 07.
Στο κάτω κάτω ελεύθεροι είμαστε να επιλέγουμε τι θέλουμε αλλά το θέμα σκέφτομαι να πάρω macbook έχει γίνει αντιπαράθεση του κάθε πικραμένου,ὀτι δηλαδή με το iPhone άπαξ και σε βολεύει τελείωσε.
Αλλά ξέχασα η καλύτερη διαφήμιση είναι η αρνητική  :Smile:

----------


## Patentman

> αλλά το θέμα σκέφτομαι να πάρω macbook έχει γίνει αντιπαράθεση του κάθε πικραμένου


Ετσι λες αλλά δεν διευκρινισες σε ποια πλευρα ανηκει ο πικραμενος.
Εγω παντως με τετοιες τιμες στα macbook τους μονους  πικραμενους που μπορω να διακρινω ειναι τους κατοχους ή/και οσους θελουν να αποκτησουν.
Την στιγμη που ο καθε πολιτης, μη πορωμενος, μη fanboy, μπορει να αγορασει φορητο υπολογιστη απο 159€ (netbook) ή απο 350€ (notebook).
Και το αστειο ειναι οτι με 350€ κανει τα παντα, και το συζηταμε κιολας!

----------


## DrEthernet

@thecode
Αυτό που αναφέρεσαι ως adware στο iTunes ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος το ονομάζει iTunes Store.
«As of January 2009, the store has sold 6 billion songs, accounting for more than 70% of worldwide online digital music sales and making the service the largest legal music retailer.», πηγή Wikipedia.

Στην περίπτωση που δε θέλεις να ανταμείψεις τους δημιουργούς για τη δουλειά τους ή δε σε ενδιαφέρει να ανακαλύψεις νέα τραγούδια και συγκροτήματα μέσω των εργαλείων του iTS μπορείς να απενεργοποιήσεις όλα τα εργαλεία από τις ρυθμίσεις του προγράμματος.

----------


## thecode

Δε μιλάω για το store αλλά για τα τρυγύρω που μπήκαν σιγά σιγά σαν λειτουργίες κ καλά αλλά στην ουσία είναι εκεί για να σε σκανταλίζουν τύπου "α αυτό το τραγούδι ταιριάζει, έλα 99 cent κάνει σιγά το πράμα". Εσένα σε βολεύουν εμένα δε μ αρέσουν. Γούστα είναι αυτά. Τα βελάκια απενεργοποιούνται τελικά όπως κ τα υπόλοιπα;

haHa όντως πονεμένο. Αν υπήρχε winrar port για mac θα ταν όλα τα λεφτά. Που θα πάει κάποιος θα το αναλάβει. Υπομονή :-)

Εγώ απλά υπέδειξα κατά την γνώμη μου μερικά αρνητικά, τα οποία βασίζονται σε πραγματικά γεγονότα κ όχι σε γενικολογίες τύπου "λες ανακρίβιες" κλπ Ίσως το adware να είναι κάπως χοντρό σαν έκφραση αλλά σε χαλαρή μετάφραση έτσι είναι.

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Pantentman ότι στις μέρες μας, δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά για πέταμα. Αν το 1580 macbook έκανε όσο το πρώτο της σειράς δλδ 1200+ κ είχε 3 χρόνια εγγύηση ναι θα το σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά κ ας έδινα πάλι κάτι παραπάνω. Με την τωρινή κατάσταση μπαα. Κ στην τελική αν είναι τόσο ποιοτήτκά γιατί δε δίνει 3 χρόνια εγγύηση εξ αρχής η Apple αλλά μέχρι κ αυτό πρέπει να πληρώσεις; Η Toshiba έκανε μια κίνηση κ σου δίνει εγγύηση για κλοπή, ατύχημα κλπ. + 3 χρόνια εξ αρχής εγγύηση. Κ απ όλα αυτά πάλι βγαίνει, κ η Apple με τόσα έσοδα από παντού, τσιγκουνεύεται... Θυμάμαι τις καλές εποχές που δεν είχαν τα ibook cdrw. Μιλάμε τελείως άκυρο. Ποιος χρειάζεται λέει να καίει δισκάκια;; Xaxaxaaa

Πάντως ντάξει ωραία πράγματα βγάζει αλλά μην μας πιάνουν κ τον....

----------


## bored01

> Δε μιλάω για το store αλλά για τα τρυγύρω που μπήκαν σιγά σιγά σαν λειτουργίες κ καλά αλλά στην ουσία είναι εκεί για να σε σκανταλίζουν τύπου "α αυτό το τραγούδι ταιριάζει, έλα 99 cent κάνει σιγά το πράμα". Εσένα σε βολεύουν εμένα δε μ αρέσουν. Γούστα είναι αυτά. Τα βελάκια απενεργοποιούνται τελικά όπως κ τα υπόλοιπα;
> 
> haHa όντως πονεμένο. Αν υπήρχε winrar port για mac θα ταν όλα τα λεφτά. Που θα πάει κάποιος θα το αναλάβει. Υπομονή :-)
> 
> Εγώ απλά υπέδειξα κατά την γνώμη μου μερικά αρνητικά, τα οποία βασίζονται σε πραγματικά γεγονότα κ όχι σε γενικολογίες τύπου "λες ανακρίβιες" κλπ Ίσως το adware να είναι κάπως χοντρό σαν έκφραση αλλά σε χαλαρή μετάφραση έτσι είναι.
> 
> Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Pantentman ότι στις μέρες μας, δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά για πέταμα. Αν το 1580 macbook έκανε όσο το πρώτο της σειράς δλδ 1200+ κ είχε 3 χρόνια εγγύηση ναι θα το σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά κ ας έδινα πάλι κάτι παραπάνω. Με την τωρινή κατάσταση μπαα. Κ στην τελική αν είναι τόσο ποιοτήτκά γιατί δε δίνει 3 χρόνια εγγύηση εξ αρχής η Apple αλλά μέχρι κ αυτό πρέπει να πληρώσεις; Η Toshiba έκανε μια κίνηση κ σου δίνει εγγύηση για κλοπή, ατύχημα κλπ. + 3 χρόνια εξ αρχής εγγύηση. Κ απ όλα αυτά πάλι βγαίνει, κ η Apple με τόσα έσοδα από παντού, τσιγκουνεύεται... Θυμάμαι τις καλές εποχές που δεν είχαν τα ibook cdrw. Μιλάμε τελείως άκυρο. Ποιος χρειάζεται λέει να καίει δισκάκια;; Xaxaxaaa
> 
> Πάντως ντάξει ωραία πράγματα βγάζει αλλά μην μας πιάνουν κ τον....


Δεν διαφωνεί κανείς ότι είναι εξωφρενικά ακριβά. Παρ'όλα αυτά θα βρεις ελάχιστους ή και κανέναν που θα σου πει ότι θεώρησε πεταμένα λεφτά την αγορά ενός mac μετά από λίγες μέρες χρήσης, πίστεψε με. Είμαι ένας από αυτούς.

----------


## thecode

Μπράβο σου. Άμα σε βολεύει, κ γιατι όχι άλλωστε, είναι το πιο gui friendly λειτουργικό. Σου ανταποδιδει αρκετά. Αλλά φίλε μου άμα κάνεις ένα χρόνο οικονομία για να πάρεις λαπτοπ δε το ρισκάρεις με αυτές τις συνθήκες, μόνο κ μόνο για την "εμπειρία". Τσίμπάω ένα toshiba που έχει τρία χρόνια εγγύηση, κάνει 1/3 της τιμής του macbook 2,4 (γιατί αυτό θα παιρνα αν... :-) κ από χαρακτηριστικά τα πάνταμε καλή αυτονομία κ ανάλογο βάρος με το macbook. Παρ όλα αυτά όπως είπα δεν είμαι εναντίον τύπου καψτε τα mac κλπ. Άμα τώρα τον ιούνιο βγάλουν ένα εξαιρετικό άνανεωμένο λειτουργικό, ανανεωμένα macbook κ φέρουν applecare εδώ στη Ελλάδα θα είναι μέσα στις επιλογές αγοράς μου. Ειδικά το τελευταίο. Στην τελική την τμή την κόβω στα δώδεκα αν δε βγαίνω, αλλά να είμαι καλλυμένος για ένα α διαστημα. Θέλω ν ασχοληθώ με φωτογραφία όπότε είναι must o mac σε σχέση με linux.
Είναι λίγο αχόρταγοι πάντως εκεί στη apple, παλιά διακαιολογούνταν κάπως λόγω μικρού marketshare αλλά τώρα με τόσα έσοδα έπρεπε να χουν χτυπήσει στ αυτιά άλλες εταιρίες. Ελπίζω να το καταλάβουν νωρίς.

----------


## Patentman

Αντε και επαιρνες macbook.
Σε περιπτωση που παλιωσει και παροπλιστει, γρατζουνιστει, δεν σου χρειαζεται πλεον φορητος ή οτι αλλο, εχεις σκεφτει το εξης:

Οτι ουτε τον ρολο HTPC δεν μπορει να παιξει;
Μετα εχεις ενα αχρηστο μηχανημα.
Την στιγμη που απο 400€ παιρνεις μηχανημα με HDMI και οχι displayport, εχεις και HDCP αλλά το σημαντικοτερο εχεις και ηχο απο το HDMI, και δεν βλεπεις βουβο κινηματογραφο.

Ουτε αναγκαζεσε να σκασεις τοσα λεφτα σε τριχες: http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=3570 που ειναι κουτση λυση για mackbook.

----------


## haHa

> ...
> Την στιγμη που απο 400€ παιρνεις μηχανημα με HDMI και οχι displayport....


Δεν εχει ουτε καν displayport.
Εχει minidisplayport , μια "custom" θυρα.
Απο default δεν μπορει να συνδεθει σε καμμια οθονη ,παρα μονο σε μια της apple.
Αν πας να κανεις μια διαλεξη κ θελεις να το συνδεσεις με τον προτζεκτορα, αν θελεις να δεις μια ταινια στην μεγαλη τηλεοραση , αν θελεις να το συνδεσεις με κοινη εξωτερικη οθονη, δεν μπορεις..
Πρεπει να ψαξεις να βρεις (ειναι δυσευρετοι, δεν τους βρισκεις σε οποιοδηποτε μαγαζι) τον μετατροπεα απο minidisplyport σε dvi ή vga..

Κ φυσικα δεν περναει ηχος απο την υλοποιηση του minidisplayport, οπως με το hdmi.

----------


## gtklocker

Τον Ιούνιο θα μου έρθει το νεο MacBook Pro 17", από Αγγλία.

Έχω μπει σε σκέψεις ...

Αν διαλύσω το OS X και βάλω VIsta x64 (EFI), και Arch Linux x64, η εγγύηση δεν θα ισχύει; Ή είναι ανεξάρτητη λειτουργικού;

Το έχει κάποιος για να μας πει εντυπώσεις, θερμοκρασιες, επιδόσεις;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## bored01

> Μπράβο σου. Άμα σε βολεύει, κ γιατι όχι άλλωστε, είναι το πιο gui friendly λειτουργικό. Σου ανταποδιδει αρκετά. Αλλά φίλε μου άμα κάνεις ένα χρόνο οικονομία για να πάρεις λαπτοπ δε το ρισκάρεις με αυτές τις συνθήκες, μόνο κ μόνο για την "εμπειρία". Τσίμπάω ένα toshiba που έχει τρία χρόνια εγγύηση, κάνει 1/3 της τιμής του macbook 2,4 (γιατί αυτό θα παιρνα αν... :-) κ από χαρακτηριστικά τα πάνταμε καλή αυτονομία κ ανάλογο βάρος με το macbook. Παρ όλα αυτά όπως είπα δεν είμαι εναντίον τύπου καψτε τα mac κλπ. Άμα τώρα τον ιούνιο βγάλουν ένα εξαιρετικό άνανεωμένο λειτουργικό, ανανεωμένα macbook κ φέρουν applecare εδώ στη Ελλάδα θα είναι μέσα στις επιλογές αγοράς μου. Ειδικά το τελευταίο. Στην τελική την τμή την κόβω στα δώδεκα αν δε βγαίνω, αλλά να είμαι καλλυμένος για ένα α διαστημα. Θέλω ν ασχοληθώ με φωτογραφία όπότε είναι must o mac σε σχέση με linux.
> Είναι λίγο αχόρταγοι πάντως εκεί στη apple, παλιά διακαιολογούνταν κάπως λόγω μικρού marketshare αλλά τώρα με τόσα έσοδα έπρεπε να χουν χτυπήσει στ αυτιά άλλες εταιρίες. Ελπίζω να το καταλάβουν νωρίς.


Δεν ξέρω για ανανεωμένα macbook, πάντως προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το Snow Leopard θα βγει Φθινόπωρο, δύσκολα Ιούνιο. Όσο για το Apple Care είναι δεδομένο ότι κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει και στη χώρα μας (ειδικά τώρα με τις εξελίξεις στο θέμα της εξαγοράς της Rainbow). Παρ'όλα αυτά αν το θες και τώρα, ένα μέλος σε άλλο thread έδωσε ένα πολύ καλό link. http://web.me.com/nonborn/NonBorns_B...τητα.html

----------


## ariadgr

> Αν διαλύσω το OS X και βάλω VIsta x64 (EFI), και Arch Linux x64, η εγγύηση δεν θα ισχύει; Ή είναι ανεξάρτητη λειτουργικού;


Σου δίνει το bootcamp με το Mac OS X οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την εγκατάσταση άλλων λειτουργικών.
Αν το ξηλώσεις τελείως υποθέτω ότι θα πρέπει να το ξαναπεράσεις από τα recovery cds αν χρειαστεί service.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Δεν εχει ουτε καν displayport.
> Εχει minidisplayport , μια "custom" θυρα.
> Απο default δεν μπορει να συνδεθει σε καμμια οθονη ,παρα μονο σε μια της apple.
> Αν πας να κανεις μια διαλεξη κ θελεις να το συνδεσεις με τον προτζεκτορα, αν θελεις να δεις μια ταινια στην μεγαλη τηλεοραση , αν θελεις να το συνδεσεις με κοινη εξωτερικη οθονη, δεν μπορεις..
> Πρεπει να ψαξεις να βρεις (ειναι δυσευρετοι, δεν τους βρισκεις σε οποιοδηποτε μαγαζι) τον μετατροπεα απο minidisplyport σε dvi ή vga..
> 
> Κ φυσικα δεν περναει ηχος απο την υλοποιηση του minidisplayport, οπως με το hdmi.


Όλες οι flat screen και οι projector έχουν και θύρα VGA. Επίσης το audio out του Mac Book  έχει και optical out για πολυκάναλο ήχο. Ναι μεν χρειάζεσαι το «δυσεύρετο» adaptor που διατίθεται από όλους τους μεταπωλητές, αλλά μια φορά θα το αγοράσεις οπότε θα είναι διαθέσιμο για όποτε και αν το χρειαστείς.

@gtklocker
Δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με την εγγύηση. Αλλά αφού θες να τρέχεις Vista δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να αγοράσεις μηχάνημα της Apple;

----------


## thecode

> Δεν ξέρω για ανανεωμένα macbook, πάντως προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το Snow Leopard θα βγει Φθινόπωρο, δύσκολα Ιούνιο. Όσο για το Apple Care είναι δεδομένο ότι κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει και στη χώρα μας (ειδικά τώρα με τις εξελίξεις στο θέμα της εξαγοράς της Rainbow). Παρ'όλα αυτά αν το θες και τώρα, ένα μέλος σε άλλο thread έδωσε ένα πολύ καλό link.


Δηλαδή το τσιμπάς απ έξω, μαγειρεύεις λίγο τα στοιχεία κ έκανες δουλειά. Καλή φάση. Πως όμως αποδεικνύεις ότι το έχεις; Βάζουν στο service εδώ, τον κωδικό του μακ κ βλεπουν ότι είναι εντός εγγύησης;

----------


## gtklocker

> @gtklocker
> Δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με την εγγύηση. Αλλά αφού θες να τρέχεις Vista δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να αγοράσεις μηχάνημα της Apple;


Δεν χωνεύω το OS X, αλλά η Apple, δημιουργεί τρομερά laptops με προσοχή στη λεπτομέρεια. Έχουν πολλά +, αλλά, δεν τα παίρνω για το OS X.

----------


## bored01

> Δηλαδή το τσιμπάς απ έξω, μαγειρεύεις λίγο τα στοιχεία κ έκανες δουλειά. Καλή φάση. Πως όμως αποδεικνύεις ότι το έχεις; Βάζουν στο service εδώ, τον κωδικό του μακ κ βλεπουν ότι είναι εντός εγγύησης;


Nαι, τους δίνεις το κωδικό.

----------


## haHa

> Όλες οι flat screen και οι projector έχουν και θύρα VGA....


Meaning??

Επειδη ακριβως το macbook *δεν* εχει VGA παρα μονο minidisplayport,  *δεν μπορει* να συνδεθει κατευθειαν σε *καμμια* flat screen(με εξαιρεση μια της apple) και σε *κανεναν* projector που έχουν κ θύρα VGA ...





> ... Ναι μεν χρειάζεσαι το «δυσεύρετο» adaptor που διατίθεται από όλους τους μεταπωλητές, αλλά μια φορά θα το αγοράσεις οπότε θα είναι διαθέσιμο για όποτε και αν το χρειαστείς.


Κ οταν καποιος φευγει απο τη δουλεια ή το σπιτι οπου εχει συνδεσει το λαπτοπ σε εξωτερικη οθονη, δεν θυμαται παντα ή δεν ειναι γενικοτερα δουλεια να μπαινοβγαζεις τον μετατροπεα, ο οποιος φυσικα εχει τιμη apple (30 ευρω για ενα μετατροπεα παρακαλω!!).

Οποτε πολλοι(τουλαχιστον γνωστοι μου) καταληγουν σε 2 μετατροπεις:
εναν minidisplayport->dvi που τον αφηνουν πανω στην εξωτερικη οθονη που δουλευουν συχνα-πυκνα τον φορητο κ εναν minidisplayport->vga που τον εχουν μεσα στην τσαντα ωστε να μπορουν οταν τυχει κατι εκτακτο να συνδεσουν το λαπτοπ σε εξωτερικη οθονη. (πχ μια παρουσιαση, μια ταινια σε σπιτι φιλου κλπ)



Απλα η apple ηθελε να βγαλει μερικα χρηματα ακομη(φαινεται αλλωστε κ απο την τραγικη τιμη)  κ δεν σκεφτηκε καν την δυσχρηστια που προσφερει αυτη η λυση. Ασε που δεν καταφερε να περναει κ ηχο απο την minidisplayport, οπως πχ γινεται με το hdmi.

----------


## shodanjr_gr

Ήμουν στις ΗΠΑ μέχρι χθες, και πήρα ένα λευκό macbook (το νέο 13άρι με την 9400mobile και τον Core2Duo 2.0ghz) . Τελική τίμη 1080 δολλάρια. Άλλα 42 για το remote και το mini-dvi -> VGA adapter. Σκοπός είναι να ξεκινήσω development στο iPhone.

Γενικά οι εντυπώσεις είναι πολύ θετικές μέχρι στιγμής. Κατασκευαστικά είναι από τα καλύτερα πλαστικά notebooks που έχω δουλέψει. Το πληκτρολόγιο επίσης δίνει πολύ καλή αίσθηση. Θα ήθελα όμως μία USB θύρα παραπάνω (οι δύο είναι οριακά αρκετές). Το magsafe connector επίσης είναι χρήσιμο σε κάποιες στιγμές  :Wink: . H μπαταρία είναι ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ για τέτοιο laptop (> 4 ώρες με wifi ανοιχτό και browsing). Στα αντίστοιχα λεφτά θα μπορούσα να είχα πάρει ένα καλό ΗΡ-Dv series (με πιο πρόσφατο CPU και καλύτερη GPU), αλλά έχοντας δουλέψει πάνω σε ένα τέτοιο, μου είναι εμφανής η ποιοτητική διαφορά. O AC-adapter είναι σχεδόν μισός σε μέγεθος από τον φορτιστή για αντίστοιχα laptops. Δεν αμφισβητό ότι μέσα στη διαφορά τιμής/απόδοσης μεταξύ των δύο laptop κρύβεται και το "Apple Tax", απλά θέλω να πω ότι η διαφορά δεν είναι εξ'ολοκλήρου apple tax.

Όσον αφορά το OSX. Η προσαρμογή είναι αρκετά ευκολότερη απότι νόμιζα (lifelong windows user), αλλά κάποια πράγματα μου φαίνονται unintuitive (πχ η όλη έννοια του disk image, το ότι δεν βλέπω κάποιο άμεσο τρόπο για να περνάω τα .app αρχεία στο Applications folder, το όλο maximize!=zoom θέμα και διάφορα άλλα). Επίσης το OSX δεν ΤΟΣΟ πολύ snappy και lighting fast όπως μας το παρουσιάζουν. Έχω δει αρκετά spinning beachballs, κυρίως από τον Safari σε διάφορες φάσεις. Ανυπομονώ να βγει ο Chromium σε καλή έκδοση. Πάντως κάποια features του Χ ανεβάζουν κατακόρυφα το productivity (κυρίως το expose που είναι απίστευτα χρήσιμο).

Τα apps του iLife είναι αρκετά χρήσιμα. Ήδη έχω δουλέψει κάμποσο το iPhoto και έχω μείνει ευχαριστημένος. Θα "δοκιμάσω" το iWork σε κάποια φάση, αλλά προς το παρόν βολεύομαι με OpenOffice 3.0  :Smile: .

To user experience είναι πολύ καλό. Από σφραγισμένο κουτί σε πλήρη λειτουργία με MSN/Skype/OpenOffice κλπ, χρειάστηκα λιγότερο από μία ώρα. 

Γενικά μπορώ να πω ότι παρότι χρήστης Windows για ΠΟΛΛΑ χρόνια (από 6 χρονών), και έχοντας ελάχιστη εμπειρία με το OSX (κάτι απόπειρες hackintoshing πριν κάνα-δυο χρόνια), μάλλον θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω άνετα το Χ σαν κύριο λειτουργικό και το MacBook σαν κύριο laptop (με ένα partition με Windows καβάτζα για non-crossoverable games και windows-only development).

----------


## haHa

Off Topic





> ... Στα αντίστοιχα λεφτά θα μπορούσα να είχα πάρει ένα καλό ΗΡ-Dv series (με πιο πρόσφατο CPU και καλύτερη GPU), αλλά έχοντας δουλέψει πάνω σε ένα τέτοιο, μου είναι εμφανής η ποιοτητική διαφορά...



Για κανενα λογο δεν θα επαιρνες το ΗΡ-Dv series, αλλα θα επαιρνες hp compaq 6930p.
Κατασκευη απο αλουμινιο, πολυ πιο ποιοτικο απο το πλαστικο macbook με τα γνωστα προβληματα, 3πλασια εγγυηση, παρομοια χρηματα:
http://www.amazon.com/EliteBook-KS08.../ref=de_a_smtd

Ισως σε καποιο αλλο μαγαζι να το εβρισκες ακομα φθηνοτερο.

Απο το amazon υπηρχε κ αυτο για πιο γρηγορο:
http://www.amazon.com/EliteBook-KS08...0736066&sr=8-4

Ενδεικτικα κ μερικα τεστ που περνανε τα αυτα τα hp compaq elitebook:
*1) test αντοχής(αντεχει πανω του βαρος 215 kg, ενω ειναι ανοιχτο):*
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=H5cKuO8ojAU

*2) test γδαρσίματος με μεταλλικό σύρμα*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_jRGruge4o

*3) test με υγρο στο πληκτρολογιο*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfIke...eature=related


edit:
Ή φυσικα το sony sr 13.3" με βαρος μολις 1.9kg, κορυφαια οθονη . χαρακτηριστικα, τιμη, ποιοτητα κατασκευης:
http://www.e-laptops.gr/product.php?prd=411

Εδω απο Amazon Αμερικης:
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-VGN-SR210...786180&sr=1-12
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-VGN-SR240...0786180&sr=1-1

Eδω πως ειναι εξωτερικα:
http://fwd.five.tv/upload/0000/5715/...N1_size_10.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p...g?t=1240786368

Μοιαζει διαολεμενα με τα καινουρια macbook. Αυτο ειχε βγει νωριτερα.....

----------


## thecode

$= euro κλασικά στην Ελλάδα αλλά αυτό είναι λαπτοπ!! ;-)

----------


## tsopanos

> Τα apps του iLife είναι αρκετά χρήσιμα. Ήδη έχω δουλέψει κάμποσο το iPhoto και έχω μείνει ευχαριστημένος. Θα "δοκιμάσω" το iWork σε κάποια φάση, αλλά προς το παρόν βολεύομαι με OpenOffice 3.0 .


και πού να δοκιμάσεις το iMovie ή το Garageband θα τρελλαθείς.

----------


## el nino

Σκεφτομαι να αγορασω ενα macbook pro και συγκεκριμενα αυτο εδω:


http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?p...4359D412CD582C

Περισσοτερο το αγοραζω για παραγωγη μουσικης....βλεπω λοιπον οτι ολοι λενε ποσα χρονια μπορει να κρατησει ενα macbook χωρισ αναβαθμιση.δεδομενου του οτι κοστιζει ενα καρο ευρω μπορει καποιοσ να μου πει ποσο καιρο θα χρειαστω πριν αγορασω καινουριο μηχανημα?

----------


## haHa

Κανε υπομονη λιγο καιρο.
Χθες βγηκαν καινουρια.Σε λιγο καιρο θα ειναι διαθεσιμο κ στην Ελλαδα..

Τελος, δεν εχει νοημα να παρεις το ακριβο μοντελο.
Και το φθηνοτερο macbook pro,μια χαρα θα ικανοποιει τις αναγκες σου.

----------


## el nino

θα τις ικανοποιει τωρα...μετα απο 2-3 χρονια ομως?

----------


## haHa

> θα τις ικανοποιει τωρα...μετα απο 2-3 χρονια ομως?


Eνας 5% πιο γρηγορος επεξεργαστης δεν θα θα σε βοηθησει καθολου σε 3 χρονια..

Αντιθετα θα εχει ελαφρυνει την τσεπη σου κατα 500 ευρω, οσο κανει δηλαδη ενα ακριβο netbook ή ενα ακομα 15.4" φθηνο λαπτοπ.

----------


## el nino

> Eνας 5% πιο γρηγορος επεξεργαστης δεν θα θα σε βοηθησει καθολου σε 3 χρονια..
> 
> Αντιθετα θα εχει ελαφρυνει την τσεπη σου κατα 500 ευρω, οσο κανει δηλαδη ενα ακριβο netbook ή ενα ακομα 15.4" φθηνο λαπτοπ.


οκ δεν θα διαφωνησω γιατι ακομα δεν μπορω να βρω τι ακριβως μου ταιριαζει...μπορεις να μου προτεινεις ποιο μοντελο χρειαζομαι για παραγωγη μουσικης με logic και τις λοιπες χρησεις ενος απλου χρηστη? ενδιαφερομαι μονο για macbook pro και οχι imac...
και να κρατησει οχι να χρειαζεται αναβαθμιση σε 2 χρονια!

----------


## haHa

Επισης εχε υποψην σου οτι βγηκαν καινουρια μολις χθες.
Οι τιμες τους στην Αμερικη:


α) $1699. 2.53 GHz, 4 GB RAM. NVIDIA GeForce 9400M, 250GB HD. 
β) $1999. 2.66 GHz, 4 GB RAM. NVIDIA GeForce 9400 & 9600Μ GT. 320GB HD. 
γ)  $2299. 2.8 GHz, 4 GB RAM. NVIDIA GeForce 9400 & 9600Μ GT. 500 GB HD.

α)  Αυτο το μοντελο δεν υπηρχε(η διαφορα ειναι οτι εχει χειροτερη καρτα γραφικων), ειναι οτι πρεπει για εσενα αν δεν ενδιαφερεσαι για την  χειροτερη καρτα γραφικων που εχει, αν δηλαδη δεν παιζεις παιχνιδια, δεν κανεις 3d render κλπ. Λογικα θα εχει τιμη γυρω στα 1600 ευρω .
β) Αυτο το μοντελο αντικαθιστα το μοντελο που εκανε στην Ελλαδα 1900 ευρω . (ιδια τιμη θα εχει)
γ) Αυτο το μοντελο αντικαθιστα το μοντελο που εκανε στην Ελλαδα 2400 ευρω . (ιδια τιμη θα εχει)

----------


## el nino

> Επισης εχε υποψην σου οτι βγηκαν καινουρια μολις χθες.
> Οι τιμες τους στην Αμερικη:
> 
> 
> α) $1699. 2.53 GHz, 4 GB RAM. NVIDIA GeForce 9400M, 250GB HD. Firewire. 
> β) $1999. 2.66 GHz, 4 GB RAM. NVIDIA GeForce 9400 & 9600Μ GT. 320GB HD. Firewire.
> γ)  $2299. 2.8 GHz, 4 GB RAM. NVIDIA GeForce 9400 & 9600Μ GT. 500 GB HD. Firewire.
> 
> 
> ...


ποιο πιστευεις εσυ οτι ταιριαζει στην περιπτωση μου?

----------


## haHa

> ποιο πιστευεις εσυ οτι ταιριαζει στην περιπτωση μου?


Για εσενα πιστευω οτι ταιριαζει γαντι το α) .
Θα κανει γυρω στα 1600 ευρω, εχει 4GB Ram, 2.53GHz επεξεργαστη (μολις 5% πιο αργο απο τα ακριβοτερα μοντελα, αρα δεν θα εχει καμμια διαφορα για το πιο θα "κρατησει περισσοτερο") κ η υποδεεστερη καρτα γραφικων του εσενα δεν σε απασχολει.

Ετσι θα εχεις κερδισει 900 ευρω, δηλαδη θα μπορεις να παρεις ακομα ενα netbook κ ενα φθηνο laptop ή θα μπορεις σχεδον να παρεις ενα 13.3" apple macbook.  :Wink: 


Eδω τα χαρακτηριστικα τους:
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/hom...ro?mco=MTE4NDY

4GB Ram εχουν ολα τα καινουρια, ακομα κ αυτο με τον 2.53GHz που θα αρχιζει απο τα 1600 ευρω.

----------


## el nino

> Για εσενα πιστευω οτι ταιριαζει γαντι το α) .
> Θα κανει γυρω στα 1600 ευρω, εχει 2GB Ram, 2.53GHz επεξεργαστη (μολις 5% πιο αργο απο τα ακριβοτερα μοντελα, αρα δεν θα εχει καμμια διαφορα για το πιο θα "κρατησει περισσοτερο") κ η υποδεεστερη κααρτα γραφικων του εσενα δεν σε απασχολει.
> 
> Ετσι θα εχεις κερδισει 900 ευρω, δηλαδη θα μπορεις να παρεις ακομα ενα netbook κ ενα φθηνο laptop ή θα μπορεις σχεδον να παρεις ενα 13.3" apple macbook.


αντε να περιμενω μεχρι να ερθουν ελλαδα αυτα!!! :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> αντε να περιμενω μεχρι να ερθουν ελλαδα αυτα!!!


Σε κανα μηνα κ κατι λογικα.

----------


## el nino

> Σε κανα μηνα κ κατι λογικα.


για αυτο εδω τι λες???


http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?p...DCEA5E24BF0D93

----------


## haHa

> για αυτο εδω τι λες???
> 
> 
> http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?p...DCEA5E24BF0D93



Ειναι πιο ακριβο κ πιο αργο (εστω κ ελαχιστα) απο το β) που ανεφερα πιο πανω κ αναμενεται να ερθει σε ενα περιπου μηνα ελλαδα με τιμη γυρω στα 1900 ευρω.
Αρα, κακη επιλογη.

Γενικοτερα,κανε υπομονη ενα μηνα!

----------


## jesuis

Και εγώ τελικά υπέκυψα στο marketing της Αpple και σκέφτομαι να τσιμπήσω ένα από τα 13άρια Macbook Pro που ανακοινώθηκαν χθές και να μπώ στον (μαγικό?) κόσμο του OSX και της Αpple. 
1)Έχουμε καμία ιδέα, κρίνοντας από τα προηγούμενα μοντέλα, πόσο θα κάνουν τα καινούρια 13άρια aluminum? 
2)Επίσης, και χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος γιά αυτό που ρωτάω, κάτι θέματα που προέκυψαν με τις κάρτες γραφικών των προηγούμενων φορητών ξεπεράστηκαν? 
3)Γιά να κάνεις partition σε σκληρό δίσκο των Μαcbook πρέπει να γίνει format πρώτα?
4) Η 9300που φοράν τα Μacbook είναι καλύτερη-ταχύτερη από την 8600m gs που έχει το ΗΡ μου?
5) Από άποψη επιδόσεων: με ανοικτό Firefox με καμιά 15αριά tabs, ανοικτό Outlook, Skype, Windows Messenger και ταυτόχρονα audio-converter θα πετάει ή θα σέρνεται? Το Pavillion που έχω τώρα με C2D 2,4 πετάει και με τον VLC ανοικτό να παίζει mkn 1080p. Μήπως γιά να μην σέρνεται με όλα τα παραπάνω αξίζουν τα 4gb μνήμη?

----------


## haHa

1)Γυρω στα 50-70 ευρω κατω απο τις τωρινες τιμες
2)Ναι
3)Οχι
4)Φορανε 9400 τα macbook. Εχουν τα 2/3 των επιδοσεων της 8600m gs που εχεις.
Συμβουλευσου κ αυτον τον πινακα:
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-...nage3dmarkgpu=
5) Δεν θα μασαει, στα ιδια επιπεδα επιδοσεων θα ειναι..


Οσο για την μνημη, μπορεις μονος σου να βαλεις με κοστος γυρω στα 60 ευρω χωρις να χανεται η εγγυηση.
Δεν εχει νοημα να πληρωσεις το ακριβοτερο μοντελο(300 ευρω παραπανω, οσο ενα netbook) μονο για ελαχιστα πιο γρηγορο επεξεργαστη, λιγη ram κ μεγαλυτερο σκληρο.

----------


## alexisvas

Αισθανομαι τοσο τυχερος...
εκει που χαλβαδιαζα τοσους μηνες το 13ιντσο aluminium και ημουν ετοιμος να το παρω απο το amazon.co.uk, τελικα βγηκε σε pro! Και το καλυτερο... μου το πηρε φιλη μου φοιτητρια στο Λονδινο απο το applestore της regent 900 ευρω με την φοιτητικη εκπτωση! Για οσους ενδιαφερονται, το εκει καταστημα κανει 15% εκπτωση, ενω τηλεφωνικα σου κανουν λιγο μικροτερη νομιζω.

----------


## ipsissiman

Βρήκα αυτό στο ebay αλλά δεν έχω ξανάγοράσει ποτέ τίποτα ακρίβο απο εκεί και φοβάμαι μην γίνει καμία στραβή.Εσείς θα το τολμούσατε? Η τιμή του ειναι πραγματικά πολυ καλη αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Apple-Macboo...3%3A1|294%3A50

ΥΓ. Το Expedited Int'l Flat Rate Postage δεν μου αρέσει γιατί δεν ξέρω πόσο μπορεί να παει.

----------


## ariadgr

> Βρήκα αυτό στο ebay αλλά δεν έχω ξανάγοράσει ποτέ τίποτα ακρίβο απο εκεί και φοβάμαι μην γίνει καμία στραβή.


Ξεχνα το.
Είναι από Αμερική, υπάρχει τελωνείο, αν σου έρθει και με courier θα πληρώσεις τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής σου.

----------


## ipsissiman

Οκ.Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση.

----------


## riniw

Γεια σας!
ενδιαφερομαι να παρω ενα macbook εδω και πολυ καιρο και πλεον εχω καταληξει στο νεο macbook white. απο εξωτερικο ομως ειναι πολυ πιο οικονομικο... Μια φιλη ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη στη Νεα Υορκη και την ειχα συνεννοηθει να μου παρει ενα, αλλα μου ειπε οτι τελικα με τα μεταφορικα και τον εκτελωνισμο θα κοστισει πολυ περισσοτερο απ οτι να το επερνα απο ελλαδα... τι να κανω??? μπορει να βοηθησει κανεις?
απο amazon ή ebay ειναι αξιοπιστο? κι επιπλεον αμερικανικα ή ευρωπαικά site???

----------


## haHa

Να παρεις το macbook pro το αλουμινενιο και οχι το φθηνιαρικο το macbook white με τα μετριοτατης ποιοτητας πλαστικα..

----------


## atheatos

> Γεια σας!
> ενδιαφερομαι να παρω ενα macbook εδω και πολυ καιρο και πλεον εχω καταληξει στο νεο macbook white. απο εξωτερικο ομως ειναι πολυ πιο οικονομικο... Μια φιλη ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη στη Νεα Υορκη και την ειχα συνεννοηθει να μου παρει ενα, αλλα μου ειπε οτι τελικα με τα μεταφορικα και τον εκτελωνισμο θα κοστισει πολυ περισσοτερο απ οτι να το επερνα απο ελλαδα... τι να κανω??? μπορει να βοηθησει κανεις?
> απο amazon ή ebay ειναι αξιοπιστο? κι επιπλεον αμερικανικα ή ευρωπαικά site???


Εγω στον Καναδα αγόρασα ΜΒΡ 17 πριν μερικους μήνες αλλα φυσικά τον έβγαλα απο το κουτί του και τον έιχα στην τσαντα με τα πρωσοπικα μου αντικείμενα στην καμπινα του αεροπλάνου.Δεν με σταματησε κανείς και να με σταματαγε βέβαια πιστευω οτι τα laptop θεωρουνται personal effect και θα εφτανα το θέμα στα άκρα.Δηλαδη αν έπαιρνα ένα ρολοι και το φορουσα θα με αναγκαζαν να πληρωσω τελωνειο?

----------


## Nemessis

> Να παρεις το macbook pro το αλουμινενιο και οχι το φθηνιαρικο το macbook white με τα μετριοτατης ποιοτητας πλαστικα..


+1
Εχω το αλουμινενιο εδω κ ενα χρόνο χωρίς κανενα πρόβλημα.
Όσες φορές και να εχω πιάσει στα χέρια μου το λευκό, μονίμος
καταλαβαίνω την διαφορά ποιότητας.

----------


## ariadgr

> Μια φιλη *ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη στη Νεα Υορκη* και την ειχα συνεννοηθει να μου παρει ενα, αλλα μου ειπε οτι τελικα *με τα μεταφορικα και τον εκτελωνισμο* θα κοστισει πολυ περισσοτερο απ οτι να το επερνα απο ελλαδα... τι να κανω??? μπορει να βοηθησει κανεις?


Δεν θα γυρίσει η ίδια για να το φέρει;  :Thinking:

----------


## Bloodyangel

παρε παρε,παρε,παρε..εγω το αλυμινιενο εχω .και δεν με προδωσε ποτε..βεβαια εχω προβλημα οτι ωρες ωρες καιγεται για κανα 5 λεπτο .αλλα μετα  ειναι οκ .

----------

